# Competition Training Logs - January 2014



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just following up with my own goals stuff for this week: 

*Tomorrow *- I get open floor practice for both boys. Much needed for Jacks who had some slight regression that I noticed at the fun match. Just a little sloppiness here and there. They are setting up 4 rings for people to use, including a rally ring. So I get to run out there with Bertie and see how he does out there.  

And that will be it for the rest of the week.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

May not be doing that open floor today (we got a couple inches snow today and I was less than inspired by the road conditions when I was out early this morning). Dicey. 

Maybe tomorrow or Friday (depends on how late I have to stay at work).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Megora - Love that picture!

For the remainder of this week - 

I will be heading out shortly with Brady & Towhee for individual Adventure scape classes. I chose Brady and Towhee since they are the least familiar with crazy agility equipment setups and this might be really fun. Casey & Faelan are out on a hike with my brother but I will probably work all the dogs on jumping basics later today.

I am off tomorrow & Friday so weather permitting (we are expecting snow) I will do round-abouts. If we get bunches of snow, I will continue with scent articles (Brady & Towhee), drops (Brady & Towhee) and general jumping work inside. Faelan will get at least portions of utility.

Saturday Faelan has to go in to the vet for a blood draw, so we will not be going to classes -well maybe I will bring Towhee to rally and then head to the vets. They are on the same road about 1/2 hour apart.

Sunday : wow what a scheduling scramble. I entered a timed run through down in NY. 2 novice runs for Brady, 2 Utility runs for Faelan, I would have entered Towhee as well in Open but thought that would make for too long a day since it was scheduled Utility & Novice first followed by Open. I received the schedule and wowsers!! Brady's first run at 10:20, Faelan's 2nd run at 4:40pm. Hmm I contacted the chair and requested a refund and cancellation of entries due to the schedule. Done = win-win  In case anyone is curious there were 48 Utility runs, 29 Open runs, 34 Novice runs and 4 pre-novice runs. A long day for sure!

There is a match in CT on Sunday which had a pre-entry closing today. I was able to contact the chair and reserve 2 runs for Faelan in Utility, 1 run in Open for Towhee and 1 run in Novice for Brady. We are still working on Towhee's drop and Brady's heeling is in very small doses but the exposure will be great for both of them!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Sunrise_, was that PCOTC that you cancelled? Do you know how many dogs were accounting for all those runs?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes it was PCOTC. Crazy busy!! I am unsure how many dogs but a lot! Hard to believe that many Utility runs, right? I would say a fair number had 2 runs but many had just the one. I thought it was very nice they let me cancel based on the run times!


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is a short clip of us working on the moving stand vs signal stand. Indy is a bit (read: a lot) uncoordinated so there are a few things I'd been working on leading up to this. 1st is to stop straight and in correct position. He had a bad tendency to land very forged and very butt-out. 2nd, I want him to know the difference between a signal stand (stop with me) and a moving stand (stop NOW! and don't come with me) so I taught him different hand cues. I was using a verbal cue but I've faded that. I also have different criteria for each stand, mainly the moving stand. I require that he hop up to a hand touch. Raising his head up and back really helps him plant his feet with no forward movement. 

And finally, I threw in his signals at the end. I'm very proud of his fold back down. I didn't start Indy in any type of training until he was about 2.5 years old, and I had taught him a pretty terrible down from sit AND a rock back sit. Oops! Anyway, after I ask him to down, I signal him to down 2 more times. He scooches back into a down position. I do this, again, to cement that forward movement is not what I'm after. 

Hopefully this is headed in the right direction. 

Oh, and this is after we'd worked for an hour . We hadn't trained in over a week (moving) so are both a bit rusty. But it is what it is. 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVG1aFcBrII

Ack...I can never figure out how to embed video. Hope this works


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon - was that a sanctioned match? I was trying to figure out why they would have pre-novice if fun match....?

@Pic - thanks<: The boys were practically the same color as the grassy stuff in the winter sun. I was glad to have captured that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Megora - timed run throughs. Guess obedience is picking up in this area LOL



Megora said:


> Sharon - was that a sanctioned match? I was trying to figure out why they would have pre-novice if fun match....?
> 
> @Pic - thanks<: The boys were practically the same color as the grassy stuff in the winter sun. I was glad to have captured that.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks AmbikaGR I brought my new 26 ft flexi today and followed your idea of throwing treats and trying to make everything fun but in the beginning first 1/2 doz. attempts to get Nugget to leave my side were a failure so I threw a small hand full and ran with him and he got the treats then I started throwing one to each side and in the middle and telling him with arm motion to take it and he was at first hesitant but with a little reassurance and a couple extra take it's he started to leave me on command. I then put all the gloves out and he wasn't real sure of whether he wanted to leave me with that awful flexi attached to him but he did and got each of the gloves twice WITHOUT trying to over achieve so a lot of praise and treats were awarded him . The first glove retrieved when I said out he thought about not giving it up but then decided giving it to me was smarter and so he did as were the rest of them. He certainly isn't fixed but today was a step in the right direction. His go- outs were better also because I baited the first and third and when I sent him I also gave him a tap on his butt and he moved out much faster and straighter resulting in far better go-outs than yesterday's sloppy ones. His MSFE was given to us by a long time AKC judge and Diane said it was very nice with a good lock up and done without anticipation and call to heel was nice and straight again a vast improvement over yesterday. He took all jumps BJ-ROHJ-BAR and directed high jump pretty good although on some of them the front wasn't what I want. The only real screw- up today was anticipating the retrieve on flat which although told to wait when the dumbell hit the floor he was on his way for it after bringing it back to me we repeated the exercise several times with a very firm wait and had no more mistakes. Glad we went today and a much much better day was had with improvement that were easily discernible .


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

What am I doing wrong for embedding videos? Any tips?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kelsey - he looks great. I swear he grew taller since the last video I saw with him. 

I read your comment in more detail after watching the video - and that stopped me from commenting on his movement on down during the signal exercise.  

With the signals - I was going to comment that we normally practice a heeling pattern and the signals follow a turn (and when we do signal drills at classes - both locations - it's usually "turn and stand your dog"), but now I'm backing off that because I vaguely remember that's not always the case.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Megora said:


> Kelsey - he looks great. I swear he grew taller since the last video I saw with him.
> 
> I read your comment in more detail after watching the video - and that stopped me from commenting on his movement on down during the signal exercise.
> 
> With the signals - I was going to comment that we normally practice a heeling pattern and the signals follow a turn (and when we do signal drills at classes - both locations - it's usually "turn and stand your dog"), but now I'm backing off that because I vaguely remember that's not always the case.


Thanks Kate! As soon as I get the stands super consistent I'll add them to a full pattern. 

I swear he's getting taller, lol. Most of our problems are "big dog problems" plus he has some coordination issues that are both him and a result of all of his surgeries. 

He is now fully retired from agility....we started again with the blessing of our rehab vet but he became a chiropractic mess after a few easy sessions. so, obedience it is!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I am new to competing but one of my goals is to put some titles on my dogs this year. Specifically at least a JH on Remy and to find a sport for Caira that she enjoys because she is probably going to be pretty good at everything BUT hunting! There is a place that does herding out near us... I think I might take her out there to see if she has any natural ability. By the way she herds the other dogs and me, I would think so... But who knows. She also loves frisbee and there is a disc dog club that just formed and although that doesn't involve titles it would be fun for both her and me.

My biggest goals over the next week and onward are to work on fetch with Caira... Remy was force fetch'd and I think I may have to do the same for Caira.... She won't fetch anything that isn't an obvious toy. I've tried a making random objects toys but she isn't falling for my tricks. I may just replace her regular toys with a bucket of random objects to get used to different materials in her mouth. Any ideas?

And heads up heeling... Both dogs need work on this. It wasn't a big focus for Remy because in hunt they need to look out at the field, but when I ask him to give me a heads up heel, I'd like him to be able to do it. Plus, I don't doubt that I could put a rally title on him if I put in some effort. Caira, too. If I want to get her BH for schutzhund I need too get on it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ashley - definitely try herding! I've watched before and keep meaning to check around my area to see if my niece can try this out with Arthur. 

@fetching - look up Adele Yunck. If for fieldwork, she does FF her own dogs and recommend that route for other dogs getting into fieldwork. But for obedience, the way she teaches retrieves works best for a wide variety of breeds, even the herders with their weird mouths.  

I don't follow her rules to the exact dot, but for the most part. She fixed Jacks' mouthing and pouncing issues.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That was a blast!! I went to the doggie AdventureScape and both Towhee & Brady did very very well on things I thought might bother them, but had issues with a few things that surprised me.

Towhee hates the treadmill so I was kind of expecting issues once they turned that on, but her biggest issue was a slanted walk (probably dropping a foot from back to front) followed by a 90 degree turn to a set of 3 plastic cushions stacked making a staircase with each cushion probably being 10 inches high - there was no gating or anything on the sides just open air so that may have played into it - but she conquered and did very well.

Brady had issues with plastic stairs - 2 different sets that looked like pool stairs or fake rock climbing things or something. He ended up doing phenomenally well as well. 

Some of the obstacles neither had issues with were ramps, folding ladders, extension ladders, sway bridges, tunnel 7-8 feet in the air, an L shaped tunnel 4 feet in the air, teeter dropping from a bridge, floors with holes, suspended fabric strips from a frame, a tire. Almost all of the obstacles were at least 3 feet above the ground and the suspended pathways varied in materials and stability - some swaying back & forth, others left to right and an actual boardwalk sway bridge.

It was fun and it was great watching the dogs all gain confidence. The main instructor mentioned that almost all of the dogs have a fear of something that is worked through, but she kind of thought Towhee and the cushions just beat all LOL

Here is a video of the first half of the AdventureScape being tested for safety by the SmartyDog crew - the cushions were actually piled on top of each other in the final version in the right back probably to make it more challenging but one set of the stairs that caused Brady agida are shown. The teeter even had a 'That was easy' button at the end of the teeter which both Brady & Towhee smacked for the 2o2o each time. the teeyer was then removed and two side were linked with ramps and tables for the final runs - each 1/2 was run 3 times by every time and then 2-3 times once connected together to complete our sessions.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy New Year! I don't usually add much, since our focus is really agility and there are not so many interested parties 

I am working hard on agility foundation with Lindy, we have a weekly class and lots of homework! This week we are working on restrained recalls with go ons, stay games, circle work and pot work. Lots to keep us busy! Puppies are so fun!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Happy New Year! I don't usually add much, since our focus is really agility and there are not so many interested parties
> 
> I am working hard on agility foundation with Lindy, we have a weekly class and lots of homework! This week we are working on restrained recalls with go ons, stay games, circle work and pot work. Lots to keep us busy! Puppies are so fun!


I enjoy reading your agility posts!!!! Lexx and I also do agility. However, I must admit that it is more frustrating than fun some nights. I'm not sure if it's our instructor or my dog!! Regardless, we're back at it next Wednesday so we'll see how things go.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I decided to repost this on this thread. Can't believe that it is 2014!!

Riot working his articles











Good boy!!!

IndyBindy, to embed the videos, you need the last part of the link, usually a weird letter and number combination. Copy it and paste between the "youtube" stuff that appears when you click on the youtube button up top. Does that make an sense???

ETA: Jessica, I LOVE hearing about your dogs! I can't wait to hear all about what Lindy is learning.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

sammydog said:


> Happy New Year! I don't usually add much, since our focus is really agility and there are not so many interested parties


Psh. : Sharon does agility too.... and I've seen other people post about agility as well. Please post - especially re/foundation stuff you are doing with the youngest one.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Trying to get this dang video embedded. Thanks MarieP, you rock!

This video is moving stand vs signal stand. long winded explanation on the first page


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Happy New Year! I don't usually add much, since our focus is really agility and there are not so many interested parties
> 
> I am working hard on agility foundation with Lindy, we have a weekly class and lots of homework! This week we are working on restrained recalls with go ons, stay games, circle work and pot work. Lots to keep us busy! Puppies are so fun!


I am SO interested in what you guys are working on. I can't keep Indy sound for agility, but I'm bringing home a pup in a month! Hope he is an awesome agility dog, along with obedience dog


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Brooke and I went to a match today in PA. Open run through went real well. The ring was super tight with the ROF between the HJ and BJ (about 10 feet apart. She had no issue with going straight out and back without getting sucked in by a jump. Did it twice just to see. Utility was not bad. Actually her articles ROCKED!! No hesitation, lack of confidence at all. I think my drop signal may have been a tad fast and she did not drop. At least I am hoping that was the issue today and I know I can rush it sometimes. Her first go out sit was not fast enough so I followed her out on the second and it was fine. The third she auto turned and sat EARLY!! :doh: But we worked our way through that too. So all in all a pretty good start to 2014. Matches again Saturday and Sunday for Brooke and we plan to get to the training club Thursday and Friday weather permitting.



sammydog said:


> Happy New Year! I don't usually add much, since our focus is really agility and there are not so many interested parties
> 
> I am working hard on agility foundation with Lindy, we have a weekly class and lots of homework! This week we are working on restrained recalls with go ons, stay games, circle work and pot work. Lots to keep us busy! Puppies are so fun!


I haven't done agility basically in 6+ years but I LOVE reading your and others posts on it. Please continue to post you'd be surprised how many of us are lurking out here.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jessica please post what you are working on.. I love reading how you do things..


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd love to see more agility posts too!

My goal for this year is to get Pearl's CGC which will be the first ever title for me. :thumbup:

I also want to work hard on off leash heels with both Pearl and Lila. Also "stay here's" where they don't have to heel but stay within leash length, even though there is no leash. This is in prep for having a 3rd dog in 2015, and with 3 I want to have impeccable off leash manners. Oh yeah, this includes the elusive recall during Pearl's teenage months- she has really forgotten what that means! To achieve all of this I will essentially follow some competitive obedience training techniques. Our obedience courses are very limited so I plan to do some Fenzi online courses.

I will start puppy agility with Pearl in the spring. I don't know if I want to restart Trieball with Lila, or perhaps return to freestyle.

Pearl is going to a hydrotherapy pool in a week to keep her swimming and rafting skills fresh so she is ready to hit the river in late March for a week long rafting trip.

2014 should be a great year!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Interested :wavey: Interested party over here :wave::wave:



sammydog said:


> Happy New Year! I don't usually add much, since our focus is really agility and there are not so many interested parties
> 
> I am working hard on agility foundation with Lindy, we have a weekly class and lots of homework! This week we are working on restrained recalls with go ons, stay games, circle work and pot work. Lots to keep us busy! Puppies are so fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm just going to paste my facebook comment about today's training, because it's been a long day and I'm tired LOL

Today was Phoenix's first long drive. We drove to Houston (with a potty stop on the side of the interstate in Beaumont) for Smart Dog's training party. He met lots of new people, including Pat and Charles who owned his grandfather and great grandfather. Some new dog greetings, including Uncle Presto and Uncle Quatro. Went into two different rings to do some baby recalls and play tug. Had his first introduction to tracking (apparently he's going to be a tracking dog). Learned it sucks when mom goes and works Flip in the ring but otherwise these dog places are pretty cool!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jodie - was Flip extra inspired sharing his time with his baby brother?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Alright then! I will be sure to post more! 

Recalls I do on my own, we started with a come and get it cookie tossing game. Idea is to gobble up the cookie I tossed and run to me, no sniffing, no shopping. The tossing the cookie and running away with a tug toy while she chases me. We do this at trials and with lots of distractions too. Now tossing the toy so she is leaning when I am excellelerating she should too, and drive past me. I am working on my tossing skills! I love this game and think we are getting a lot out of it. 

We are working on stay games, originally start by simply offering not to move and getting cookies. Now working on offering to sit still and get a toy thrown. No commands, no release. Simply hold still and I throw a toy. I am now increasing duration and my movement. If she moves I put the toy behind my back. She seems to be catching on quick. I will probably start making it a little harder soon. 

Circle work we are moving through a set of 3 jumps (no bars) as she passes through the jump I am clicking and tossing a treat on her path. She is learning to move with me and pass through jumps on her own. All offered behaviors. Prior to this we did offering to interact with things and also spoon heeling. Basically peanut butter on a spoon learning side cues, front crosses, etc.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

MarieP said:


> I decided to repost this on this thread. Can't believe that it is 2014!!
> 
> Riot working his articles


Great videos, a friend of mine is doing a similar game with altoid (sp?) tins. Looks fun!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

What an exhausting day! I was trying to make the most of my last day of winter break. 

I worked on only a couple things with each dog, really focused on training, not testing. (Always good to have that reminder to train, not test.)

I set up the clothesline guides for Maple's go-outs AND tossed lots of distractions (toys and a nearly finished loaf of bread) around the ring outside of the guides. Maple couldn't resist hopping the clothesline for the tennis ball. We moved much closer to the ring gates. Good go out. Moved back further. Another run for the tennis ball. Moved tennis ball further away. We worked like this at go-outs, both on the zoom out and perfecting the turn, for most of the training session, until she was going straight out without stopping at a run and making mostly straight turns. The jumps were out for a visual aid, but the grass was slick with frost, so no jumping. 

We did the articles with each unscented pair tied together with fishing line. Maple did great on the first one (metal), running out to the pile and checking them all before picking up the correct one. On the leather, she raced out, quickly picked up the correct one, immediately dropped it, checked around, picked up a wrong one, dropped it when she realized is was tied to something, picked up the right one, dropped it, checked around, picked up a different wrong one, dropped it when she realized it was tied, grabbed the correct one, and bounded back looking very sure of herself. Don't know what that was all about. Maybe too much hunt training lately to piles of bumpers. I was glad I had the fishing line to do the correction instead of me. 

I was wearing a light jacket without gloves because I don't like training obedience in a parka. It was breezy and in the mid-thirties. I was pretty chilled by then, but put Maple in the house and brought Alder out. He had had trouble a few days ago with finding an article in the center of the pile, instead of the periphery, so I had tied all his unscented article pairs, too. He didn't have any trouble with either article. We worked on his heeling, especially left turns, and did a couple of go-outs without jumps. We did a lot of playing (his real reward). By then, I was freezing my patooties off. 

I put on a parka, gloves, and my balaclava. Heavenly warmth! Then, I made the gazillions of trips (well, actually nine) between my ring area and the garage to put all my ring gates and jumps back into storage. Sigh. It's been a great break from work, but it was gone in a flash.

After lunch, I drove to a neighbor's pasture and did hunt training. That's a different thread. 

Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Great videos, a friend of mine is doing a similar game with altoid (sp?) tins. Looks fun!



Dang!!! Those must be some REALLY tiny articles!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We did articles-signal exercise- f+f and turns in place this morning which Nugget did well. We are supposed to go to a new training facility ( to me) but the snow is really coming down and the roads are terrible so I don't know yet if I'm going to go and the weather man forecast below zero tonight . I really hate this weather and I still have to do my driveway.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*We practiced stays*

the dogs were not impressed LOL Casey was loose and Towhee especially was like 'I don't see any loose dog & I will not be tempted, nope not me'

My batteries needed replacing mid way so we also got to practice out of sights 

My indoor training room, small but better than in the snow 

ETA: I forgot to mention that not only was Casey behind me ambling around, I was lying on my stomach to get the down picture and sitting on the floor for the sit picture .. good dogs


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We haven't really been practicing nor training anything new or awesome lately. I'm trying to get organized for our new class, by doing so, I intend to stay organized as we train throughout the WHOLE year. Should I be keeping a journal? A spreadsheet? I'm running out of verbal cues and hand signals to use, so I feel at a loss. For example, I use "down" to indicate "lay down" and "drop it" to indicate "drop the item you are holding" but I'm not sure what to use as a cue for an emergency down/drop. 

I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with what we will be doing, what I want us to do, and what I feel we should ALREADY know.

Here are the things we'll be "learning" in Beginner's 1:


> Week 1: Orientation
> 
> Week 2:
> •	Settle at feet
> ...


I'm fiddling with a side project of teaching Bear to hold something in his mouth, and I'm failing miserably at it. I've been trying and then stopping after a couple attempts because I'm getting frustrated and it turns the session into a cluster... Ideally, what I'm trying to do with the hold is just for my own selfish purposes. I want to write down inspirational/motivational quotes/sayings and have Bear hold them up, take a photo of them, load them on a digital photo frame (that kind that cycles through them) so that I can focus on those when I get depressed. 

I'm normally really level-headed, but training seems to just knock my feet out from under me. I want to be where we aren't yet and am finding it hard to be patient with myself (and with Bear as a by-product) b/c we AREN'T there yet. It's really unfair on my part. I'm trying to be better about it. That's one of my resolutions this year - to be more patient and loving with my loved ones. 

Any suggestions? 

I'm really interested to hear how everyone started out training their first dog.

ETA - I'm hoping the new class will help me screw my head back on straight. It's less "train Bear" and more "train me on how to properly communicate my wishes/wants/desires to Bear so we can both be successful."


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I tend to use more of 'action plans' for the upcoming weeks. What I want to work on and perhaps just as important those things I don't particularly want to work on (drops & stays come to mind LOL)

This could be in spreadsheet form, journal form or I like a software program called SmartDraw. I video a lot to see where we are at and keep notes in EverNote and my tumblr blogs. 

Don't stress about what words to use, just pick things that come naturally. I use settle for a casual settling at the feet, Come for recalls, my emergency recall is HERE, my emergency down is PLATZ (I originally trained with german based trainers). etc.

Good luck & have fun!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I tend to use more of 'action plans' for the upcoming weeks. What I want to work on and perhaps just as important those things I don't particularly want to work on (drops & stays come to mind LOL)
> 
> This could be in spreadsheet form, journal form or I like a software program called SmartDraw. I video a lot to see where we are at and keep notes in EverNote and my tumblr blogs.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to try Evernote... to keep them all safe and secure. If I can figure out Microsoft Binders I could use Word and Dropbox.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Brave said:


> ETA - I'm hoping the new class will help me screw my head back on straight. It's less "train Bear" and more "train me on how to properly communicate my wishes/wants/desires to Bear so we can both be successful."


Well I think that is more than half the game, realizing it is US and not the dog that needs the training in the beginning. You will be fine and Bear will be a star. Do not sweat the small stuff, it will come to you and then to Bear.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Today I decided to load up the high and broad jump and head over to my MIL's yard to train the jumps in a new location. We started off by heeling and watching in the driveway. I was happy with her attention, esp since she hasn't been there in a long time. Moved on to a few retrieves on flat, and the jumps. Broad jump she did great with. Retrieve over the high jump: Her jump was good, then right to the dumbbell, took the dumbbell correctly, and proceeded to smell all the grass and leaves excitedly rather than return with it. This problem continued through a few more jumps, but eventually we worked through it and did it correctly. Surprising the retrieve on flat, which was also in the grass, was done correctly before we started the high-jump. Her recalls were good, quick with a straight front and finish. I decided to try a drop on recall, but not so good today. I said down and she kept coming until I stepped forward and repeated it, which by that time she was pretty close to me. Down from a distance has been coming along good. I'm curious as to what methods you guys have found helpful in teaching the down on recall. 

I've done some reading on the Cookie Tin method Marie is using for scent discrimination. It looks like a lot of fun.. We don't have articles and I expect it will be sometime before we get to that point at class. If I ordered articles to start that on my own I don't have a clue as to what to order and sizing. Would it be beneficial, or do more harm than good, to teach a "find it" game using the cookie tin method but with a different item then articles? 

Brave: Finley is the first dog I've ever attended any type of class with. I started with puppy class, then basic obedience because we eventually want to do therapy work. After the first night of basic, I started thinking well maybe I could put a title on her. (She was picked for a heeling demo, and was giving the instructor full attention and doing quite well for a young pup.) I had already been to one obedience show, and just completely loved watching the interaction and bond between the dogs and their handlers. I remember thinking how cool it would be to be able to do that!
Anyway, initially I was thinking a CD. Now I'm confident we can get a CDX,..... .at some point. Maybe even a UD... Whatever way this works out for us, I definitely love it, and she seems to too. We'll be going to classes for a long time.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you think we could start working on scent discrimination (rudimentary) even though we're no where near Utility? 

I think Bear would enjoy it. Which is a FAR cry from where I was standing on the topic a few days ago.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a cute picture! 




Sunrise said:


> the dogs were not impressed LOL Casey was loose and Towhee especially was like 'I don't see any loose dog & I will not be tempted, nope not me'
> 
> My batteries needed replacing mid way so we also got to practice out of sights
> 
> My indoor training room, small but better than in the snow


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Great pictures Sunrise, thanks!

Drop/down/fiddlesticks, I too am frustrated with this. I like to use drop for letting something out of their mouth, so that they do it anywhere not just handing something to me. This is why I don't use give. Down at a distance is going to be tough, especially because I know drop is used in obedience and it is a great sounding term for that. Platz is interesting too, but I need to use something my husband will remember and use. Maybe splat, or just stop, so that stop is stop and down. Hmmm, I like that. I think I will try that. I don't use stop, and can't think of a time that it would not be good to have a dog lie down in an emergency. Thoughts? 

I am going to check out evernote too. It just occurred to me that we are 3-4 months away from camping season, and I want Pearl to be pretty solid by then. Time is going to fly so I better get serious!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Great pictures Sunrise, thanks!
> 
> Drop/down/fiddlesticks, I too am frustrated with this. I like to use drop for letting something out of their mouth, so that they do it anywhere not just handing something to me. This is why I don't use give. Down at a distance is going to be tough, especially because I know drop is used in obedience and it is a great sounding term for that. Platz is interesting too, but I need to use something my husband will remember and use. Maybe splat, or just stop, so that stop is stop and down. Hmmm, I like that. I think I will try that. I don't use stop, and can't think of a time that it would not be good to have a dog lie down in an emergency. Thoughts?
> 
> I am going to check out evernote too. It just occurred to me that we are 3-4 months away from camping season, and I want Pearl to be pretty solid by then. Time is going to fly so I better get serious!


I vote for SPLAT! Imagine pairing SPLAT! with the "dead dog" trick. 

You'd say, "SPLAT! Dead dog!" and the dog would drop into a down, roll over and 'die'.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know some people that use "freeze" for their drop command


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Brave said:


> Do you think we could start working on scent discrimination (rudimentary) even though we're no where near Utility?
> 
> I think Bear would enjoy it. Which is a FAR cry from where I was standing on the topic a few days ago.


Sure! I don't teach things in order at all.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Brave said:


> Do you think we could start working on scent discrimination (rudimentary) even though we're no where near Utility?
> 
> I think Bear would enjoy it. Which is a FAR cry from where I was standing on the topic a few days ago.


I see no reason why you couldn't. Lexx and I are working on scent discrimination although technically he is still working in Novice. 

You don't need the actual scent articles. Before we got our articles, we used jar lids for the metal and leather gloves. There are a lot of good videos and websites dealing with scent discrimination. It's actually a lot of fun.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Brave, you could add in a second language. Caira is trained in all German. It is fun commanding her in German though if I say it too harshly I do feel a bit like Hitler. 

Platz (plots) is down in German. French is great too... I think down is cooshay? You can Google it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

MaureenM said:


> I decided to try a drop on recall, but not so good today. I said down and she kept coming until I stepped forward and repeated it, which by that time she was pretty close to me. Down from a distance has been coming along good. I'm curious as to what methods you guys have found helpful in teaching the down on recall.


 Maureen - never repeat a command. 

Teaching drops to Jacks - we did a combination of the Janice Gunn treat toss method - which basically trains them to get used to dropping in motion and looking for the next treat toss.

And then we did the rolling pole timed with the DOWN command (signal or verbal). 

With Bertie - I've told Adele time and again that her way works best - even though I was kinda "what?" about it first.  

You put a bar jump pole down or something similar and do treat toss drops with puppies initially with you right at the bar. As they start anticipating the drop call, that's when you build distance and fade the bar. 

I didn't really see how that was going to transition to drops WITHOUT the bar jump in sight, but I finally have one of those dogs who screeches to a dead drop - you think he'd get rug burn (mat burn?) from sliding. 



lhowemt said:


> Drop/down/fiddlesticks, I too am frustrated with this. I like to use drop for letting something out of their mouth, so that they do it anywhere not just handing something to me. This is why I don't use give. Down at a distance is going to be tough, especially because I know drop is used in obedience and it is a great sounding term for that.


 I teach "spit" for getting stuff out of their mouths quick without me sticking my hands in... but I've never used "drop" in obedience? They already know the verbal command DOWN - so it works just using that. <- I prefer using hand signals with my dogs, but "DOWN" is the word we use if verbal.

@Brave - I asked Adele if I'd be too crazy taking her utility classes with Bertie. And she commented that there are a lot of things in utility (including articles) which makes sense teaching earlier to build on those skills. I may introduce articles at some point soon. The kid has already started with directed jumping (literally taking the jumps on hand signal) and we already do moving stands and full utility exams. 

Adele has videos on youtube showing how she taught her Sonic how to do articles - this when Sonic was still fairly young. 

**** Took me 2 hours to drive to work this morning and just about that long to drive home tonight. And I have to go back and do it again tomorrow. So no training.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Megora said:


> Maureen - never repeat a command.


Ha, thanks for the reminder! I read that and instantly thought of our instructor. It's one of those things she will occasionally stop the class and remind everyone .

Thanks for the tips also, I'm going to do some looking around YouTube. Who is Adele?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Adele Yunck.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Received my new article bag yesterday as my old one ( only 20 + years old ) the handle broke just don't make things like they used to. Didn't go to new training facility as roads were not good and I was pooped after cleaning my drive 3 times yesterday . We did get a little training done this morning and it went fairly well but Nugget got an article wrong first time my fault couldn't remember which article was used day before. It's 11 below here this morning but the van started and both dogs are going to groomer , and if the van starts tomorrow we will go training and if it's not cancelled because of weather prediction of 10 degrees below for the high on Monday I'll go to club training but that still is up in the air. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Brave said:


> I vote for SPLAT! Imagine pairing SPLAT! with the "dead dog" trick.
> 
> You'd say, "SPLAT! Dead dog!" and the dog would drop into a down, roll over and 'die'.


My daughter used "BANG" for Jersey's drop command. It was really cute as he had a very quick drop, just like he had been shot. :bowl:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

If we take this to competition levels, do they limit what words you can use as commands? I would hate to train "bang!" or "splat!" and then have to retrain it for a different word. 

What kind of hand signals do you use?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The only limitation on cues you can use is that you may not swear or cuss  

Cues should be short ... I trained with a girl who used colors so her dog would never get confused with another handler cuing their dog - green, pink, brown etc. BTW: part of proofing is making sure your dog does not respond to other handlers so I would not advise bypassing cues that are readily remembered to avoid that step of proofing.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I know a person in agility that uses "brake" for her 2o2o cue and then "all done" to release. You hear lots and lots of things. I think the important thing is to keep consistent with yourself and your dogs know what they mean! For my commands used in competition I usually go with the normal thing. At home for casual things I make stuff up, like settle or spitting something out I will use "lay" and "yuck". I use yuck specifically because "give" means put it in my hands, not drop it...

The one concern if you do multiple venues is overlapping commands, like field you use the words "back" and "over" for handling... Some people use "back" for agility meaning back up... Totally different. So for back up I use "beep beep".

I think it is good to know what is traditionally used and then go from there.

Sharon, I love that picture! Cute idea!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to use heel for attention heeling, back to back up, and over for jumps. Since these words all have different meanings in field, i now use strut, scoot, and jump.

I use different words for the down done at my side for a stay and the one for drop on recall and signals. For the latter I want a snappy fold back that results in a sphinx position. For stays I want the dog getting comfy, preferably rolling on a hip.

I've always used the same word for all sits, but I think with Phoenix I will give his sit from a drop a different name. Although the end position is the same as any other sit, the way I want him to get there is very different (pulling front feet back rather than tucking back feet in). So I think I'll use something like "up" for sit from a down.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> The only limitation on cues you can use is that you may not swear or cuss
> 
> Cues should be short ... I trained with a girl who used colors so her dog would never get confused with another handler cuing their dog - green, pink, brown etc. *BTW: part of proofing is making sure your dog does not respond to other handlers so I would not advise bypassing cues that are readily remembered to avoid that step of proofing.*


I bolded what confused me. Could you elaborate on this? I think you're saying "consider cues that are easy to remember regardless if it makes proofing easier or not". Am I understanding this correctly? 

Proofing is going to be a BIG DEAL.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Brave said:


> If we take this to competition levels, do they limit what words you can use as commands? I would hate to train "bang!" or "splat!" and then have to retrain it for a different word.
> 
> What kind of hand signals do you use?


A couple of considerations are: do you want to use the word when there are a bunch of people standing watching you and often it's more convenient to use whatever word your trainer uses. There may be times when someone else is working with your dog and if you use a standard command it's easier for both the dog and the person. Same with hand signals. A good trainer who competes themselves should know all the standard commands and signals but you can also find them in books such as Competition Obedience: A Balancing Act by Byron and Yunck.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you guys mind listing the various commands you use, what "sport" they are used in, and what they are supposed to accomplish? 

This might help me figure out what is traditional, and what I may need to consider thinking up a cue for. I'm worried that if I teach something to one word, and then go and change that word, I'll be confusing him and it'll set us back. 

Jodie -- when you changed the names of the cues, what happened? Was there a period of adjustment? Was it like re-training it from the beginning?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I generally don't change commands until I get a new dog, but there have been a few instances where I felt changing commands would be beneficial for that dog. So yes, I just retrained it from the beginning, except it goes a lot faster the second time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, that is what I meant. You need to proof which is part of making sure your dog truly understands a cue. And if the person in the next ring yells 'Down' and your dog drops, your dogs training in not complete so using unique cues is not a way to avoid the full training process - especially, and this happens a LOT in agility, if you ever need to hand your dog to a friend to go in the ring with (conflicts, you get hurt or sick etc)

So a few of my cues for obedience/agility:

Heel and strut - heel is left sided heeling, strut is right sided
Heel and place - stationary in heel position on the left and right
'Get it back' or 'on back' kind of evolved into setups
'Wait' stay where you are until you return to me
'Stay' stay where you are until I return to you
'Stand' - stand
'Let's Go - informal heeling
'Over' - I use this for jumps in agility & obedience - drives my hunt teacher insane but there you go. My dog and I personally hate 'hup'
'Take It' for retrieving (dumbbells, gloves etc)
'Find It' - scent articles
'Away' for Go-Outs
'Through' for figure 8's between the legs
'Fly' to move away from me, round an obstacle and fly on back
'By Me' for finishes


Agility:
'Over' for jumps
'Tunnel'
'Frame' for the AFrame
'Plank' for the dogwalk
'Teeter'
'Go' for continue in a straight line
'Gee' to turn to the right
'Haw' to turn to the left
'Flip' to take the backside
'Around' for a 180 where the dog should be able to see the next jump

and a few others

Field:
Get It, Left, Right, Back. I did compromise on Back which used to mean 'hey you're forged get it on back' but I can buy into Go Back so we changed it for obedience. I also changed my down signal since teacher was not about to change his back signal. Over to me means there is something you need to get over, not move to the left or right. So I continue to use Over for agility & obedience; teacher says he doesn't give that verbal to Faelan just the whistle and hand signals.


ETA: Thanks Sammydog 

'Poles' for the weave poles - I might repeat at pole 10 depending on the dog (ahem!! you know who you are Faelan!!)
'Chute' for the collapsed tunnel
'Tire' for the tire jump

BTW: Proofing, when approached gradually, is just part of training. I know people who proof to extreme lengths and others who barely proof. The idea is not really to stress the dog but rather to build on understanding regardless of distractions and the dogs do get to the point where they automatically look at you with the 'ha, I know this is a test' smirk 



Brave said:


> I bolded what confused me. Could you elaborate on this? I think you're saying "consider cues that are easy to remember regardless if it makes proofing easier or not". Am I understanding this correctly?
> 
> Proofing is going to be a BIG DEAL.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Agility:
Place - sit at left side in heel
Wait - sit and stay at startline until released to start running
Ok - release word
Touch - stop at contact
Go - keep taking what is in front of you
Weave, get em - weave (usually with some sort of continuous verbals) people vary on whether or not you should talk to your dog in the weaves. I do, I find it allows me more flexibility to move around. I have seen top handlers and top dogs pop weave poles using every method, so I doubt there is a right way, just a way you prefer. I used to not say anything, I like talking better.
Climb - a-frame or dogwalk
Teeter - teeter
Tire - tire
I don't have a command for jumping, basically if there is a jump they should take it unless I tell them otherwise.

Field:
We used to train a lot more field, kinda went to the wayside with agility
Place - Sit at left side in heel
Dogs Name - release word
One whistle - Sit
Three whistles - Come
Back - take a line back side/angle depending on which hand/angle I am using
Over - take a line to either side depending on which hand I am using

Obedience:
I think I use traditional stuff here: Sit, heel, stay, down etc... Someone probably has a better answer. We have done even less obedience than field.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My current commands:

Heel - get in heel position, right pivots
Strut - attention heeling
Place - right finish
Stand
Sit
Drop - fold back down
Curl - down rolled on one hip
Come
Front - not used in competition, but in training means to get in front position
Jump - for high and bar jump
Fly - broad jump
Fetch - both dumbbell and gloves
Find it - articles
Give - let me take object from your mouth
Away - go out
Close - move your butt in. Used in training to straighten up butt out sits, also used for left pivots
Scoot - walk backward, used only in training


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! Thanks guys!! 

'over' for move over (get out of my way)
'up' to jump
'wait' and 'stay' are interchangeable for us, so I might want to fix that
'ok' is our release word
'back' to move backwards
'here' for come to my side right now

I'm going to check out the Balanced Obedience book. I feel like I've seen it recommended before.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A note to add, I don't use a "stay" or "wait" word. I just tell them the position and they know they should hold it until told otherwise. I also don't have an attention word that means to watch me.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am enjoying reading what people do for commands, lots of food for thought


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Do you guys mind listing the various commands you use, what "sport" they are used in, and what they are supposed to accomplish?


 *Heel* - precise heeling for obedience
*Lets Go* - Informal - loosely at my left side - I'll use this between exercises, and it's my command in conformation.

*Sit* - Used only really during the stay exercises (it's a legal extra command before you tell your dog "stay" when the judge tells you to sit your dog) and maybe while I'm getting set up for the stand for exam. 

*Down* - Used during the stay exercises, as well as the drop on recall exercise. 

*Stand* - For SFE in obedience, as well as conformation - will always be followed by a "stay" command

*Steady* - informal stand command, means will not be followed by a "stay" command

*Feet* - while setting feet for conformation

*Jump* - For taking the high jump

*Bar* - for taking the bar jump

*Over* - For taking the broad jump 

*Front* - When I want my dog to come in and sit in front of me. 

*Come* - Cueing up my dog that I'm going to tell him "drop" 

*By Me* - Right finish

*Swing* - Left Finish

*Wait* - Used when leaving my dog in a position, cue that another command is coming. So used for moving stands, fronts, etc. 

*Stay* - Used when leaving my dog in a position, cue that he is ABSOLUTELY NOT ALLOWED TO MOVE A WHISKER until I come back and release him. 

*Take It* - Sending my dog to retrieve a dumbbell on the flat, or gloves. The dog will go out quickly to retrieve the object and come sit in front position.

*Get it* - Informal retrieve send, means that I do not expect a sit at the end. 

*Give* - I honestly don't remember if I always use this command at the end of a retrieve. Weird. 

*Scoot/Get-in* - generally used while setting my dog up in heel position. 

*Find it* - used for articles

*Go* - for go outs. One of my instructors drilled it into my head that she didn't want me adding anything to the "Go" command when sending the dog away, because it would never be done in the ring. 

*Watch* - This is also used while setting up for heeling patterns. And I don't always use that command anymore since my guys know they should be watching me long before I even get them sitting. 

Only other thing I can think of is in rally there is an about turn where the dog circles to your right and you turn to the left. I always say "*around*" here. And "*back*" for getting the 3 steps back. 

Besides all of those verbal commands... there are hand signals....

Right hand raised up like a stop sign = DOWN for the DOR exercise
Right hand swept up = Sit for signals
Right hand swept in to midsection = Come
Right hand swept out = Right finish

^ Left hand used sometimes for sit and finishes, but you get the point.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I took Lexx to the building this morning for training. We worked on his retrieves, which were so much better today. No throwing the glove up in the air or taking the dumbbell for a little run. I had the long line and flexi with me ready to use but didn't need them this morning.

We also worked on the BJ which he refused for the first time. I attribute it to him being a little tired (as we had done some agility beforehand). I did pull out the long line for this. The next 3 jumps and FF were perfect.

Worked on some off leash heeling which was very well done as were his figure 8s.

Also did some signal work. His downs at a distance are very good but every once in a while his down to a sit appears "broken". When I move closer to him, it works. As I move back, it breaks. Not sure what to make of that!!

Worked on go outs, with distance, which were good but he forgot his sits a couple of times. I ended up following him on the go outs and emphasized the sit which seemed to work. Now just to put it all together.

As I mentioned above, we also did some agility work. He did it but he just didn't seem overly enthusiastic about it. I'm hoping once we get back to class, things will change. If not, we may have to rethink the agility thing which is kind of disappointing because I got him hoping for an agility dog. I know I'm not a very exciting person so perhaps that has something to do with it. I may look into some private training to see if that helps.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

heehee 

I have the day off work. We have snow. It is very cold. No hikes for me since the wind is whipping the snow around making it sting the cheeks & any other skin it can touch - so the dogs were wired!! Zooming through the woods and generally feeling the need for speed.

So each and every one of them, even Casey, got to practice jumping ala Linda Mecklenburg inside. The jump practice where their take off and landings are about 20 inches from a 20 inch jump starting from a sit - Casey's were 12 inch high jumps with a few feet for take off and landing back and forth. Then coming to heel, then having to plant their front feet and turn to the left of right, then jumping towards either me or the wall without hitting either etc. I think this is just as hard mentally as it is physically while they figure it all out.

All dogs are now sleeping quietly


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I found this webpage that I think we'll be able to utilize as we teach scent discrimination. 

SCENT GAMES - Educating Your Dog's Nose | Suzanne Clothier



> SCENT GAMES - Educating Your Dog's Nose
> 
> Easy exercises & games to teach any dog scent discrimination as a fun & enjoyable game using his natural talents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

New thought.... do you think Bear could distinguish between my scent and my husband's scent? It sounds stupid in my head b/c we're two different people, but I wonder if b/c we spend so much time together instead of distinctly smelling like myself vs DH, that we smell like a convoluted mixture. 

Do you think scenting an article from specific body parts causes a stronger scent? Like the feet or anything sweaty? I was reading an article and it encouraged teaching metal articles first b/c they are the hardest. I was just going to steal some socks from my husband and use those as articles for the time being.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Brave said:


> New thought.... do you think Bear could distinguish between my scent and my husband's scent? It sounds stupid in my head b/c we're two different people, but I wonder if b/c we spend so much time together instead of distinctly smelling like myself vs DH, that we smell like a convoluted mixture.
> 
> Do you think scenting an article from specific body parts causes a stronger scent? Like the feet or anything sweaty? I was reading an article and it encouraged teaching metal articles first b/c they are the hardest. I was just going to steal some socks from my husband and use those as articles for the time being.


I started with lids. I'd scent one of them and put a cookie under it and when she sniffed the scented lid, I would click and give her the treat from under the lid. I only ever used my hands to scent, and I noticed that Molly does not really like it if I over-scent it. 

My trainer likes to go from lids to 6 inch pvc pipes. I am not sure what the point of that is. I have since ditched them and we are now working with mixed metal and leather scent articles. I also didn't use food to teach articles like most do. It didn't help us and slowed us down, especially since I had taught from the start to sniff for my scent, and not food.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I started with lids. I'd scent one of them and put a cookie under it and when she sniffed the scented lid, I would click and give her the treat from under the lid. I only ever used my hands to scent, and I noticed that Molly does not really like it if I over-scent it.
> 
> My trainer likes to go from lids to 6 inch pvc pipes. I am not sure what the point of that is. I have since ditched them and we are now working with scent articles. I also never put food on the articles.


This gives me an excuse to pick up 6 tins of Danish butter cookies.  

ETA - did you teach Molly to give an indication? Or just flat out retrieve it? I assume it's all a gradual work-up-to-it thing. I'm still in the conceptualization stages. I want to learn as much as I can so i make as few mistakes as possible.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Brave said:


> This gives me an excuse to pick up 6 tins of Danish butter cookies.
> 
> ETA - did you teach Molly to give an indication? Or just flat out retrieve it? I assume it's all a gradual work-up-to-it thing. I'm still in the conceptualization stages. I want to learn as much as I can so i make as few mistakes as possible.


At first, I just clicked and treat for the lids (5 or 6 of them) until she understood what she was sniffing for (by pawing at the scented lid to get the treat under). When we started with scent articles, I went back to two (metal), and click and treat when she sniffed the right one. Then when she got used to that, when she sniffed the correct one, I'd say "yes, fetch it!" And she fetched it and brought it to front like we do with dumbbells. (She has been force fetched for field, if that makes a difference, and I taught the dumbbell first, which probably made it a lot easier.) When she understood "find it" means to sniff out the correct one and bring it to front, I started adding more articles.

The PVC pipes were sort of the same idea as the lids, except I put ends on them and treats inside. When she sniffed the correct pipe, I opened one end and gave her the treats inside. I really think I could have skipped this step.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> At first, I just clicked and treat for the lids (5 or 6 of them) until she understood what she was sniffing for (by pawing at the scented lid to get the treat under). When we started with scent articles, I went back to two (metal), and click and treat when she sniffed the right one. Then when she got used to that, when she sniffed the correct one, I'd say "yes, fetch it!" And she fetched it and brought it to front like we do with dumbbells. (She has been force fetched for field, if that makes a difference, and I taught the dumbbell first, which probably made it a lot easier.) When she understood "find it" means to sniff out the correct one and bring it to front, I started adding more articles.


Bear doesn't know a flat retrieve.  I think I'll leave that alone for a bit. I would love it if he could find my cell phone and those despicable car keys that run away EVERY morning when I'm scrambling to get to work on time. 

I picture Maximus the horse from Tangled when I envision scent discrimination. 

I think teaching scent discrimination might be a great gateway to nosework training.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

This month is a really busy month for me because I have a certification exam for my job. But I've been working really hard with my boys on our formal retrieve and needed to get a quick post in about our success. The last time I posted we were at the stage of our clicker trained retrieve where the boys were picking up the bumpers off the ground to head height. Well we now have a retrieve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :artydude:artydude:artydudearty:arty: I'm so excited, we've been working for so long and so hard at this. I can now toss the bumper and they'll go and get it and bring it TO HAND. If they drop it along the way or when they get back to me they immediately pick it up and put it in my hand. I can't believe it. We still have a lot of proofing to do, but this is HUGE. Our training is really evolving now! Beyond happy  Its amazing seeing them go from not even knowing to acknowledge the bumper to running to it to get it and bring it back to me. Yay!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was thinking that a fun match I was planning on going to was next week. Turns out it is this weekend. Right when we are supposed to get like a foot of snow. >.< As much as I would love to get into a fun match (conformation), I don't think it's going to happen. Darn January weather.  

To make up for my disappointment - OF COURSE I'm now going to sign up for an obedience match the following week. I wanted to do an obedience match anyway.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Bummer to miss it, but obedience sounds more fun!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats on the progress, Coaraujo!!! 

Bear and I worked on some different refreshers today. Sit stays and retrievals. I normally put him in a sit stay, toss the toy, then release. Today, for fun, instead of tossing the toy I walked it out, dropped it, and came back to Bear. I released him and he SHOT into the kitchen and grabbed the toy like it was the absolute best thing in the whole world. 

His whole body lit up for praises and rubs. I'm going to have so much fun with him.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Congrats Coaraujo isn't it gratifying when they " get" what you work so hard to teach them.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Nuggetsdad said:


> > Congrats Coaraujo isn't it gratifying when they " get" what you work so hard to teach them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks everyone for the congrats! It's really one of the best feelings when they finally get it. It's nice to have a group of people who understand. I tried to explain to my family our progress and they acted excited for me but I could tell they were just thinking "isn't that what retrievers do anyways". Oh well! I celebrated our success today by making the boys both retrieve a bumper in order to be let outside to play in the snow. Two perfect retrieves .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We worked metal scent articles this morning in the training room. Rewards were Cabot sharp cheddar cheese.

*Brady:* using a clicker we progressed from 2 to 4 articles. Separated from the turn & send. I rotated positions and number of articles. We will probably be staying at the 3 to 4 article progression until he truly begins using his nose. He is started to understand but I also put the missed articles back in the pile so we are beginning the 'most like me' aspect. Not most like him and not slightly like me, but most like me .. he is progressing nicely.

*Towhee:* I used the clicker and am still working on a clean pickup of the metal article. I discovered today that she flinches if she is facing me while I give a slight toss so we will also be de-sensitizing her to that. It is sometimes hard when I just don't know what her early conditioning/punishments involved but she started retrieving with enthusiasm when we added the toss and racing to the article games. We also did several with take-its from my hand at various distances and angles and a few pick ups from the floor. 

*Faelan: *I added in a few leather articles and his 1st set was in the middle with a big stuffed dog off to one side and Bozo Clowns off the the other. His 2nd article was placed on the stuffed dogs' back - he was delighted with himself when he figured that out  The 3rd article was placed on the floor between the stuffed dogs body & rear leg - again he was very proud of himself as was I 

*Casey: *We did some heeling and then did a few articles which he was so happy to remember  I love seeing him happy so I try to keep most things only mildly challenging for him .. not boring but not overly difficult nor strenuous.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning the early session we did articles and Nugget got the correct articles each time and because he needed to speed it up a little going to them he earned himself a tap on the butt which I know he dislikes but he definatly moves a lot faster. We then did a little heeling with the signals not too bad considering the cramped space and he also got this correct at least the drop- sit - come part. Later this morning we went to SCKC for drop in training and I'm happy to say his baited go outs and two of three unbaited go outs were really nice , my boy is getting better at this . When I directed him to take the HJ and the BAR they were jumped without hesitation clearing his full height easily and he came in to me nicely but not one front was straight enough.the really good part of today's training was that Nugget after only 1 treat toss on the flexi went immeadiately for his treat and then when I applied this take it to the gloves he went for them not as quickly but he did leave my side albeit slowly and with a second take it went and got each glove once without any attempt to over achieve .YES all open exercises done pretty well other than the sit and downs . For on returning on the long sit as I was trying to get behind and around my dog the woman next to me with a terv had the space pretty much blocked making my return difficult and I guess the aggravated look on my face because of this caused Nugget to break his sit as I was getting around his backside and because he is soft and does want to please me he must have thought the look was for him . He makes me think every second we train but even though he broke after the return I still told he was a good boy and gave him a treat , the long down wasn't any problem and he remained in place.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> . . . I discovered today that she flinches if she is facing me while I give a slight toss so we will also be de-sensitizing her to that. It is sometimes hard when I just don't know what her early conditioning/punishments involved . . .


Do you think at some point someone threw something at her? How will you work on de-sensitizing her?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It will be multi-pronged 

She knows and enjoys Smack da baby where you kind of slap the dog (in Towhee's case her hips) so I will toss the article while playing smack da baby

I will lightly toss the article in front of her while feeding her gradually moving to within perhaps a foot

I will race her to the article and play keep away if I get there first and pretend like it is the greatest toy on earth and I won!! but then give her another try 

I will stop the toss mid arm movement and invite her to take it (while chanting nonsense like 'do you want it')

etc.

It doesn't actually matter what started the reaction although I suspect something in her first 8 months since it took awhile and a lot of work to make her believe things in her mouth was not only allowed but highly appreciated  Her original owners had kids and rather than have either a dog free zone where the kids had their toys or train their kids not to leave their toys all over the house, they thought punishing Towhee (then known as Goldie which she will not respond to at all) would be a great way to address the snatch & grap goldens love so much. Probably wouldn't have mattered if they then didn't realize that they never did bother to train her in the basics a dog needs to know and returned her to her breeder.

I could let it go I suppose but it is something she should consider fun or at least non threatening. She will never see a swinging metal article in the ring but I like the option of tossing a retrieved article/dumbbell/glove etc as a reward.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I brought Molly to a Show N Go today. I entered her in Novice and Rally Novice. During our Novice run, I received a comment from the judge -- she said, "great energy!" and guessed that Molly must be around 2 years old because she's got all that young dog energy. Some of you may know that Molly and I were having an issue with flat heeling, so that was the best compliment EVER! Sometimes I feel like she heels like a 90 year old woman, so I'm really glad she's heeling like a 2 year old golden retriever now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Brave said:


> Bear doesn't know a flat retrieve.  I think I'll leave that alone for a bit.



The best part about the cookie tin method is that it takes the retrieve out of the exercise until later. So you can teach the game without worrying about having a retrieve! If you PM me your email, I can send the whole step by step info on teaching with the cookie tins. 

Riot has been speeding right along. You can see his increased confidence in the video. We are now working without treats in any of the tins. There is a metal and a leather article in each tin. Only one tin has scented articles in them. Yesterday I challenged him a bit. I removed the tin that I had been scenting since the beginning from the pile and I scented the articles that were in a different, clean tin. He had a bit of hesitation on the first try, but once I rewarded his tentative indication, he was perfect and confident on the rest of the tries.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We had a quick session tonight - I am trying to change things up a bit while in the teaching phases - very short sessions with high rewards and energy, so I set my timer for 2 minutes each and used cheddar Goldfish crackers since they can be readily tossed for rewards & resets.

Working drops out of motion from heel position and with me in front of Brady & Towhee. For the front positions I was walking backwards (I will work up to a run) and gave the drop cue and/or signal from a very short distance in front of them. I am looking for a fold back down and zero latency - if I can count to 1 from the cue to the complete drop, too bad so sad, reset and retry. I think they both started to enjoy the game LOL

With Faelan I used signals - no forward motion and zero latency for the drop and/or sit cues.

I am also reviewing the Trainers Excellence Forums (Fenzi Dog Sports Academy class) and resetting my training plans for a few things since I have not really split out a few things enough for the drop and a few other exercises. I am attempting to learn how to be a 'splitter' and not a 'lumper'


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! Way to go Riot!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well today we went to a match. Brooke does not know what it means when I swing my left hand high into the air and bring it to my side. Must have been some OTHER dog I was training the last 3+ years that knew that was the "finish" signal. :doh:
And to a pour some salt into the wound she also has NO idea what 'Brooke front" means after she drops on the DOR. :no:
Yep and all my trial entries start next weekend. Oh well tomorrow is another day and another match.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Tonight we did training with dinner. Now that we have a retrieve we're starting to make things a little bit more complicated. We started off with a quick refresher with me dropping the bumper about a foot away and them picking it up and putting it in my hand. Then did a few short tosses. Since they were doing this without problem I decided to add in hand signals. They did overs and backs perfectly . Still only with one bumper. Might be time to add in some more bumpers. 

Question for all of you experienced trainers :
I haven't named the retrieve yet. Just started adding the "Fetch" command today. And haven't finished the formal retrieve process completely. Still have to proof the hold until I say out (even if I reach out and touch/poke the bumper etc) and only grab for the bumper when I say "Fetch". Do you think it is bad to be doing overs/backs and adding multiple bumpers before I finish the retrieve training completely? Or can I do both at the same time? 


@Bear - if you're interested in teaching a retrieve I recommend Keepers - Shirley's Retieve This is the method I used. I really liked it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We just got done with a short 15 minute scent game. I have five cookie tins, with five holes punched in the bottom of each. 

I got our clicker out and as soon as Bear saw that he perked up and knew great things were coming.

I started with one tin with a treat in it. As soon as Bear sniffed it, click and treat. As we progressed I added a pair of socks (worn all day so they should be smelly) and we eventually got up to 5 tins in play. I think I'm doing it the hard way because I am touching all the tins as I rotate them about. That could be a problem. I also don't have an indication taught. Bear started laying down when he found "the" tin but I cannot tell if its an indication or a shut-down. I went too fast a couple times and he shut-down right away. My fault. But he had a ton of fun and now were both pooped enough to sleep. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Blast!!

My check is written for 2 Utility runs for Faelan, 1 Open run for Towhee and 1 Novice run for Brady at a match today. My lunch and the dogs treats are packed, utility bag and open bags are both waiting on the counter for a day of doggie events and then I turned on the weather.

Rain/freezing rain freezing on contact <sigh> - guess matching the crew just was not meant to be today. At least Casey won't be home without our company beacuse I doubt my brother & BIL will be hiking the dogs today.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's official my club has cancelled training tomorrow because of weather, lots of snow and now the forecast is for -45 wind chills actual -14 below . Nugget did reasonably well yesterday so he's getting 2 days off instead of our usual 1 . Tuesday if my van starts we will go to SCKC and Wednesday out to the facility were Nugget is entered in a trial at the end of the month for a little pre trial practice where I just want to make sure he will take the broad jump as this has been our one problem In open.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Please please please stay SAFE !! That is some serious cold and if the facility is not close or the ride has non populated areas, please err on the side of caution - vehicles can always break down in that kind of cold.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As the saying goes, "what a difference a day makes"!! 
Today's match was SO much better than yesterday. We remembered what front means after the drop on the DOR. And we remembered what it means when I wave my left hand up in the air and back to my side!!!! :banana:
Articles were solid on both utility runs, as were signals and gloves. Heeling was not perfect but was pretty good the one time I did it without the slip lead. Stays were reversed and again solid. 
Feeling better about it ALL today. We'll see what the week bring leading upi to our first trials of the year next weekend. :crossfing


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I braved the -50 degree temperatures and went to the building to train.

We worked on go-outs; dumbbell retrieve on flat; dumbbell retrieve over jump; broad jump; seek back; off leash heeling; figure 8s and signal exercises. He did awesome on all of them. 

We also worked on force to pile with bumpers (no shopping today) and a little casting. We have lots to learn with these exercises but they're coming along for having just started.

Tonight we will do some article work.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We just finished with our 2nd session for the day.

In the first session we worked (timed for 2 minutes each)

*Brady:* Drop out of motion - not bad  Drops with me in front and walking backwards - not so good.

*Towhee:* Drop out of motion - pretty good. Drops with me in front and walking backwards - pretty good; she is starting to get it 

*Faelan:* Drop signals for the stand and from get it, get it, get it Down on signal - very nice.

*Casey:* Introduction to the donut, climbing on with front feet and turning his neck each direction, reaching forward, reaching up & reaching down. He quite enjoyed his session 

we then took a few hour break and set the timer again for 2 minutes each exercise

*Brady: *metal scent articles starting with 3 and working up to 4 articles. His nose is starting to direct which one is picked up  Reset the timer and got out his platform and worked fronts for 2 minutes;nicely done 

*Towhee:* 2 minutes of playing restrained retrieves, placed retrieves and I'm gonna beat you retrieves had her quite excited about the metal article and beating me a good percentage of the time. I then reset the timer for 2 minutes and again with the platform worked with her fronts with a get it get it get it front game. She did well until I reset her by tossing her treat behind me so we'll work more on that.

*Faelan: *2 minutes allowed us 3 metal scent articles and 2 leathers (alternating metal, leather, metal, leather, metal) - the timer went off while he was working his 3rd metal and he kind of lost track of which articles he had checked and seemed a bit thrown but he recovered and found the correct article  I then reset the timer and he too had 2 minutes of fronts with the platform - he still wants to hang back a few inches but other than that his fronts were good.

*Casey:* 1 minute of fronts with the platform followed by one minute of fronts without the platform since he is actually just a bit broader across his bumm than the younger dogs so does not fit quite so nicely especially since he no longer tucks his rear legs quite so tightly.

ETA: A few thoughts keep repeating in my mind, probably because they are areas I need to concentrate on. 

- _Think.Plan.Do._ guess my frequent plan of winging it may need upgrading 
- _When in doubt, do not reward_ hmmm, definitely switched from how I usually do things


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

We had a great weekend of obedience training! Friday I met with Sally's mom and her two, Emmie and Gabby for some training at Ljilly28's beautiful facility! Saturday, attended obedience class and today a match. Luna's stays all three days were wonderful! No breaking at all! 

Today at the match she broke the recall before I could call her, so after I put her back I walked half way, went back and rewarded her then walked 3/4 the way and called her. She doesn't like me leaving her! The heeling was okay, I was nervous and always forget to correct her during heeling in matchs! She did better off leash heeling then on leash. I just need to get over my nervous. The figure 8 was great and the stand for exam solid. Another match in two weeks I will attend and two more next month. Will keep working on it!

A local obedience club is having a Connie Cleveland seminar in May that I signed up for with a working spot. I am excited! Luna is enjoying a good bone tonight after a great obedience weekend!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning's session was inside since it is raining, foggy and definitely mushy outside - temps rose into the 50's overnight and melted quite a bit of the snow.

Each dog worked 3 minutes on moderate paced heeling with a concentration on left turns, left about turns and left spins. Casey had some though the legs as well to stretch him out some.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's really cold here at 13 degrees below actual temp. And a wind chill of 45 below so it's going to be a few very boring days of sitting in the house . Nugget did a strange thing this morning when we practiced articles first of all he went out to the pile very slowly and then when he worked the pile he picked out the right one and brought it back 5-6 feet dropped it went back sniffed around returned to the one he originally got picked it up and brought it to me. We did articles three more times and a tap on his slow moving butt got a much better move on and all three articles were correct. His fronts were lousy he just won't get consistent one day they are very good the next not so much. Turns in place were pretty nice and when we did the signal exercise with a modified heeling routine no halt or slow or fast his stand was good not taking any steps and the actual signals of down - sit- come and even the f+f were good this time. The two short go- outs because of space limitations were both good. Hoping tomorrow IF the van starts and the roads get cleared a lot better than they are I'm hoping maybe SCKC will have drop in training if not there's no where to go till MAYBE SAT. As I had hoped to go practice at the facility that Nuggets upcoming trial will be held at the end of Jan but it's 46 miles one way and they announced that the state has closed the roads I need to travel to get there because of the snow and cold.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I had a shorter training session this morning. It's still pretty cold out.....-40 with the windchill!!

We started with retrieves over jump. I got Lexx lined up and ready to go, threw the dumbbell and directed him over the jump only to have him start chasing his tail!! I have no idea why he does that. I simply walked over to the chair and sat down and ignored him. He eventually picked up the dumbbell and brought it to me. The next 3 jumps were done correctly.

His retrieves on flat were nicely done as was the seek back.

Did a few go outs adding more distance. He forgot to sit on one of them but the others were done nicely. We will add in the directed jumping again at his next training session which will be Wednesday (as he goes to daycare tomorrow).

Off leash heeling was beautiful!! He still tends to go wide on the about turns when on leash so worked at bit on those. 

Signal work was well done.

No bumper work today as I forgot them at home. I'm in the process of reading "The 10 Minute Retriever" so I'm sure I'll learn lots!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it possible that it is just too cold for Nugget if he had been outside shortly before the Scent work?



Nuggetsdad said:


> It's really cold here at 13 degrees below actual temp. And a wind chill of 45 below so it's going to be a few very boring days of sitting in the house . Nugget did a strange thing this morning when we practiced articles first of all he went out to the pile very slowly and then when he worked the pile he picked out the right one and brought it back 5-6 feet dropped it went back sniffed around returned to the one he originally got picked it up and brought it to me. We did articles three more times and a tap on his slow moving butt got a much better move on and all three articles were correct. His fronts were lousy he just won't get consistent one day they are very good the next not so much. Turns in place were pretty nice and when we did the signal exercise with a modified heeling routine no halt or slow or fast his stand was good not taking any steps and the actual signals of down - sit- come and even the f+f were good this time. The two short go- outs because of space limitations were both good. Hoping tomorrow IF the van starts and the roads get cleared a lot better than they are I'm hoping maybe SCKC will have drop in training if not there's no where to go till MAYBE SAT. As I had hoped to go practice at the facility that Nuggets upcoming trial will be held at the end of Jan but it's 46 miles one way and they announced that the state has closed the roads I need to travel to get there because of the snow and cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon I never thought about that but yes it's possible as he and Sadie were out just moments before to do their business and while they are out I set up the articles every morning as that's the first exercise I do.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

It's been interesting reading about the scent article training here recently and watching the videos. I tried the Round-the-Clock method, had some trouble with it for both dogs for what seemed very different reasons, then tried the cookie tin method, which both dogs again seemed a little mystified by, although again I think for different reasons. 

I reverted to the tie-down method, following Diane Baumann's advice about being very careful to avoid getting any scent on the unscented articles.

As someone else said, there are two camps: teach the dog to look for the article that smells most like you (i.e., don't worry about lightly touching the the bells or washing the articles between uses) vs being careful to avoid any scent on the unscented articles. I am in the second camp, especially for dogs in the learning stages. I think they can all eventually figure out the "article that smells the strongest", but it's a lot easier for them in the beginning if the scent difference is clearer.

Alder, slow-witted poodle boy that he is, seemed to grasp the concept with the Round-the-Clock method much easier than Maple, the golden girl, who is virtually always faster to understand and remember anything better than him. However, the many, many repetitions in a single RTC session seemed to bewilder him. I think he's a dog that worries that he's done something wrong if he has to keep doing it over. 

Maple's inability to figure it out was a real head-scratcher. She has an amazing nose. That, I eventually surmised was the issue. She was better doing it outdoors on a windy day. She is a dog that will happily do an exercise a gazillion times, as long as she gets a reward, but she would get worse and worse with each rep. My theory was that, with each rep, the cloud of my odor around the article pile became stronger and stronger. Scent was drifting off the scented articles, my footprints and the scent particles that float around every time I would go to the pile to place an article, and any scent on the bells that I might touch. Maybe dogs with a poorer sense of smell aren't as confused by the pool of scent after all the Round-the-Clock reps.

The cookie tin method had similar issues. Maple was great the first one or two times, but if I wanted to do multiple reps, she would get confused unless I carefully picked up the tins with tongs (tough to do with cookie tins!) and moved them a different part of the yard. Alder, again, seemed to have an issue with reps.

So, I got some heavy, woven rubber mats. Following Diane Baumann's instructions, I tied the articles to the mat with fishing line (starting with only one pair of unscented articles of course), put the mat outside on a metal-mesh deck table, sprayed the whole thing down with a hose and sprayer, and let it dry and air for at least overnight. When I used it for training, I carried the mat with the tied articles with a rubber glove, holding it well away from my body. 

I would have them get each scented article only once is a session. They couldn't bring back the wrong one, since those were tied down. By then, after all the RTC stuff, picking up a metal article wasn't an issue. The tie-down method, with scrupulous care to not scent the unscented pairs, worked really well for both of them. 

Maple, after months off of Utility training and a whole lot of handling to piles of bumpers in hunt training, needed a refresher this winter when I returned to Utility training with her. 

At this point, I keep the unscented pairs tied together with fishing line (no tie-down board). I handle the unscented articles with tongs and rinse the scented articles after each use. To keep the same pair of articles from getting overscented, after a training session, I tie the pair I scented with fishing line, rinse them thoroughly, let them dry, and clip the line from the pair I will use in the next training session. I keep my sets of articles in separate laundry baskets for normal use. As we get closer to trial season, I'll start putting them (still tied with fishing line, which is a nuisance) in their article bags and keeping the article bags in the van, so the articles will smell like the van and all the van smells, so they won't be confused at a trial. 

Kelly

P.S. Before training scent articles to these two dogs, I "trained" a prior standard poodle to do articles years and years ago. He could not jump and so I never showed him in Open, much less Utility. I didn't learn anything from training scent articles to him, because, he got it almost from the start! He had always gravitated towards the item that smelled most like me (the paperback book I was reading in a stack of paperback books, for example), so transferring that trait to scent articles was hardly even training. Based on my experience with him, I thought it was a piece of cake to teach scent articles to any dog! So not true.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No class tomorrow.... I'm a mixture of relieved and sad.  

Means I may do a drop in at a different place on Weds to make up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday my homework assignments came out for a few classes so it is review Tuesday 

The Polar Vortex has reached CT, not anywhere near as bad as in the midwest but with the windchill sitting at -20F, the dogs will be outside to pee/poop only. We had a quick clipper come through as the temps were plummeting (it was pouring and in the 50's yesterday) so the ground is not really safe for much, especially not jump work, since it is very very brittle beneath the fresh snow.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I tried this morning to start my van as I had dillusions about going to SCKC to do training with Nugget BUT it was 11 below and it would not start so I now have a charger on it but that will take hours so Nugget and I did in the house what we could. 
I didn't get the slow going to the article pile that I did yesterday even though I purposely sent him right after he came in from his potty outside. Nugget did both l+m correctly using the same articles that were used yesterday. We then did our usual 2 short go outs with his treat AFTER he did them so headway is being made. I put 1 glove out and made it a fun retrieve after coming back with it I took it and threw it a few times which he liked and when he would give it up without clamping down on it he got lots of praise and treats so that too is coming along. Signal exercise was done very nicely and I put a halt in it but it was a little change from yesterday's heeling part . Turns in place need work not as straight as I want because he is too interested in the treats than doing what I want so the next set there won't be any treats for this just praise.we also did a couple f+f but the only one I was satisfied with was done from the down position and about 10-12 ft.away which he nailed. Roads are still not able to be traveled to go to the trial site at end of month in Indiana but hopefully 2 weeks from now when there is drop in training again I'll be able to go to practice the BJ there which is the only open exercise I'm a little concerned with but he has been going over at club and at SCKC.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Im really starting to mix it up with the boys and our retrieve training now. We have moved to retrieving odd shaped objects (ones that dont resemble bumpers). Oliver got the idea, Bernie not so much. He was so darn cute though, gave me a wonderful chin on the object - straight up lied down and rested his chin on it staring at me with puppy dog eyes.  not what I was going for but too cute for words. And then to spice things up Im now asking them to sit while holding the bumper. Boy could I see those little brains working! They both got the hang of it after a few tries but I could tell it required quite a bit of brain power lol. Ive also been tapping the bumper without them dropping it. Their holds are getting much firmer. Looking forward to our next training session at dinner tonight 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oyy it is cold!!

I received my new 'Training the Top Dog Way - Mark Combo' yesterday and decided to let it overnight at room temperature before trying it out.

I just loaded the DVD --- PERFECT!!!! Yay   now to watch in detail, probably while I am snuggled under my bed covers. 

She (Linda Brennan) really went above and beyond re-recording and testing the DVD out and then resending it!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

1st class last night in about 4 weeks. There was only 3 of us due to the weather. I was happy with just about everything, but the front on the recall's. I think we did 3 recalls in total, and I don't think she had a straight front on any of them. She certainly knows where the correct position is, so not sure why it was such an off night. On one finish she decided to stop and scratch her ear before she finished completely. On a good note, she had some very nice attention heeling. She did a good job on the stand for exam also, since the instructors dog was about three feet from her rolling his kong around.... Finley was very interested, but kept her feet still. 

I'm disappointed that even though I had the entry form mailed at least a week before the postmark deadline for this weekend's Show N Go there was a mix-up of some sort at the Kennel Club. I got an email that the show is full,and through no fault of the post-office our entry (and a few others) did not get to the correct person before the show was full. So no Show N Go for us this weekend. The next one will be Feb 8th at a different (but closer to me) Kennel Club. 

So, we will do 2 novice and 1 open on the 8th. For the open I will stay for the "stays" and do a straight recall, but this way she can practice her jumps and retrieve on flat. I guess it all works out, this same kennel Club will be doing a trial at the end of Feb. We will enter that and get our 1st leg :crossfing and an official score....and then we'll just take it from there and see where we stand


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally got my van started and decided to get a new battery mine is 31/2 years old , which I did and was shocked at the price but bought it any way. We are pre- entered in a fun match tonight but I don't think I'm going roads still very slippery. Training this morning pretty much a repeat of yesterday. Fronts again pretty poor with his mind on treats. Signal exercise good with short heeling a halt and slow also included with the actual signals nice.played with the glove both as a formal retrieve and just a couple fun throws which Nugget really seems to enjoy. The two go outs were both straight with fast sits and treats and praise after the feat was accomplished. It's 3 below right now so none of the foot plus of snow in my yard is going away but there is 4 above freezing days in a row coming which should get rid of a lot of this snow and ice I don't like being a prisoner in my house.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just saw on Facebook (in a post about a Cluster show that should go on almost as scheduled) that if there is a travel ban in place, insurance companies do not have to cover anything ... I never knew this. 

So please stay safe and honor any travel bans that might be in place.



Nuggetsdad said:


> .... It's 3 below right now so none of the foot plus of snow in my yard is going away but there is 4 above freezing days in a row coming which should get rid of a lot of this snow and ice I don't like being a prisoner in my house.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning's session for 2 minutes each of scent articles.

*Brady:* after a few successful rounds with 4 metal articles, I introduced the 5th and yay success!! each of 3 times  His nose is definitely working the pile and he is differentiating between lightly touched by the bells and scented on the bar.

*Towhee:* after an initial reluctance to take the metal article which was resolved by holding it and having her stretch to take it, she successfully and happily retrieved it perhaps 10 times in different locations and 'beat' me to it each time - her fronts were awesome too 

*Faelan:* Very good boy. He did a full set 4 times with me walking around the room and the pile being probably 5' x 5' across. A little chattering since the articles in use were a bit small so we worked on quiet holds as well.

*Casey:* Just cuteness with him retrieving the metal article in the big pile used for Faelan. He got to watch me place the article and then was sent. Just for the tail wags and praise.


ETA: Just browsing looking for teaching methods and I think I will be using the cookie tin method mentioned in this thread for Ms Towhee - to start her using her nose completely separated from the retrieve aspect. Retrieving combined with scent discrimination might very well 'break' down her drive to retrieve the metal which I am working on so diligently and I anticipate she will need positive retrieving only on the metal for quite some time to come. Leather should be easier I think. I no longer think it might be related to a tooth problem since she is great each day once she is reminded taking the metal article in her mouth and bringing it on in is a very rewarding experience. She does not like being wrong and does not have the early shaping experiences to let her know that trying something, even if it is wrong, is always better than waiting for the answer to be shown.

I find it interesting how each dog responds so differently to the various methods for teaching scent articles


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I had a short training session at the building this morning. Earlier at home we worked on scent articles. We're up to 5 articles. We worked on metal first and he chose the correct one on both occasions. We took a little break and then went back to work on the leather articles. I found he wasn't using his nose with the leather; just grabbed the first one he sniffed. He did that twice before selecting the correct one. At that point, I figured he didn't seem into it and we put them away until later.

At the building we worked again on go outs. I got 4 really good go outs with distance and 2 really good directed jumps (after he took a short cut the first 2 times).

We also worked on retrieves; all of which were awesome....no funny business today.

Worked on heeling, both on leash and off leash, concentrating on our about turns on leash. 

Signal work was nice. His MSFE was well done.

We ended up doing some bumper work (force to pile; deliver to hand) with whistle commands. He seems to really enjoy this!!

The weather is supposed to improve dramatically over the next week so I'm hoping to get him out working with his "duck".


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally a little thing but the fun match I pre-entered was cancelled because of the weather so my entry will be applied for next months match.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> ETA: Just browsing looking for teaching methods and I think I will be using the cookie tin method mentioned in this thread for Ms Towhee - to start her using her nose completely separated from the retrieve aspect. Retrieving combined with scent discrimination might very well 'break' down her drive to retrieve the metal which I am working on so diligently and I anticipate she will need positive retrieving only on the metal for quite some time to come. Leather should be easier I think. I no longer think it might be related to a tooth problem since she is great each day once she is reminded taking the metal article in her mouth and bringing it on in is a very rewarding experience. She does not like being wrong and does not have the early shaping experiences to let her know that trying something, even if it is wrong, is always better than waiting for the answer to be shown.
> 
> I find it interesting how each dog responds so differently to the various methods for teaching scent articles


I also love the way the method separates the retrieve from learning to use the nose, although probably for a different reason  Riot gets so excited to retrieve that he just grabs without slowing down to think. So I think that it is helpful on both ends of the spectrum, for "too careful" dogs and crazy, over-exuberant dogs. 

I like your 2 minute drills. I think I need to add a few dogs to my pack before I can start doing it though.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been looking for cookie tins, or something similar at every store I go in. Haven't found any yet, but I'm anxious to try it with both girls. It will need to be done without articles, but I think it will be a fun inside game to try.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

MaureenM said:


> I have been looking for cookie tins, or something similar at every store I go in. Haven't found any yet, but I'm anxious to try it with both girls. It will need to be done without articles, but I think it will be a fun inside game to try.


Have you tried the dollar stores? Ours here carry them by the dozens.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I mentioned earlier that my biggest new years resolution was to get out and start training to compete with my dogs, and I'm GOING to follow through. 

I looked online and there was a 'meetup' for rally/obedience training at a center near me. I decided to go ahead and attend because it was free and drug steven along with me. I took both Caira and Remy.

They had a rally course set up and there were people of various skill levels - some still learning the signs and some who had a good grasp on the sport. I know all of the signs but I've never done an actual course, so I was a bit nervous. 

I went first with Caira and was so surprised how much she struggled. Let me first say that I have worked with Remy on the basic commands but Caira has always done great at heeling, solid sits, downs, etc. NOT yesterday! I don't know if it was a fluke or just the new environment, but we will definitely be going back and we will definitely be practicing a TON at home. It was honestly embarrassing - she didn't want to be loose lead, hesitated to lay down... so strange for her. The lady who was in charge did say she had had a puppy class where they were working on leave it with food all over the ground, and Caira's nose was definitely stuck to the ground, but holy crap. She was a mess.

One thing I NEED to work on with her is heads up heeling, as that will solve the sniffing problem. I haven't really worked on it with her so it's my fault - but it's something I put on my to-do list.

Now, Remy, on the other hand, did AWESOME. He was a total star and everyone wanted to just get on the ground and cuddle him. The lady in charge was totally smitten and Remy performed magically - a heads up heel (which he has been iffy about in the past and which we haven't worked on in over a month), perfect sits, perfect down, front, finish... amazing job. The third time we went through the course he did get a little slow on the down but I think that it was mostly MY fault because I was getting tired, too. I should have stopped at two runs.

We'll be going back for sure. In the meantime, I have a lot of training to do. Caira's behavior was a slap in the face - a total wake up call. Remy's was astonishing, the lady in charge thinks he could EASILY pass the novice level.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've just been training in spots the last three weeks.... *guilty* No class again tonight thanks to Mum Nature *ruining* _everything_.... *dramatic sigh*  Or I guess I should admit, there are classes at location #2, but I'm skipping this week since it's a longer distance and off a dirt road and I'm nervous about going too far off the highway with the ice situation. Location # 1 (which class is cancelled) is very close to the highway and less stress getting there... 

I did work go-outs and signals tonight with both dogs. I need to work go-outs every day with them, I think.... there was some regression with Jacks (spinning-pants that he is!) and Bertie isn't 100% without additional "GOOOOO!" commands.  

Obedience match on Sunday is full so no go there. >.<


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Have you tried the dollar stores? Ours here carry them by the dozens.


I've tried 2, have a couple more to go to yet. Before Christmas they were all over, so maybe they'll get more in.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We have had a great week. After a brief holiday hiatus our class (CLASS) resumed and I realized how much I had let Pearl slip. Settling on her mat? Maybe. Leave it? Don't know that one. So back to work.we.go. our test is in 2 or 3 weeks and the CGC is in late Feb. After our rafting training today(see thread "Pearl is going to the Olymics" if you are interested in unusual training) we went to about 4 stores and practiced our friendly greeting and "leave it". She came along quite quickly which was nice. We did get kicked out of Lowes, apparently they aren't allowing dogs anymore. I guess I will shop at Home Depot more now. A gal that worked at best buy remembered Pearl from when I brought her in as a tiny pup! So much fun, lots of work to do with her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I will be trying this method with Ms Towhee. I found tins on amazon.com



MaureenM said:


> I have been looking for cookie tins, or something similar at every store I go in. Haven't found any yet, but I'm anxious to try it with both girls. It will need to be done without articles, but I think it will be a fun inside game to try.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

MaureenM said:


> I've tried 2, have a couple more to go to yet. Before Christmas they were all over, so maybe they'll get more in.



When I played with this method I used the aluminum half pans they use in the those sterno buffet trays. Purchased the tops for them also so I could close them. Worked fine other than when I used them outdoors on a windy day. Much cheeper than cookie tins even if you need to replace some due to exuberance.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

When I tried this method, it was summer. Ever try to find cookie tins in the summer? Definitely a seasonal item. I'm surprised you can't find them now, but maybe any pre-Xmas leftovers have already been removed from shelves.

I ordered mine online, from some specialty kitchen gadget site. I forget the name now. The challenge isn't finding cookie tins online; it's finding cheap, basic, unadorned, cheap, ordinary, did I mention cheap?, cookie tins. You'll be punching holes in them, so won't be able to recycle them for actual cookies. Before you order, measure the length and height of a scent article. You wouldn't want to order 6 tins and discover they are too small.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Perhaps Valentines day will bring some tins out at the stores for you.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

How long/how often do you have training sessions? We have been shooting for once per day for about 15 min, but I'm considering increasing...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I train 6 days a week normally and on 2-3 days twice . I keep the sessions to about 10-15 minutes other than the two times a week when I'm in a class situation but even then we only work at training for a short time and then take a break.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I plan my sessions during lunch.

Then I try for a few sessions a day with each dog (I have 4 - 1 youngster, 1 at the Open level, 1 at the Utility level and 1 retired and keeping his brain active) They also do agility. All 4 dogs get trained the same basic exercise just depends on their level (ie; retrieves taking it, fronting with a dumbbell, a full retrieve etc)

So right now most mornings I do 2 minute sessions once or twice per dog. The same for the evenings. This is for 3 or 4 days a week.

A few times a week, usually on the weekends, I have extended training sessions lasting up to 2 hours at rentals etc where we work distractions, obedience, agility etc. The dogs are crated or on stays when I am not actively working them so they are not just hanging out in the ring. 

I also try for a longer session or 2 during the work week with more involved setups such as agility, or ring prep or run thru type sessions and I try to get to a non-usual environment a few times a month - grocery store, pet store, truck stop, Home Depot, parking lots, parks, schools etc. 

A few times a month (on Saturdays) I try to get Faelan to a utility class and Brady or Towhee to a rally class. I also have agility classes on Wednesday evenings; traffic permitting with Towhee & Faelan. 

It varies by day, space etc. But I am finding I like the timed sessions since I have to be prepared, my dogs are very up and I don't really need to worry about being late for work or an appointment etc.

Generally if you are not working duration, more sessions per day that are quick are better than 1 session that is long. I know I find it hard to give 100% for longer sessions and feel my dogs deserve at least as much focus as I expect them to give to me 

They also get at least 1 full day a week free from training. I used to have longer sessions but I found it was way too easy (for me) to say, I only have 10 minutes before (whatever), no time to train. Now that is enough time to get in a training session for each dog as long as I have a plan.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Trained go-outs, drops, and signals again with both boys - and it was nice to see how much "sharper" both guys were. Jacks definitely has his zoom back. With Bertie, I sometimes wonder if he has a little bit of shepherd behind him. He thinks so much when we do these - should be interesting training articles with him, because you can literally see him deliberating and trying very hard to be RIGHT all the time. Again it's so much different than with Jacks who has always been "mad guessing" or "do now, think later". 

@Ashley - training sessions should be as long as they need to be. If you have a young dog who is learning everything - you are probably going to be having 10 minute sessions where you work on everything. AS that young dog has learned all the basics, then you reduce that to what is absolutely necessary every day, especially if you are going to classes too.

I rarely to never do big training sessions outside of classes. It's generally 1-5 minutes training a day - each dog, not including stays. I also do multiple "focused" type sessions per day, when I can. Bertie gets about 30-60 seconds of conformation drilling per day in addition to the obedience stuff. I'll do heeling separate from the stuff I mentioned above. Heeling may only really be a quickly 30 seconds - or whenever they are paying attention. Outside of class. 

Starting next week, I'll be going to class about 3x a week again, so definitely it isn't even necessary to train outside of class if I don't feel like it.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't know what got into my boy tonight but I hope it continues. DOR was as good as any dog could do he actually slid a couple feet hitting the floor and his recall was fast with straight fronts on all three that we did the other two were straight recalls. His BJ too was nice with both fronts straight only one finish was done and it too was straight. Heeling was almost flawless and fig8 was.ROHJ done well but front was straight but on the right side of my leg. ROF nice waiting for " take it" and then getting it with a clean pickup both times we did it's when we went into the utility ring the glove exercise was done on a flexi but he did need a treat toss to leave my side and he still was hesitant leaving to get the gloves but he did with me helping with running a step or two and then did go and take the correct glove at the full distance without any attempt to over achieve, still a work in progress but headway is being made. We did two go- outs and they were full ring length and quite nice which got him a lot of praise and treats tonight. We finished the session with the out of sight long s+ d and they were done without a problem. Sure hope this carries over to the trials in two weeks .


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Head up- I just saw cookie tins for $1.00 each at the family dollar near me.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

In the bad weather we've been doing short spells of training in the kitchen to try to keep Gracie occupied and hopefully teach her some things. I'm probably going at this all wrong but she's so food motivated she'll do just about anything for a treat. So I've started to teach her a left finish to get into (roughly) heel position. Then we heel off leash across the kitchen, do an about turn (works about 3 out of 4 times) and heel back across the kitchen and sit at the halt. Don't know whether it's just puppy following but I've been very happy with what she can do. Her heeling is very excited & prancy for the most part. Except for the sit, I haven't been putting any verbal commands with it yet. Do you think it's a mistake to be putting this many pieces together without precision? Should we be trying to do little parts of it first and trying to make them more precise or just working generally on things like attention, quick sits and downs etc. Gracie will be 4 months old in a couple of days. In terms of formal training we're just starting good manners obedience.

As an aside, I was watching a Bridget Carlson training video. She was talking about encouraging the prancing and getting the dog to "go boing" (jump). I think Gracie might be a natural for that (she's very jumpy) but I like a steadier more controlled style. . . Can you tell I think Gracie is wonderful???


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yesterday was my first time back in class since before Christmas. We did something new -- throw the dumbbell and heel past it. The first few times, Molly would sort of do this heel/forge thing and as soon as we reached the dumbbell she would cross over me and snatch it up. When she successfully heeled past it, I would release her and her reward was to get the dumbbell. She loved it!

She did wonderful figure 8s, and out of sight sits and downs.

Jumps can be a problem. Molly is afraid of wobbly things, like the high jump stanchions and the entire bar jump. I got her to a good place a couple of months ago and she was jumping full height after months of gradually increasing the height. Then one day her back feet knocked the top 4 inch wobbly board and somehow on the same day I managed to knock down one of the stanchions onto her. I had to remove all the boards before she would jump again. We have been slowly working up again from there and she is now jumping 16 inches (as opposed to 20). The bar jump stays at 8 inches, I am terrified of what would happen to her if she knocked that one.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> In the bad weather we've been doing short spells of training in the kitchen to try to keep Gracie occupied and hopefully teach her some things. I'm probably going at this all wrong but she's so food motivated she'll do just about anything for a treat. So I've started to teach her a left finish to get into (roughly) heel position. Then we heel off leash across the kitchen, do an about turn (works about 3 out of 4 times) and heel back across the kitchen and sit at the halt. Don't know whether it's just puppy following but I've been very happy with what she can do. Her heeling is very excited & prancy for the most part. Except for the sit, I haven't been putting any verbal commands with it yet. Do you think it's a mistake to be putting this many pieces together without precision? Should we be trying to do little parts of it first and trying to make them more precise or just working generally on things like attention, quick sits and downs etc. Gracie will be 4 months old in a couple of days. In terms of formal training we're just starting good manners obedience.
> 
> As an aside, I was watching a Bridget Carlson training video. She was talking about encouraging the prancing and getting the dog to "go boing" (jump). I think Gracie might be a natural for that (she's very jumpy) but I like a steadier more controlled style. . . Can you tell I think Gracie is wonderful???


Everyone has their own way of training heeling, but I focus on all the different pieces for a very long time before I start putting it all together. Straight line heeling is one skill, left turns are another, righ/about another, halts, pace changes, I keep them all separate until the individual skill is solid and then I put it in with straight heeling.

My personal opinion is I would never ask a Sunfire dog to boing during heeling! LOL.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Everyone has their own way of training heeling, but I focus on all the different pieces for a very long time before I start putting it all together. Straight line heeling is one skill, left turns are another, righ/about another, halts, pace changes, I keep them all separate until the individual skill is solid and then I put it in with straight heeling.
> 
> My personal opinion is I would never ask a Sunfire dog to boing during heeling! LOL.


Had to chuckle at the last part. Thanks for the advice. It's pretty much what I expected but I'm really impatient to see what this little girl can do. I really need guidance on training but I don't think I can get her into a competition obedience class until she's been through the good manners type stuff. She's made me wonder just how much of an influence the genes make . . . like can the experience and training of a dog influence what is passed on to their offspring or is it just physical traits and temperament that get passed on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog  Some dogs need to feel successful and then learn precision, other can learn precision in small ways and then have everything put together.

About the BOING = yeah, avoid teaching that  It will come naturally to a SUNFIRE dog LOL 

Extreme heads up heeling; that is a personal choice but many goldens end up sneezing which costs points when they lose heel position - I personally do not teach it but then again I do not like the way it looks. Prancy is good and does not require that extreme heads up 




TheZ's said:


> In the bad weather we've been doing short spells of training in the kitchen to try to keep Gracie occupied and hopefully teach her some things. I'm probably going at this all wrong but she's so food motivated she'll do just about anything for a treat. So I've started to teach her a left finish to get into (roughly) heel position. Then we heel off leash across the kitchen, do an about turn (works about 3 out of 4 times) and heel back across the kitchen and sit at the halt. Don't know whether it's just puppy following but I've been very happy with what she can do. Her heeling is very excited & prancy for the most part. Except for the sit, I haven't been putting any verbal commands with it yet. Do you think it's a mistake to be putting this many pieces together without precision? Should we be trying to do little parts of it first and trying to make them more precise or just working generally on things like attention, quick sits and downs etc. Gracie will be 4 months old in a couple of days. In terms of formal training we're just starting good manners obedience.
> 
> As an aside, I was watching a Bridget Carlson training video. She was talking about encouraging the prancing and getting the dog to "go boing" (jump). I think Gracie might be a natural for that (she's very jumpy) but I like a steadier more controlled style. . . Can you tell I think Gracie is wonderful???


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> The Zs slow down and learn to be patient, if you don't you'll only get very very poor results in training Rome wasn't built in a day and your dog won't be PROPERLY trained in a short time . The learning comes from consistency - patience - and repetition and maturity. Know in advance and expect your dog after doing a certain behavior very well it will break such as scent discrimination exercise where after getting the correct articles on a regular basis all of a sudden it's like they went brain dead and forgot everything they had learned but that's why it's a game of three steps forward and two back. Enjoy the training look at it as having fun with your buddy not work and you'll soon get to where you want to get with your dog but be careful this can get to be addictive. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> . . .
> 
> About the BOING = yeah, avoid teaching that  It will come naturally to a SUNFIRE dog LOL


I've noticed that. It seems like I could teach Gracie to walk on her back legs with not too much effort (I'm guessing it wouldn't be good for her.) Freestyle doesn't appeal to me but she would probably be great at it.

_Nuggetsdad_, thanks for your thoughts. I know patience, consistency and repetition are key and I should just enjoy the puppy days because they'll be gone before I know it.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am really excited! A friend and I have rented a really nice facility tomorrow for agility training. It has been so hard with all of this ice and cold weather to do any agility. Hopeful on Sunday a few friends and I will be renting another facility for obedience training and play.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, I got my cookie tins and poked holes in them. I set 2 out, 1 with both a metal article and a treat inside. Towhee was absolutely delighted - why she thought it was wonderful fun to find the scented tin, step up on it with her front feet and then start doing her rear end pivot exercises all by her own sweet self LOLOLOL Oh, I do love that girl 

So then I decided to work pivots with all the dogs .....

That was this morning's session.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I feel a strange sense of accomplishment. I sent out our first ever obedience trial entry form. Whatever happens there, it just feels good to be at the point where I feel comfortable to enter. I imagine I will feel confident until sometime a few days before the show then my nerves will kick in . I told Finley this means lots more trips to her favorite places, Petsmart being on the top of her list. (They keep those balls in bins at her level ).


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Our session last night included working on position changes and heads up heeling. There are few times (especially with this arctic crap) that I wish I lived up north, but obedience training seems more available in the north. I don't know of anywhere near me that has a ring available for rental. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> Our session last night included working on position changes and heads up heeling. There are few times (especially with this arctic crap) that I wish I lived up north, but obedience training seems more available in the north. I don't know of anywhere near me that has a ring available for rental.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have you checked with Canine Central to see if they would let you rent ring time?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We did our usual morning exercises and what we did was done fairly well . Articles he did correctly but leaving on the first one was slow so a tap on the butt got him to really go for the second one at almost a run. Signals with a short heeling pattern done well with turns in place improving. F+F were worked on but still a exercise requiring work. Later this morning going to drop in training to practice all open and some utility mainly gloves and the go outs in a full size ring. Next Sat. I entered Nugget in a sanctioned match in open trying to get as prepared as possible for the following weeks trials.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just returned from my first errand run of the day and took Brady along. We stopped at Petco to work him a bit and lucked into a vaccination clinic AND a pet class going on.

We worked heeling with excellence, a few stands, a few sit stays with my being in sight and disappearing while walking around aisles etc. A few recalls and front games.

He is hesitant around those freezer/refrigerator cases so today I spent some time desensitizing him and then heeling him around them. Then I left him on a wait by the side of a fish food one, and 2 big black men wearing overcoats & hats opened the fridge - Brady did well until one kneeled down to look at the bottom bin and then he (Brady) bolted ... so I rounded him up and asked the larger man if he would mind petting Brady - so Brady got to be petted by 2 men holding smelly fish food LOL he was not 100% sure he liked the whole thing but tolerated it and I wanted to hug the men, I swear!! Then we worked some on my opening the fridge door etc. 

I don't mean any offense here.. my dogs just simply do not get that much exposure to big burly men, especially not black men wearing hats and smelling like fish food worms so I really, really, really appreciated the men taking the time to help my Brady.

I should probably also say that it is very foggy & rainy here so thing probably look, sound and smell different than on a crisp cool day.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nuggets go outs 3 of 4 were very good straight fast with sits on command , he also took the jumps on command correctly. I tossed treats for him on the flexi and he would leave me for them , then I tried doing the #1 glove and he wouldn't leave me unless Iran with him saying take it a second time. I foolishly decided to try sending him for a glove without him on the flexi as we have been practice ing for awhile now and he hasn't tried to over achieve big MISTAKE . As soon as he left he knew he was free and sure enough went on to get all three gloves and wouldn't listen to come till he had them all. Back to the drawing board again. His open work was pretty good as he did the jumps and retrieves well and hit most fronts. His heeling was not as good as it was Thurs. night. Sits and downs were fine but the MSFE he took a comfort step plus one more which earned him a pop on the nose on our next attempt and he locked up the way he should have the first time. Day off from training tomorrow and training at my club Mon. Seems like forever since we had a class what with holidays and inclement weather.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I brought Faelan & Towhee to Home Depot. 

I worked Faelan inside while I was looking at a few things (I found door mirrors for 5.98 each but could not find mounts that would fit ... hmmm, if I find mounts they can go on my training room walls).

We worked Heeling, signals, moving SFE, a few fronts, finishes and pivots.

Then I worked Towhee in the parking lot - in the wet - in the rain - then in the driving rain with gusty winds. Her heeling was generally very nice, her fronts good and her stands were really good. She does, however, still think little people must want her attention and big people carrying packages just might have a little something for her - she is good and focused while on cue but once released you KNOW she has very good peripheral vision since she knows just where those people are and tries to head that way ... have I ever mentioned she is a friendly little soul?

Public outings for today are done  Casey stays warm & dry


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Successful day! Cookie Tin's found at the last dollar store I needed to look in. Now I'm thinking I should get the articles before starting this. Originally I thought I'd just hide treats, ect. 

Any recommendations on where to buy the articles and what size to buy? If I remember right, Finley's dumbbell was a med. I bought it from J and J dog supplies online. I'm assuming the measurement of the dumbbell would be the same for the articles?

If anyone has a link to specific instructions on this method and can share I would greatly appreciate it :crossfing.

Today's training was at Petco. We did lots of heeling outside, fronts, finishes, recalls, all the stuff for Novice basically. She did a good job, I was very happy with her. I brought a long lead so was able to toss her ball for a reward, along with treats. Thank goodness for deep pockets! Inside the store I just did a few sit-stays. Didn't think to try going out of her sight, but might do that next time. We are at 3 min, 30 seconds for out of sight sits at home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx's articles are 3" ends with a 4" dowel. I live in Canada and ordered them from a lady in Calgary. Max 200 has sizing instructions. See link:

Max 200 Obedience, Agility, Flyball Performance Equipment - Max 200 Agility, Obedience, Flyball Performance Equipment

I've included a pic of Lexx with his articles!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a collection of dumbbells, accumulated over the years but I will also borrow as needed for sizing. I also at this point have several sizes of scent articles.

That said, what I do is place a dumbbell or article in my dogs mouth and it there is a little room and the flews do not get caught I then test the pickup. (Dumbbells are fairly inexpensive, scent articles are not). I then take pictures of my dog holding the article/dumbbell (frontal and profile) and take measurements when I find a fit I think will work. Then I contact the person selling or making the dumbbells and send along the pictures. My Towhee has surprisingly small articles while my Faelan's articles are larger than you might think with a fairly large diameter bit. The lady (Pat Scribner) who made my articles for both of them thought different sizing would be better until she saw the pictures and then completely agreed and both their sets fit perfectly!

If Max200 or J&J supply or other dog equipment vendors are at trials near you, you can also get articles fitted  Good luck, have fun!!

If you only get 1 set, consider investing in extra articles to rotate out and if they get chewed (ahem, not that our angels would ever do that) you will still have matching articles.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well now we have something else to proof, but I am beginning to think it might be a waste of time. 
Today at the trial I picked up my armbands for Open and Utility for Brooke. We were like team #17 in Open B and team#13 in utility if everyone picked up. So I was aware I might have a conflict but was going to keep an eye and see how it worked out. As the classes progressed it appeared to me that a conflict was becoming more and more likely. When it seemed inevitable I spoke asked the utility ring to move us and they put us at the end. There was 3 more teams in open so I grabbed a handful of treats and prepared to take Brooke out and warm her up. As I start to unzip the crate a woman says they are looking for me in utility. I tell her I moved to the end. She tells me they are looking for my number 317. I tell her I am 322. She says "No you are not you are 317" and she points to my armband on top of the crate. Why I thought I was 322 I have no idea. So I grab my bag and run to the utility ring. On the way I am trying to find a place to dump all the treats I just put in my pocket. I get to the ring and apologize to the judge numerous times. He just glares at me while they reset to jumps for us. I do not think he was impressed in the least. Well as you might imagine Brooke was not ready nor focused. And seeing as this is a huge gym with 6 rings all connected and VERY noisy who could blame her. As I came out the utility ring I had enough time to go back to my setup grab my dumbbell and get back to the open ring just in time to go in. NOT a good day for me.
So how do you proof for ******* handlers???


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I also do a lot of my winter training at Petco! A great place to practice and the people there make me feel good because they think my dog is amazing for sit/down staying in the middle of the store. Most people shopping in there don't have dogs that stay I take it! Love heeling past the bone aisle! 

Today I went to obedience class in the morning and Luna did well with attention. This afternoon my friend and I rented a beautiful facility for agility. It was great practice! Luna loves the aframe, up down hitting the contact with no problem! Did some teeter work, still need to work on the bang game more with her. Then did some sequences! What fun it was!

Tomorrow a group of us are renting another facility for some play/training! It is so hard this time of year to stay safe while training. Ice everywhere.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>AmbikaGR you're not the only one to have a little mental mistake , I'm sure that most exhibitors that show much at all have had things get away from them . I once forgot about sits and downs in open b and a friend asked me if I had NQd and I said no I had a good run and was told I better see the judge. Long story short he let me go in the next group and we won the class that day but it taught me to pay more attention. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Richard - that was a very nice judge! 

I'm a nervous wreck at trials - checking arm bands of everyone ahead of me and double checking my own number and neurotically following the judging program. I think because I'm afraid I'll otherwise be sitting there daydreaming and suddenly be expected in the ring, no time to warm up....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Today at Dave's*

The dogs and I headed up to Dave's for a 2 hour rental divided between obedience & agility. There were some surprises; both awesome & not so much.

The 2 most awesome things were:

Faelan's dumbbell toss went outside the ring and he cleverly figured out to run along the gating, go into the next, continue his course back into my ring, line himself up with the High Jump, take the jump and deliver his dumbbell. Video to follow 






Brady during his scent articles - Wowser!! He was using a completely different set which is larger and with round bits. He has only done his scent articles in my small training room and was just moved up to metal articles this past week. Here is a video that I think demonstrates he definitely has the idea   






Faelan did his articles, send aways, directed jumping, directed retrieving and ROF and ROH.

Towhee insisted on heeling and did very very well  Her ROF were awesome with beautiful fronts. Her Broad Jump and ROH -- well -- back to kindergarten for noisy little missy on those exercises

Casey did some heeling and ROF work.

The we all practiced blind cross drills using a tunnel as both a distraction and a reward.

We had a revolving audience the entire time so I also got to demo (with Faelan) that dogs trained with food do not rely on food forever and indeed, are expected to work around food that is on the floor - I could probably have used the other dogs too but sometimes I kind of like to make things look really easy LOL The man I was speaking to was concerned that once trained with food you always need food and he thought I had food in my hand when I was working Towhee and then Faelan in heeling.

We finished with sits and downs. The sits had me disappearing for brief periods much to the delight of that audience


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I have transitioned Riot from the cookie tins to articles tied down on a particle board. It took a session for him to get the idea, but I think he understands now. We are still working on the retrieving part of the exercise, so I am helping him with extra "fetch" cues.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Everyone's videos look great! Faelan is such a clever boy!

Hank, I think sometimes you just need to accept that sh*t happens... We are not perfect!

This week Lindy and I are continuing to work stay games, did practice at the field next to the trial, which is loaded with distractions of dogs playing and warming up. We are continuing to work on our pinwheel taking more jumps in flow. Working on wrapping the jump stanchion from three different angles on both sides and we will start working on front side vs backside drills. 

Have a good week!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tomorrow is the BIG DAY!!! I'm feeling a bit nervous. We had orientation on Saturday, and I'm a little intimidated. There will be about 4 classes all held on the same field at the same time. That is a LOT of dogs to be together at once. 

I'm praying and hoping we don't make a muckery of ourselves. 

I'm really nervous about the group I'm training with. They made a big deal about how they are positive only trainers, and anyone who abuses their dog (which includes talking to them in an unkind manner) will be dismissed from class and not allowed back. It's also considered "abuse" if you tie your dog up, even for a quick minute. It makes me wonder if I need to bring DH just to hold Bear on the OFF chance I need to pee. They ask that all dogs are exercised for an hour before class and not fed dinner. I'm shy about the exercising. We're going straight to class from work since it's so far away. I'm hoping we get their early enough to at least walk some energy off. I'll most likely feed Bear a little bit before class. An overly hungry Bear = mauled handler.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

do you have a crate? 

An hour of exercise and a hungry dog? Um, that does not sound to me like an ideal setup to me - and I do consider myself a primarily positive trainer. He needs to be able to focus and have the energy to think & do. 

I think you need to go with your instincts and can Bear have that intense an exercise session yet?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, very strict with the purely positive... I just don't consider a tie back in class a as abuse. 

I hope you enjoy the class. Maybe get one of those collapsible soft crates? Easy to tote around but still pretty secure?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

sammydog said:


> . . . This week Lindy and I are continuing to work stay games, did practice at the field next to the trial, which is loaded with distractions of dogs playing and warming up. We are continuing to work on our pinwheel taking more jumps in flow. Working on wrapping the jump stanchion from three different angles on both sides and we will start working on front side vs backside drills.


Maybe missed this in an earlier post but do you actually have Lindy jumping already and if so what height do you think is ok?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't have a portable crate. Just the big beast of a wire crate he grew up in. I may get a foldable soft crate, but I won't have it for tomorrow's class. 

Bear can go for an hour long walk now-a-days, but I don't think we're going to have an hour of spare time before class to go gallivanting. There is a dog park right next door, but the club specifically said, "No dog park before class! We don't want you bringing disease and illness into our yard." I can understand on one hand b/c they do hold puppy classes, but it would be a great way to get out a vast amount of energy in a short time frame. 

Bear is so hyper. I have a feeling that even if we get an hour of exercise in before class, it's not going to be enough to keep him calm and focused. So we'll see how things go. I wonder if just THIS woman is tough, but our specific instructor will be different. 

I don't see tying a dog up as abuse either. Maybe unwise, but not abuse. 

We'll see how things go. If it's a bad experience, we'll take it as experience and find a different club.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> Maybe missed this in an earlier post but do you actually have Lindy jumping already and if so what height do you think is ok?


Sorry! I guess I should be more clear! There are no bars on the jumps when I am working with Lindy, we are just working on foundation, handling and cues. She will get preliminary x-rays at 12 months and I will probably decide at that time when I will start raising jumps. I am guessing sometime between 13-14 months.

The things I am looking for at this point are seeking out and going through the jumps on her own (offering). Understanding of side cues, which side we are working on and to remain on that side. It's a different approach then I used with previous dogs and I am loving it so far!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Sorry! I guess I should be more clear! There are no bars on the jumps when I am working with Lindy, we are just working on foundation, handling and cues. She will get preliminary x-rays at 12 months and I will probably decide at that time when I will start raising jumps. I am guessing sometime between 13-14 months.
> 
> The things I am looking for at this point are seeking out and going through the jumps on her own (offering). Understanding of side cues, which side we are working on and to remain on that side. It's a different approach then I used with previous dogs and I am loving it so far!


Thanks. Would love to see video of you working with her if you have any to share.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> Thanks. Would love to see video of you working with her if you have any to share.


Unfortunately I don't have anything recent, the last video I took was the one I posted on her "intro" thread. I think she was 13 or 14 weeks. I will try and take some new video. I keep meaning too...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That does sound like a strict class!!

I know plenty of places that don't like to have dogs tied up, but not for "positive" reasons. They are a distraction and can potentially be unsafe should another dog get out of control.

I would get a crate for sure! I use one of those pop up ones you can get at Target for $25. I have soft crates as well, but the pop up ones can fit in my training bag.

As far as feeding goes, I think that should be a matter of preference of handler and dog. I think that originates from some dogs are not willing to work for food if they are not hungry. My dogs are always hungry!! That said, since I usually have class right after work, they don't get dinner until after class.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Brave said:


> They ask that all dogs are exercised for an hour before class and not fed dinner. I'm shy about the exercising.



What exactly do they mean by "exercised". Tiring the dog or having the dog pee and poop? An hour of actual exercise is a LOT for any age dog.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> What exactly do they mean by "exercised". Tiring the dog or having the dog pee and poop? An hour of actual exercise is a LOT for any age dog.


The woman at orientation said the dogs need to be tired. They suggest running the dogs in the backyard or taking a walk down the subdivision before class. Unless my definition of exercise is different that theirs; I was getting the impression they won't put up with hyper dogs. They don't like harnesses but welcome gentle leaders (even for those of us planning on taking the CGC - which they don't ALLOW gentle leaders, that I am aware of). They offer to sell chain slip leads, and pinch collars, along with nylon buckle collars.

Does anyone else's club make everyone go to orientation? I'm beginning to question the club I picked. It's not all competition based, most of it is general people.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Whoops! Double Post!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Brave said:


> The woman at orientation said the dogs need to be tired. They suggest running the dogs in the backyard or taking a walk down the subdivision before class. Unless my definition of exercise is different that theirs; I was getting the impression they won't put up with hyper dogs. They don't like harnesses but welcome gentle leaders (even for those of us planning on taking the CGC - which they don't ALLOW gentle leaders, that I am aware of). They offer to sell chain slip leads, and pinch collars, along with nylon buckle collars.
> 
> Does anyone else's club make everyone go to orientation? I'm beginning to question the club I picked. It's not all competition based, most of it is general people.


They seem like they have a lot of rules.... My lifestyle doesn't really allow for such tight restrictions. Luckily for me my club kind of lets us come and go as we please, train with whatever style suits us, etc. Just as long as I pay my yearly registration fee. 

I'm confused about the pinch collars..I thought you mentioned the training center was purely positive? And I definitely don't understand the no-harness rule. I definitely wouldn't be able to join that club. I'm very lucky that all the training centers and clubs I've joined are very supportive of Bernie's reactivity. I'm guessing a dog like him wouldn't be welcome at the club you're describing. I do hope you find a place that is the right fit for you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

coaraujo said:


> They seem like they have a lot of rules.... My lifestyle doesn't really allow for such tight restrictions. Luckily for me my club kind of lets us come and go as we please, train with whatever style suits us, etc. Just as long as I pay my yearly registration fee.
> 
> I'm confused about the pinch collars..I thought you mentioned the training center was purely positive? And I definitely don't understand the no-harness rule. I definitely wouldn't be able to join that club. I'm very lucky that all the training centers and clubs I've joined are very supportive of Bernie's reactivity. I'm guessing a dog like him wouldn't be welcome at the club you're describing. I do hope you find a place that is the right fit for you!


I'm sure I'll come on and post tomorrow night about how it all went. I'm hoping that it's not nearly as strict as it's coming across. I don't do well with lots of rules. But we'll see. Our class fee is non-refundable, so they are stuck with me until the end of February.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

my dogs have tonight off. It has been one heck of a day - a DISH installer drilled through a furnace heating pipe, near our main electrical box causing damage which luckily our plumber was able to drop everything and come racing up the house for. My brother kept me informed at work of the goings on - the the DISH supervisor had to come up, I had to scan & send invoices to DISH, then talk to U-Verse since it is some kind of package deal and they need to discontinue my DSL since they have a silly rule that although a house may have 3 separate lines, you cannot have DSL going to 1 and U-Verse to another. But U-Verse cannot be hard wired and is not as secure as DSL ' blah blah blah. 

Pictures are taken of the damage, invoice #1 sent out, an explanation of why one of the house's support beams looks weird (the anti flame stuff the plumber needed to use to hopefully prevent a fire for which he had fire extinguishers on hand in case the anti-flame stuff didn't work what with the beams, main electrical box and close quarters making firing up the blow torch a tad dangerous), now we waiting for the support beams to dry out and further assessments will be needed for walls repairs, floor repairs and window frame repairs. 

As the tech person said, at least it was warm today so being without heat for a few hours was not as bad as it could have been.

Now I just want to get under my covers and give thanks the damage was not worse, my home was not burned down, my dogs are okay and my brother handled almost all of the stuff.

Me?? Rabbit ears or re-activating that monster antennae in my attic are looking very attractive right about now....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It was fun getting back to class tonight.  

Before class I did go-outs with both dogs. Jacks was so HAPPY to be back to class that he got into a barking frenzy when running out to the mark. ! Barking!

I didn't have a "helper" today so decided to do heeling first with Bertie - and it wasn't entirely what I liked. Too much heeling with him and I start losing him and getting slop. So more than a few times I pulled out of the group to regather his focus. 

Some good heeling - but a lot of pulling him out. 

Figure 8's with Jacks - with the most spectacular fun I've had with him in a LONG time.  He was very energetic and mouthy and over the top SILLY. If you ever seen how some people warm their dogs up by having them do figure 8's around their legs - Jacks was doing that on his own. 

Same amount of energy on the retrieves - 
Clean ENERGETIC jumps (broad and high)
And relatively good drop - he was slightly distracted by somebody flapping their jacket next to me and didn't see my hand signal right away - but did drop immediately when he did. 

Bertie got bored/tired during the heeling (me realizing I need to just do heeling with Jacks and separate shorter-bits of heeling with Bertie) - his recalls were solid, and so were his retrieves. 

There was one tiny mess with the stays.... Bertie had done 3 minute downs and I was anxious to get back and release him for good stays. Released him and Jack went POP. And then Bertie refused to go down again. Sits for both dogs were rock solid. 

And the bad thing of the night is Bertie had submissive peeing on the SFE. The best I can figure is it's when he's all amped up and excited. Reminds me I have to take him outside for potty before any SFE practice. Did work with him so he visited with the guy without peeing (I'd run him outside for potty before trying a THIRD time).


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Not a bad day today. This morning articles that were done well with Nugget going to them briskly and correctly getting both. Signal exercise with a little heeling including a halt and slow done well. Some turns in place which could have been better and two short go outs. This evening at my club go outs very nice with the gloves done on a flexi his leaving me not good at all so we took him off the flexi and he reverted back to grabbing all three gloves. When the instructor stood and wouldn't allow him to get the other gloves he did come to me with the directed to glove. A little later the other instructor came and wanted me to do gloves again and this time we had all 3 out but #1-3 were only 6 ft in back of me and two was all the way to wall. We left his leash on but no flexi and he showed me away to getNugget to leave with the lead on and we were successful on each glove twice with out any attempt to over achieve. Nugget was stressed but he tried doing it right and even gave a couple pretty good fronts. Still a work in progress. The DOR was again fabulous he sure does it well. The jumps including the sometimes troublesome broad jump done well on first order. Heeling and fig8 quite nice with rock solid S+D . MSFE Nice but the call to heel resulted in a crooked sit buthe did lock up for the exam and didn't move while he was being examined. Overall good training session and we are going to SCKC tomorrow morning .


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Brave said:


> I'm sure I'll come on and post tomorrow night about how it all went. I'm hoping that it's not nearly as strict as it's coming across. I don't do well with lots of rules. But we'll see. Our class fee is non-refundable, so they are stuck with me until the end of February.


I do hope that it ends up being a good fit! You definitely don't know until you try - and either way I'm sure you and bear will gain something from the club. .



And on to training...
We got a roasted chicken from costco and cut off the fatty/chewy parts to use for training. We had some pretty enthusiastic pups ! The boys have fetch down pat now. They'll fetch any object and return to heel - and they both do it enthusiastically. Right now I'm working on making sure they don't break their wait while the bumper/object is thrown - and wait for me to release them with the "Fetch" command. Bernie broke once, but an "eh eh" was all I needed to get him to whip around back to heel and look up to me waiting for release. Their grips have both improved. I can hit the bumper hard and they both hold on to it. They still need some more proofing on holding the bumper firmly while getting into heel position. Their brains seem to still have a little trouble holding firm and heeling . The next thing I want to work on is a prompt return to heel. My boyfriend was holding the chicken while training today. When it was Olivers turn to retrieve he ran and grabbed the bumper and then ran right by me to my boyfriend and dropped the bumper. I made him pick it up and return to heel - no treat. Rinse and repeat and he needed a verbal "Oliver" as a reminder not to go to my boyfriend and the tempting chicken - but then heeled perfectly without dropping the bumper. He was rewarded for that one. I know it wasn't perfect, but it was quite the test for him. I'm just so happy to see him so enthusiastic about retrieving. I couldn't get him to pick up anything to save my life a month ago. Progress is so rewarding. OH! and we did some retrieve training with multiple bumpers. Boys performed perfectly . It might be time to take the pheasant out of the freezer...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I called out of work today to take care of a few items from yesterday and...

drum roll please !! Ms Towhee started using her nose working with canning rings for scent articles    And picking them up and retrieving them back to me - oh a good day for sure. Knowing her dogality I used 6 canning rings from the start so she would need to figure things out and she did it and I do not think it was a fluke. We will continue working on building drive for her metal articles separately. 

I then gave a few quick sessions to each dog on marking; the whole chain from attention on me until my marking hand goes down and then once they mark correctly sending them to their reward - good sessions so far today.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*humored* I printed out a map for the upcoming dog show. I figured it would help knowing where my ring's going to be and where I have to go for crating/grooming, etc. I had a chuckle when I saw where they put the obedience ring. 

It's in the agility and demo area (think loudspeakers) - but thankfully not across again like last year. Still close enough that it's going to be very loud. right near the entrance - and by a few food vendors + a duck herding demo (which also has somebody on loudspeaker). 

I know a few people who backed out last year because their dogs couldn't think with the ducks.... and that wasn't right across the aisle from the obedience ring! LOL. 

Bigger quibble for me is since it's near an entrance - it generally is very tight as far as getting around there + there's a draft. 

^ I hope someday to enter Bertie in obedience at this show - hopefully enough conformation shows will get him used to LOTS and LOTS of noise and crowds before then! !


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Brave said:


> The woman at orientation said the dogs need to be tired. They suggest running the dogs in the backyard or taking a walk down the subdivision before class. Unless my definition of exercise is different that theirs; I was getting the impression they won't put up with hyper dogs. They don't like harnesses but welcome gentle leaders (even for those of us planning on taking the CGC - which they don't ALLOW gentle leaders, that I am aware of). They offer to sell chain slip leads, and pinch collars, along with nylon buckle collars.
> 
> Does anyone else's club make everyone go to orientation? I'm beginning to question the club I picked. It's not all competition based, most of it is general people.



Many clubs require everyone to attend an orientation class before classes begin, usually without dogs. So this does not seem unusual to me. The chain slip collar seems out of place in a "purely only" school but the pinch collar is just crazy for that mentality. And I use a pinch collar and do not think they are harsh but a "positive only" trainer rarely accepts them. Maybe they just put out a VERY extreme front and then once you are there things are not as rigid. Better that than the reverse in my opinion. Let us know how it goes, it may be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Megora said:


> . . . I had a chuckle when I saw where they put the obedience ring. . . It's in the agility and demo area (think loudspeakers) - but thankfully not across again like last year. Still close enough that it's going to be very loud. right near the entrance - and by a few food vendors + a duck herding demo (which also has somebody on loudspeaker).


How do you proof for that, particularly the duck herding demo?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I called out of work today to take care of a few items from yesterday and...
> 
> drum roll please !! Ms Towhee started using her nose working with canning rings for scent articles    And picking them up and retrieving them back to me - oh a good day for sure. Knowing her dogality I used 6 canning rings from the start so she would need to figure things out and she did it and I do not think it was a fluke. We will continue working on building drive for her metal articles separately.
> 
> I then gave a few quick sessions to each dog on marking; the whole chain from attention on me until my marking hand goes down and then once they mark correctly sending them to their reward - good sessions so far today.


Go Towhee!!! Great job!!!!! 



Megora said:


> *humored* I printed out a map for the upcoming dog show. I figured it would help knowing where my ring's going to be and where I have to go for crating/grooming, etc. I had a chuckle when I saw where they put the obedience ring.
> 
> It's in the agility and demo area (think loudspeakers) - but thankfully not across again like last year. Still close enough that it's going to be very loud. right near the entrance - and by a few food vendors + a duck herding demo (which also has somebody on loudspeaker).
> 
> ...


I hope you have a ton of fun! And maybe get some pictures if you manage it. I'm so proud of everything you've accomplished!!! Is it just the conformation part you will partaking in?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to SCKC this morning and everything went pretty well even improvement on gloves doing them with just a 3 ft. Lead instead of the flexi but he did once over achieve which I made a correction and he because I gave him a nasty look so he knew I was not happy with him he piddled on the mat. He is so soft but after that he got each glove correctly a couple times each and came into me like I want him too and I praised and treated him generously. Go- outs all four were pretty good but one would have been a pt. off. The jumps both bar and high were taken as directed on command and two had very nice fronts. Everything in open exercises Nugget did well excluding there wasn't a drop on recall because I don't like doing it too often because I don't want him to anticipate but he did three straight recalls all but one had good fronts and the finishes were straight. MSFE he locked up very nicely no moving during exam and finally S+D very nice. A pretty good session improvements coming along.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> Many clubs require everyone to attend an orientation class before classes begin, usually without dogs. So this does not seem unusual to me. The chain slip collar seems out of place in a "purely only" school but the pinch collar is just crazy for that mentality. And I use a pinch collar and do not think they are harsh but a "positive only" trainer rarely accepts them. Maybe they just put out a VERY extreme front and then once you are there things are not as rigid. Better that than the reverse in my opinion. Let us know how it goes, it may be a pleasant surprise.


Yea. It seemed weird to me too. The woman was generally very personable. I wonder if they present themselves as rigid to deter those owners who don't take it seriously?  Or if they mostly get owners who think dogs are just things to smack around. I cannot fathom an animal abuser would actually take the time to take a class, but idk. 

As for us, I gave my husband instructions to exercise Bear (fetch in the backyard, mostly) before he comes to pick me up from work. I also made a variety of high value treats (hot dogs, chicken breast, carrot pieces) to mix with a cup of his kibble and some random treats from the bulk bin. Depending on how much time we have and how hyper he is to be out and about (and around dogs, :doh I plan on walking him before class (or running him through the parking lot at work before we head out) and putting him through some paces to try to snap his brain into "this is work time." Between the exercise and the smelly treats, I'm hoping for some focus.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay so I think Santa brought Mighty a brain for Christmas or he has finally decided he loves the game enough to want it more..Or maybe the lint has landed..lol. We worked for the 1st time in over a month. Both Titan and Mighty were high...Titan was forging a bit last night to push me..lol Love it from the old man! Mighty was doing very well. He is now pivoting to gloves 1 & 3 without any "helping" on my part. He is waiting to be sent for the glove and holding it nicely and trying to find front. His go outs are all together now and I use that as a reliever for him to get to run .. he loves it.. we now have bits of all classes and I really need to start proofing Novice. So we threw in a couple things last night that I thought he would have issues with and nothing.. he was a champ.. should be fun and man does he have a natural bounce..lol. fun stuff... Titan capped off the night playing with his puppy Rosie and is sooo good with the babies.. they were just having a blast and he is sooo gentle..fun times!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You probably cannot proof directly for that  But by proofing each portion of your training, being creative and building distractions slowly, your dog begins to understand what his job is and many, many dogs start to think anything crazy in their environment was created just for them by the person on the other end of the leash  




TheZ's said:


> How do you proof for that, particularly the duck herding demo?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> How do you proof for that, particularly the duck herding demo?


In that environment - I've no idea. It's a very tough show to do because of all the factors you are dealing with. 

Training around ducks - I've done that as one of my "away from home" training spots is a down town pavilion off a mill pond (lots of ducks and geese). <- That's all outside as opposed to a confined area indoors (more smells and sounds). 



Brave said:


> I hope you have a ton of fun! And maybe get some pictures if you manage it. I'm so proud of everything you've accomplished!!! Is it just the conformation part you will partaking in?


Thanks Jennifer.  I'm hoping to get some pictures - and yep, just conformation. I'm hoping for a very good/positive experience for the little guy. It's my first show and the judge is kinda known for favoring professional handlers or people who are very experienced, so I do not expect anything really. It's just for fun.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> Thanks Jennifer.  I'm hoping to get some pictures - and yep, just conformation. I'm hoping for a very good/positive experience for the little guy. It's my first show and the judge is kinda known for favoring professional handlers or people who are very experienced, so I do not expect anything really. It's just for fun.


We're rooting for you, Kate!!  

The only downside to the internet, is having friends so far away you cannot physically go root for them. Bummer. But Bertie will have a blast!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Brave said:


> (or running him through the parking lot at work before we head out)



Just be very careful about too much running on pavement/parking lots. The rough surface can really tear up the pads on their feet in no time flat.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

AmbikaGR said:


> Just be very careful about too much running on pavement/parking lots. The rough surface can really tear up the pads on their feet in no time flat.


Thanks! I hadn't thought of that!! There is a small park about a block from the training grounds, so I can always head over there to run around for a bit.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I promise this will be my last video of Riot and his articles 

He was doing so well with them tied down that I decided to take them off the board and tie them together. We are still just using metal and a small pile, but I don't think it will take long to transition to a full mixed pile. A few little things: I want him to drop his head when I drop my left hand. I am also trying to wait longer to tell him he is correct so that he gains confidence. You can see both of these things in my second send.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

@Mariep Don't rush with articles or it will come back to bite you. I'm in the process now of getting my dog ready for utility and have put a UD on three other dogs and this exercise is likely to break a couple of times before your dog is solid. Articles have broke on my boy a few times and he has been doing them almost daily for over a year but after they break it does take less time to get it right again ! 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

The last couple of mornings Lexx and I have been training with a friend, who is a local dog trainer and fellow Golden owner. He has been training for years and has many titles on his dogs. He is currently working his youngest. 

We have been working on the Novice exercises. We start our sessions with heeling. I really have to work at getting Lexx revved up as he performs much better. Once he's "up", his heeling is fantastic and he looks so good doing it!! Everything else is coming along nicely. I think most of the training sessions are for me rather than Lexx. Gary has trialled a lot so is trying to get me ready for the ring as well. I'm sure I'll prove to be a bigger challenge than the dogs.

We worked on articles just awhile ago and he did really well. He certainly understands the concept but he can be a bit lazy!!

Tonight we head to our first agility class since before Christmas. I'm going to give it a month or so but if I don't see things progressing or we're not having fun anymore, I am going to pull him out of this particular class and look for a new one.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Marie - why are the articles tied together? I have never seen this before and figure there must be a very good reason that I am unaware of 

And hey, videos are fun  keep posting! (please)



MarieP said:


> I promise this will be my last video of Riot and his articles
> 
> He was doing so well with them tied down that I decided to take them off the board and tie them together. We are still just using metal and a small pile, but I don't think it will take long to transition to a full mixed pile. A few little things: I want him to drop his head when I drop my left hand. I am also trying to wait longer to tell him he is correct so that he gains confidence. You can see both of these things in my second send.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Class went well. We had some problems getting out of the gate.  I got there an hour early, and spent that time guzzling coffee so I didn't fall asleep and then taking Bear out for a romp. We did a nice 30 minute walk around the grounds, which didn't even DENT his energy reserves. When it was time to go check-in and get a seat, Bear was pulling so hard he wretched my back and darn near choked himself with his flat collar. I finally got his gentle leader on (brought it as back-up thank goodness!!) and BAM! brand new dog. Everything from that point on was fantastic. 

We covered basics of settle, sit, down, watch me, and some loose leash walking. The instructor singled us out as an example of a great "settle." When we got one-on-one for loose leash walking, the instructor was taken aback by how much focus Bear was giving me. He was following me around and constantly looking at my face. I explained he pulls like a bull, but I couldn't actually show her because he was being too good at the moment. She told me to leave the treats at home when I work on the leash manners so we could actually get him to pull and correct it. That will be by far the hardest part of training for us, I believe. 

Overall, the instructors were very nice. I didn't really get a chance to socialize with any of my classmates, but one dog tried to get into my backpack and steal Bear's treats. Thank goodness they were in a Pyrex container. There are copious amount of distractions, since the grounds are just an open field where they simultaneously teach 6 classes (puppy, beginner 1, beginner 2, beginner 3, and two competition classes). I think that will be good for us to practice for the CGC since you have to be able to pass near other dogs and people without reacting. 

Anyways, that was our night. I'm looking forward to the rest of the classes. It feels GREAT to finally get back to training.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Marie - why are the articles tied together? I have never seen this before and figure there must be a very good reason that I am unaware of
> 
> And hey, videos are fun  keep posting! (please)


I can't see the videos at work, but tying articles together (or in pairs) is a common technique used when transitioning off a tie down board. The dog feels the weight of the other articles if he picks up a tied one, and his previous experience with tie downs lets him know that's not correct.

I didn't tie Flips together, but I did for Conner and Colby.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night Faelan, Towhee and I finally made it to our agility class  It was wonderful!! Fun courses with a lot of 'European' type challenges - backside jumping in close proximity with off course potential. I was pushing rather than 'training' or being cautious and only 1 bar came down (Towhee). 

Towhee seems to have forgotten how to be quiet in the crate when I'm running Faelan though <sigh>


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Last night Faelan, Towhee and I finally made it to our agility class  It was wonderful!! Fun courses with a lot of 'European' type challenges - backside jumping in close proximity with off course potential. I was pushing rather than 'training' or being cautious and only 1 bar came down (Towhee).
> 
> Towhee seems to have forgotten how to be quiet in the crate when I'm running Faelan though <sigh>


Great job w/ Faelan! I'm sure Towhee was just happy to be out and about and might have been a bit more vocal in letting you know she wanted her turn.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone experienced a problem between obedience while "working" but it not crossing over to obedience while "off". 

On the field, it's like Bear throws a switch and he is ON ON ON ON ON! And the level of dedication, commitment, attention, and focus I get out of him is PHENOMENAL! But when we're home and practicing at parks or in the backyard, he flips that switch back to OFF and it's like pulling teeth. I'm having a particularly hard time with loose leash walking. Our instructor is very adamant to do short sessions and to treat it like a race w/ a start line and a finish line. As soon as Bear pulls, I'm to get his attention back on me and we're to move back to the start line. Rinse and Repeat until we can get to the finish line w/o pulling. Seems simple, but our execution is severely lacking. I'm having a hard time most likely because we're not ALWAYS actively working on this. When we take our walks, if he pulls I just stop until he comes back and we try again. Last night we went to the vet and if he pulled as we were being escroted to the exam room, I couldn't just STOP and waste the techs time while Bear threw a doggy tantrum. So *I* am not being as consistent as I should be, but I'm having a hard time understanding how to ALWAYs be consistent b/c I feel like we're not getting ANY WHERE with his loose leash walking. 

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very interesting morning....  

I was curious to see what kind of "dog show" dog I had... and Bertie apparently falls in the same category as my Danny. But in a good way. He absolutely would not take any treats. But he worked for me and got all happy and excited out there. Too excited! In between moving like a pretty guy out there, he was leaping for joy. Which they are not supposed to do. 

Good news is I'm excited about going back and doing the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Last night Faelan, Towhee and I finally made it to our agility class  It was wonderful!! Fun courses with a lot of 'European' type challenges - backside jumping in close proximity with off course potential. I was pushing rather than 'training' or being cautious and only 1 bar came down (Towhee).
> 
> Towhee seems to have forgotten how to be quiet in the crate when I'm running Faelan though <sigh>


Aha! So that's where the puppies get their vocal discontentment from..teeheee....:wave:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Megora said:


> Very interesting morning....
> 
> I was curious to see what kind of "dog show" dog I had... and Bertie apparently falls in the same category as my Danny. But in a good way. He absolutely would not take any treats. But he worked for me and got all happy and excited out there. Too excited! In between moving like a pretty guy out there, he was leaping for joy. Which they are not supposed to do.
> 
> Good news is I'm excited about going back and doing the same thing tomorrow.



Good Luck tomorrow !


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Typical morning training session articles- turns in place which were not very good - signal exercise - f+f - and go outs . Nothing we did this morning was up to what I know Nugget can do, I just can't get better consistency from him some mornings but the one brighter spot was his retrieving the glove . Only one was set out but he left me briskly - got it- returned to me and gave it to me without clamping down on it, so a little more headway. Training tonight and a sanctioned match on Sat . In open b.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - yep  Ms Towhee of the irrepressible energy and will to work, but somewhat lacking in the whole ZEN 'patience little grasshopper' gene....




Titan1 said:


> Aha! So that's where the puppies get their vocal discontentment from..teeheee....:wave:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was looking over the catalog just now for the show today.... and had a chuckle when I saw the title here.....

They certainly squished everything in there! (Tesla is an amazing dog) 

**** I forgot to mention. We did a little obedience training while at the show. It was difficult because the floor was super waxed and very slippery! Bertie was fine, but I kept losing my footing and sliding every other step. >.< And I've found that while Bertie's stomach may switch off when he's worn out or over-excited at shows, he still does fairly well as far as heeling and signals. His brain doesn't shut off.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What all does that mean?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She just listed every title that dog has earned, I believe.... 

So - 

UDX3 - 
OM5 -
BN
GN
GO
RE
MH

And er.... I think the rest are either agility and field titles.... or both.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like optional titling classes are a great way to rack up more titles. 

I find it funny that his name is so long that they cannot even put a space between each of the titles so they can all fit.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well we just did a little 15 minute session and we managed to get to the end if the driveway four times. By the tail end he was doing so much better. I ended it on a happy note. Go bear!! 

Though I did use treats, unlike my instructor said. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sanctioned match on Sat.corrections match Sun. These should help tell me what needs work.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The woods are dry so we have been hiking in the morning rather than training  

Last night we took off from training and we may take tonight off as well since we have hopefully nice weather this weekend where I should be able to train in the yard tomorrow and Sunday a few friends and I are getting together for a 2 hour rental - Dave's thinks I have a lot of golden LOL There will probably be at least 4 more and we can take turns helping each other and then practicing in the adjacent ring - this should really be fun


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally a little bit of luck the snow held off till I was almost home, but it's really coming down now. The sanctioned match I went to this morning gave me a chance to see what Nugget would or might do . He only made one SUBSTANTIAL mistake after he went over the broadjump which was my main reason to go to see if he would take it at a strange place he saw a spot on the wall that I'm sure looked to him like a GLOVE and he kept going straight to get it but discovering it was just a giant missing paint chip and he came back to me and finished smartly. Of all my dogs in all the trials and matches I've attended this was a first. So I can't say now my dog never did that before but even with this mistake he still won the class with a first place albeit a small group ( 6 ) with a 191 1/2 score. I don't care much about the score but he was really up and several people commented to me how happy he looked working which he was. The big thing was going over the broadjump and the other lost pts were of course the F+ F mostly fronts. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The snow held off long enough here so I was able to safely drive to the coast for the dogs frozen raw food delivery  The drivers were early, as I was, so although all 4 dogs were in the Xterra I did not work any of them - well that and it was a cold driving rain down there so it was easy to talk myself out of hanging around and working them LOL

Now it is really snowing so I just finished a few shortish sessions in the training room - I also watched a few Susan Garrett videos online and tried her method of the pop up stand; I don't think I like my dogs hopping into a stand though - well Faelan does it naturally but just a little hop not an airboorne twirling doggie.

So 1st session for today included the marking chain, scent articles, positional changes,(positional changes for all dogs was on the grooming table with meatballs on the end LOL) and some targeting/pop up stand work. Each segment had the timer on for 2 minutes but all segments for each dog were within a single session. 

*Towhee:* We started with metal canning rings for articles. She was at about 60% right; we went into it cold so overall I was pleased since she seemed to recollect the part of using her nose at for the ending ones. 

Next we worked on the mark chain (attention to me until my hand drops from heel position to mark position, then switch focus to mark item - cheddar Goldfish - wait for release, go eat the treat and come to front for another treat).

Next we worked on the pop stand; starting with hand targeting, then popping to target coming into a stand, and then the stand itself. Meatballs were used for this exercise.

Then we worked on positional changes with no forward motion and hand & verbal signals on the grooming table - meatballs were used here as well. 

Towhee did fairly well overall and was really, really happy!

*Brady:* We started with 6 metal articles with my sending him and walking around the room as he worked the pile so he is beginning mild distraction work - he was 100% correct; happy happy joy joy !

We then worked the pop up stand, the marking chain and ended with positional changes. He did well although the fold back drop on the table had him feeling less than secure. 

*Faelan:* We worked scent articles with the full set (100% good boy), the pop up stand which I will discontinue with him since he does slightly pop already, positional changes, the marking chain and pivots. He is one happy dog  

*Casey:* We worked some heeling, some drops and a few recalls so he could earn some meatballs - I started him on a new vitamin (to me) and even my brother mentioned how much happier & perkier he seems. I won't mention the name since it is a supplement that has been blasted pretty heavily on this forum but ... my dog, my choice right? Its all about keeping him as happy and mobile as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Amazing rental  I set one ring up for Utility and the other ring for Open. We had both rings going all the time and helped each other out for scent articles, stands for exams (Novice & Utility), gloves, group exercises and figure 8's 

We individually swapped ring time for heeling, signal, recalls, Go Outs, directed jumping, broad jump, high jumps, retrieves and marking.

Brady did his metal articles perfectly (just me handling still) while Towhee got all confused when someone walked close to her with their dog; too much too soon so we'll work on it.

Faelan, oddly, failed the leather article - he got distracted when his breeder was playing with her puppy so I know he is not yet solid under stress .. 

Hopefully we can all get together again sometime and try some more 

Casey went for his weekly hike with my brother, BIL and his 2 dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Correction match today was a success . That's two good runs at two different locations Nugget hasn't ever been too , so I'm thinking and hoping that the broadjump problem is fixed. He never hesitated at either venue and today made the turn and fronted me like he should . The front wasn't straight but after this the first exercise his performance got better and so did the F+F. The only real near disaster was me as I almost fell on my face when my foot stuck on the matting . Clumsy me!


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I put this video elsewhere (demonstrating how I taught dumbbells to Berts - skipping the dumbbell to chair step), but *smiles* baby articles with Bertie. I was holding off introducing these with him because I wanted to do the classes and teach them through the structure of the classes. And I don't know where my article mat went... bah. >.<

Just putting 3 out there for now - he's actually doing very well, checking the scents.

http://youtu.be/ELTK-SGhu08


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Megora said:


> I put this video elsewhere (demonstrating how I taught dumbbells to Berts - skipping the dumbbell to chair step), but *smiles* baby articles with Bertie. I was holding off introducing these with him because I wanted to do the classes and teach them through the structure of the classes. And I don't know where my article mat went... bah. >.<
> 
> Just putting 3 out there for now - he's actually doing very well, checking the scents.
> 
> takes - YouTube


I love how happy your boys are in the video .


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Well unfortunately Oliver is injured . Not sure exactly what happen or how, but he's strained something in his knee. We took him to the vet Sat morning because he was doing toe touches and occasionally not putting weight on his right rear leg (holding it up in the air). After the vet examined him she was able to isolate his pain to his knee, but she really couldn't get a good read on him because he was exceptionally tense. Usually he loves being at the vet, but he hid from her this time around and was really tense while she tried to move his limbs around. She said that she was pretty confident that nothing was torn and that he either strained a ligament or possibly frayed one. For now he's on crate rest and tramadol (sp?) for the pain. Its clearly still bothering him, but he still tries to play and be active on it. Definitely isn't easy to keep him still... We'll see if it improves at all in 10-12 days. If not its back to the vet for some more testing. Hopefully it's just a strain. So for now training for him is going to be neatening up his hold. Just picking up the bumper off the ground or from my hand. No walking/running to it. Bernie will continue training as usual. Right now we're working on his mouthing of the bumper. He needs a more firm hold. I definitely increased distance too quickly with him so we're doing shorter retrieves. As soon as I shortened the distance the mouthing stopped. A few firm taps on either side of the bumper for some clarifying (hold firm!). He's doing very well. After watching Kate's video I think I'm going to go out and buy a set of articles so I can add that to our training. I want to do obedience and field with the boys so I think an article set would be a good purchase right about now!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, I know Caira isn't a golden but she doesn't have a cool forum with great people so I hope you will welcome her here 

I have been searching for a venue that she will excel at for a while now. I got her with obedience in mind and while she can definitely do that, she has some maturing (and I have some training) to do. I have specifically been searching for something that will curb her excessive energy and that she really enjoys - and thus far, she doesn't get excited by obedience/rally, while Remy LOVES it.

My resolution this year was to kick my butt into gear and find something for my little girl to do. I found out about a disc dog club nearby and decided to check it out. The past two weeks have been hard as I've been very excited to get her out there, and the meeting was finally today!

She did AWESOME. I am so so pleased. There were a few newbies and I don't mean to brag, but Caira beat out the newbies AND all of the seasoned vets. I think we've found our venue. I need to improve my throwing and we need to work on a freestyle routine, but everyone was begging me for her breeder info and just dying to hear how I taught her to be so good with a frisbee (she makes me look good, I swear!). 

They are setting up a competition for April and said that it is likely that I will place if not take home the gold based on her skills today. I'm ecstatic  and beaming with pride.

I've also been wondering how she would do with agility and when I mentioned that, one of the ladies who owns the facility told me that I could try her out on the agility equipment. One of the other women in the group who is a seasoned agility person helped me walk her through the course and she took to it like a fish in water. She even did the teter on the first try, no hesitation, and then looked at me like "CAN WE GO PLAY FRISBEE MOM? PLEASEEEEE?"

So I think I will look more into agility for her and of course work on her frisbee skills. I am so excited to get more involved with her. I started hitting training hard with Remy as a young puppy because his maturity and attention was so much greater than Caira's. In November/December I was really feeling disconnected with Caira which is why I vowed to get more involved. I think this will be the perfect chance for me to take her to the next level.

So, sorry to brag so much, but I had to share something great after she flopped at the rally meetup a few weeks ago. I'll continue to train her for rally, but it will not be my main focus with her like it is for Remy.

And, just in case any of you are considering a mal - we did the frisbee meetup this morning (lots of running, jumping and training), came straight home, and she has been running laps in the yard since (two hours. yep). Relentless.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hope it's just a muscle pull.... <- If you are doing field with him, I've heard that can be fairly common. Then again, watching these young dogs, I'm surprised they don't get more muscle pulls! Just bouncing around like they do.... 

Good luck with the articles - <- It's fun to teach.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Coaraujo_, sorry to hear of Oliver's problem. I was thinking of him recently and wondering if his Lymes trouble resolved uneventfully. If you're using the same vet for this I'm sure she's aware of his recent tbd problem but would want to rule out any connection. (It was Oliver not Bernie right?)


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> _Coaraujo_, sorry to hear of Oliver's problem. I was thinking of him recently and wondering if his Lymes trouble resolved uneventfully. If you're using the same vet for this I'm sure she's aware of his recent tbd problem but would want to rule out any connection. (It was Oliver not Bernie right?)


Thanks for checking in! You remembered right, it was Oliver who tested positive for Lymes (and anaplasmosis) He wasn't showing any signs of Lyme when he tested positive (he was this summer with lameness - but that had completely disappeared) so its hard to really tell if his treatment has been successful. He has his last dose of doxy tonight. So I guess I won't know until we retest the C6 in a few months. We did discuss the Lymes and the fact that he was limping again, but this time it was very different and our vet agreed that it looked more like an injury (and after manipulating it she confirmed) than a lameness/pain from lyme. The poor guy seems to have the worst luck, we're in and out of the vet so much - I wish there was a rewards card or something!

ETA: We took the boys to Pet Valu to use their washing stations and my BF washed Oliver. He said Oliver slipped a few times in the tub and we noticed he was holding his foot up afterwards (and hadn't noticed anything prior) so we're thinking he may have pulled it when he slipped. But the boys wrestle so much (and pretty intensely at that) that it could just be from that too. As long as he heals and feels better, he's not a fan of lazy days!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

So every night with dinner the boys have to do some sort of retrieve work before they can get their meal. Oliver LOVES food, so I'm trying to transfer the value of food to retrieving because he wasn't too crazy about retrieving beforehand. Ive been making the retrieve more formal: heel, fetch, return to heel, deliver to hand. But Oliver seems to completely lose his brain when his dinner is involved. I had him heel, placed the bumper, and told him to fetch. He did every command in the book except for retrieve the dumbbell. He was trying so hard to get his bowl of food, but it was like his brain fell out. Finally, after standing a foot from the dumbbell and pointing directly at it he fetched it (it took me about 10 seconds to get him to even look at the dumbbell and realize it was there). After that (he didn't get food for that) we reset and did a formal retrieve (about 5-6 ft). He did it perfectly - brain turned on I guess? Does anyone else's dog just completely lose their brain when their favorite thing (food/toy/squirrel) is around?

It was pretty darn cute. He downed, spun three times, heeled, play bowed, sat, downed and high fived me. Then he finally figured it out....silly boy.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ashley that is great! I hope to start Pearl in agility this spring. Agility is sooo fun!

Well little Pearl did poorly in our last class tonight. We can now take the test a B.A. via C.L.A.S.S. but she completely failed the leave it practice tonight. and the 1 minute stay. What? Then she wouldn't stay settled on her mat for a minute either. Good grief!". What next! We sat in a new spot, I wanted to mix it up a bit. Well she was just interested in all of the equipment storage behind us. So that probably made the difference and distracted her and threw her out of sorts. I'm sure she's got some teenager going on lately as she just isn't that focused for me.

I guess I need to work harder for a couple of days and try the test later in the week. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Heading out this morning to practice my frisbee throws with Caira. Just ordered a neoprene vest online so we can work on vaulting!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@coaraujo - That's why I keep treats in pocket (out of sight) while doing retrieves.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> Heading out this morning to practice my frisbee throws with Caira. Just ordered a neoprene vest online so we can work on vaulting!


I think we need more pictures of her. She looks adorable in your siggy. Actually, video?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good training day...

*Jacks - *

Figure 8 - I count it as a VERY GOOD THING that the main crits were on me instead of him. I was shifting my left shoulder back too much and looking back at him too much.

Dumbells - was mostly for his benefit. He loves his retrieves, always does them with ultimate enthusiasm. 

Drops - Very solid.

Broad jump - Ehhh.... well, I worked through his problem. 

Stays - he broke his sit and his down, but mainly because he heard me release Bertie and popped up on that. I couldn't scold him too much for that.... 

Go-Outs - Very solid

*Bertie* 

Heeling - had its GOOD parts and parts where I peeled off the floor and re-gathered his focus. 

Fronts - SOLID.

Drops - Solid - except for some anticipating on the call (he popped up off his wait). 

Dumbbells - SOLID. This was the first real time that the instructor "tested" him. When he was running up to retriever, she stepped to the side as a distraction. He did kinda get distracted, but thankfully got it out of his system and was solid the next toss. 

Broad Jump - He did very cute. Just 2 boards.

High Jump - Just 12" - Treat toss over the jump. Nice return to front. 

Stays - Rock solid. 


^^^^ Overall, good week.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs and I took the day off from training what with one thing and another. Casey is resting comfortably and I don't want to disturb that so,

Planning ahead  

SBGRC is having their CCA test on Sep 4 and I will be working the event and entering my Brady. Brady is a Ty x Towhee son, and Kathi is Ty's owner, a professional groomer and a conformation handler. Who better to contact about grooming the boy up, right? So far Kathi is thinking 2 full groomings for the boy, one in July and 1 right before the CCA, but she will look him over this weekend as well to see if he will need more grooming - umm, I kind of like the wild mane look Brady sports but perhaps some grooming to properly shape his neck & mane might be called for ::: Actually I do feet, ears and tails but necks & manes I am not comfortable doing - it would be way too easy to overdo so more always seems more comfortable to me.

I also received my CDSP registration numbers for Faelan, Towhee and Brady and have entered Faelan and Brady in their first obedience trial .. Towhee will most likely be in season so no entering her.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

As requested, here are a few photos of my girl. I'll take a video tomorrow  

Her on the cat bed tonight, she LOVES anything soft. She will take a pillow from the couch, lay it down on the floor, and then curl up on it. Her bed is in the wash, so of course the cat bed was the next best thing 









I love her eyes. They just absolutely show her happiness, intellect, and sweetness.









These are from frisbee practice yesterday - she had a blast!






































And a few random shots...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh - and have to add these in....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club tonight Nugget did 4 very nice go outs without bait , it's coming along . ROF-ROHJ - Heeling pretty decent but a laggy fig8 . He again over achieved first attempt on glove exercise and I just walked away so it wasn't any FUN -- tough. Articles and signal exercise done well along with MSFE. Tomorrow SCKC training and will work more open exercises in preparing for weekend trials. S+D good no problems


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Trying to heed the advice to not rush things too much with Gracie. We're working on "touch" and following the hand. She seemed to pick it up very quickly. We're also doing a left finish or get into heel position using the kitchen counter. She seems to naturally do the little leap around thing. It's such a change from Zoe who was always 4 on the floor. Should I be letting her do the little leap around or is it better to try to have her be slower and more controlled?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the leaping.... *coughs* As long as it's not happening during heeling and gaiting (ahem, Bertie...).

I neglected to say that Bertie has a solid novice stand - but everyone's on the same page as far as doing a more "leaning over the dog" type of stand while I chain-feed. The looming seems to be what sets him piddling when it comes to conformation. Poor silly little guy. He piddled the first time (I wasn't right up there chain feeding him), but we did get a couple nice exams in there. Was happy enough not to mention in my earlier post.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The little leaps are fun  And when you are in the ring they not only look really nice, they help your dog relieve any built up stress. 

Just try to limit it to little leaps, many of us have had black eyes and/or bloody noses from the not so little leaps :doh:



TheZ's said:


> Trying to heed the advice to not rush things too much with Gracie. We're working on "touch" and following the hand. She seemed to pick it up very quickly. We're also doing a left finish or get into heel position using the kitchen counter. She seems to naturally do the little leap around thing. It's such a change from Zoe who was always 4 on the floor. Should I be letting her do the little leap around or is it better to try to have her be slower and more controlled?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ashley those are great! How did you get her to bank off that wall? Awesome fun! She is adorable, is she a GSD?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been really good about sticking with my New Year's resolutions to TRAIN not test. I've been doing most heeling on leash. My unscented articles are tied together, even for Alder who virtually never makes a mistakes. I'm focusing on parts of exercises, trying to perfect the parts, with lots of play and treats. Etc.

The weather was so nice for the 3-day weekend, with no precip in sight for at least a week, that I lugged my equipment out of the garage and set up a full ring's worth of ring gates and jumps. I raked up most of the semi-frozen leaves and sticks from the ring area. It sure was nice to get out of the small garage loft for a awhile. On Saturday, I worked on go-outs for the first time in weeks. 

On Sunday, I decided it was time for a TEST to see whether my training is resulting in any progress. I did a Utility run-through with Alder and an Open run-through with Maple. I tried to make it as realistic as I could. I went through my pre-ring routine of playing, put all the treats aside, talked to an imaginary judge and steward, set the jumps at full height, and tried to look at the imaginary judge when I was supposed to. 

ALDER: The top two things I've been working on with Alder are: On signals, a quicker response to recall, but without jumping the gun and anticipating. On articles, more enthusiasm going out on the first one. 
Result: On signals, he did something totally unexpected. On the drop, he walked several steps forward, then went down. Our run was supposed to be a test, but I couldn't overlook that. I redid the signal part with a jump board in front of him to indicate he wasn't supposed to come forward. I think he may have done it because the loft where we've been working only allows me to get about 25 feet away. Maybe he thought he was supposed to be closer. He also started to go straight to heel on the recall. He virtually never does that in practice, but often does it in a trial. I realize now it has a lot to do with whether I'm looking up at an imaginary judge and looking serious during a trial vs. looking down and smiling as he comes in during practice. On the plus side, his response to the recall signal is better.

On articles, he was fabulous. He trotted out on the first and practically loped out on the second. I was very happy. 

On go-outs, despite our lack of recent practice, he was great! He took the jumps correctly, too. His one serious flaw was that, on the second "Turn" command, he pawed at the ring gate for a few seconds before he turned and sat. 

MAPLE. Maple has 2 Open legs. We've been working almost entirely on Utility all winter, so I thought she might be a little fuzzy on Open. I was pleasantly surprised at how well she did. She would have Q'ed. However, she was forging badly on the Slow and her heeling in general was uneven. She did keep her eyes on me the whole time, but the yard is a lot less distracting than a ring. Her fronts need work, but her finishes are getting a lot straighter.

Today, the training session was very short, because my treat supply was limited. Only drops for Alder, and always behind a bar. Only heeling (especially slow) for Maple and all on leash.

Tomorrow, it's back to work with no more long holiday weekends until Memorial Day. Boo hoo.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> Ashley those are great! How did you get her to bank off that wall? Awesome fun! She is adorable, is she a GSD?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is a Belgian Malinois, which is basically a GSD on crack. She is smaller than a GSD which is nice for frisbee work - vaulting off my body hurts enough as it is !

To teach the wall vault (bounce), I used a toy to lure her in a circle, with the wall in her way. It took a while to teach. Some dogs do it pretty naturally with enough speed, but I had to use a piece of plywood propped up on the wall (like a ramp) to get her to learn to bounce off of the wall. Some people put their leg up on the wall and have them jump over their leg - most dogs will then bounce off of the wall.

I'll post a video tomorrow of some of our training. The frisbee people tell me I should be throwing that thing 100x/day. My poor, poor arms....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you considered doing Mondio with her?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

After a fun show and go this Sunday I have two questions!

Luna likes to do some scoots forward (one or two) when I leave her for the recall. She stays, but certainly is looking forward to running full speed to me. Does anyone have any advice on how to work on this?
Also, during our stand for exam, she tends to move a paw or two when the judge comes to exam. Any advice for this?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@recalls - reinforce the sit. Like if you practice 5 recalls in a training session, make 3 of them be just you going out full distance, testing her wait (have somebody give the hand signal or do the "call your dog"), and then go back and reward her when she holds the wait. 

@stands - if it happens in a show, it's only 1/2 to 3 points off (depends on the judge). Shame, but not the worst thing. If it's happening in class, that's where you need to stay closer in and reinforce the actual stay. 

I know people who put jingle bells on the dogs feet so they know the instant the dogs move (sometimes the dogs do it while your back is turned and they get used to doing that shift because they get away with it in practice - and I think a lot of the time this is where that issue comes from). <- My take on that is I rather have another set of eyes on the dog while I'm walking away. My guys get stressed when I put weird stuff on them.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I often throw food at the dog and release him to it during the exam. It can come at any time - as the judge is approaching, during the exam, after the exam, or not at all. The dog is so focused on looking to see if I'm going to throw his treat the judge just becomes something for him to ignore and the dog stays planted until released.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear and I have been goofing off this weekend. We have class tonight, and I feel a bit ashamed that we didn't practice as much as I should have. Uh Oh! 

Instead we spent a major part of Saturday frolicking at the beach. Bear did his FIRST EVER water retrievals, including a few short swimming sessions. My little boy who is SCARED of the water and was NEVER taught how to swim.... is swimming! 

I'm a little nervous about class tonight. We have everything BUT the loose leash walking down. And no more gentle leader b/c his hystiocytoma is smack dab in the middle of where his gentle leader would sit. 

How do you all find the time to training for hours every day? I'm normally really good about training when I can stay at home, but the loose leash walking doesn't really work in the house. He doesn't get excited enough to actually pull when we practice in the house. We've been doing less walks, and more off-leash activities since he finally has the stamina in his legs again. I should make a better effort to take him for walks. :doh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jen - high value treats and placement make a huge difference in class (getting loose lead walking around the block is a lot more work) while the dog is still learning control. 

If you have a strong smelling treat that Bear loves, put it right at the point where you want his nose to be. And he has to go 2-3 strides in place before he gets the treat. And you gradually build distance and start fading the treat out of your hand and into your pocket. 

While the dog is still very green as far as working in a high distraction place (like class), give him a little more help to be right so he can learn. 

- You just need 5-10 minutes of training every day.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> Jen - high value treats and placement make a huge difference in class (getting loose lead walking around the block is a lot more work) while the dog is still learning control.
> 
> If you have a strong smelling treat that Bear loves, put it right at the point where you want his nose to be. And he has to go 2-3 strides in place before he gets the treat. And you gradually build distance and start fading the treat out of your hand and into your pocket.
> 
> ...


Our instructor told me to ditch the treats with Bear b/c he is TOO food motivated. Maybe it's circle logic. Some days I don't think we'll EVER get the loose leash walking down. He is GREAT in class, but like I said earlier in this thread, I think it's because he knows he is working. 

I use hot dogs and chicken breasts as treats. They tend to be super smelly. I'm hoping to take Bear out and practice on a nice walk before we leave for class. So far we've only practiced 3/7 days.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget this morning pulled his I'm feeling lazy routine on leaving slowly and returning even slower when we did the first article which got him his usual tap on the butt , that fixed that and the next article was done with some enthusiasm . Signals at home were done well but because I fought the snowy roads to get to the training center I repeated them in the utility ring at full ring length and his heeling was smother and better than the short choppy limited area at home and he did them well. Go outs were pretty fair at least the first three the fourth he got off center so after he correctly took the directed jumps I purposely set him way off center and sent him to jump the opposite jump , which he took it ( HJ) and then set him up the same off center way to do the bar but this was too extreme and he refused so I reset him but not quite as extremely and he took it. Gloves on the flexi were done correctly but 1-3 were only about 8 ft. Behind us and 2 all the way to the wall but I still had to run with the take it order to get him to leave my side . After last night one attempt to do the DR and his over achieving AGAIN we are going to stay on the flexi for awhile till I can get a couple bags of marbles or rocks which I'm going to put in 2 gloves and sew shut and see if this might stop his over achieving . I've never had a dog that liked anything other than food as much as Nugget loves his gloves. His open work today the DOR-ROF-ROHJ-S+D and BJ all were acceptable with only a couple minor mistake ( crooked front or finish) so not a banner day but not a bad one either as I've had a lot worse.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the opportunity to run Bear at the beach before training class today. If I leave right away I can spend about 90 minutes at the beach. Do you think that's TOO much exercise before a training class? 

The last time we were at the beach, he spent 3 hours running, playing, fetching, and after a 2 hour nap, he was ready to go some more.

I'm trying to find that balance where he's calm but focused.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like to get in just enough exercise to take the edge off. A few retrieves, or a few minutes of running around is plenty. The goal isn't to totally wear them out, just to get them so they don't have the extreme urge to take off running zoomies or bounce off your head.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Brave said:


> Our instructor told me to ditch the treats with Bear b/c he is TOO food motivated. Maybe it's circle logic. Some days I don't think we'll EVER get the loose leash walking down. He is GREAT in class, but like I said earlier in this thread, I think it's because he knows he is working.
> 
> I use hot dogs and chicken breasts as treats. They tend to be super smelly. I'm hoping to take Bear out and practice on a nice walk before we leave for class. So far we've only practiced 3/7 days.


I wouldnt ditch the treats if hes super motivated for them. I feel that its much easier to deal with an overly motivated dog than an undermotivated dog. If hes going bonkers when the treats are around add in some impulse control training. Itll be great distraction proofing. My oliver goes nuts for his dinner, so much that he loses his brain sometimes . I take advantage of that and place his food bowl in (or near) the path to yhe object hes retrieving. Its great impulse/distraction training for him. 

In regards to running him before class - I think thats a great idea. Maybe some trial and error on your part to find the right balance. I usually show up to class 45 minutes eaely to throw a ball aroud for Oliver and to let him sniff and relax. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> I like to get in just enough exercise to take the edge off. A few retrieves, or a few minutes of running around is plenty. The goal isn't to totally wear them out, just to get them so they don't have the extreme urge to take off running zoomies or bounce off your head.





coaraujo said:


> I wouldnt ditch the treats if hes super motivated for them. I feel that its much easier to deal with an overly motivated dog than an undermotivated dog. If hes going bonkers when the treats are around add in some impulse control training. Itll be great distraction proofing. My oliver goes nuts for his dinner, so much that he loses his brain sometimes . I take advantage of that and place his food bowl in (or near) the path to yhe object hes retrieving. Its great impulse/distraction training for him.
> 
> In regards to running him before class - I think thats a great idea. Maybe some trial and error on your part to find the right balance. I usually show up to class 45 minutes eaely to throw a ball aroud for Oliver and to let him sniff and relax.


Thanks! Last week, I took him for a 45 minute walk and it didn't even dent his energy level. I'm a bit nervous b/c last week on the flat collar, he was pulling like a banshee until I put the gentle leader on. We cannot use the GL b/c of his boo-boo. 

Maybe I'll bring my long 30 ft lead and do some retrieves in the parking lot. That might get him settled. I swear this boy has secret batteries in his hollow legs. 

oh or alternate between retrieves and loose leash walking.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for the tips. I have working on walking the full distance or half the distance away and going in to reward. At the show and go I had someone telling me when she moved so I could go in and correct her. (Which I would make her move back to where she was sitting.) I am thinking that it may be better to catch her before she moves and go in and reward her on good behavior. Having someone call “call your dog” is a good thing too. She broke once during practice on that. 
Jingle bells is a good idea, but my dog would get stressed too. Just having someone watching is the way to go, or a mirror. 
The throwing the treat idea is a good one. I have fed her while the judge approaches so she thinks treats rather then judge to sniff. I will work more with the treats. 
Your advice to get the edge off is good. I have found I need to do that with Luna. She would love (and has) to do zoomies in the ring! AHH! 

Thanks to all your feedback!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Brave said:


> Thanks! Last week, I took him for a 45 minute walk and it didn't even dent his energy level. I'm a bit nervous b/c last week on the flat collar, he was pulling like a banshee until I put the gentle leader on. We cannot use the GL b/c of his boo-boo.
> 
> Maybe I'll bring my long 30 ft lead and do some retrieves in the parking lot. That might get him settled. I swear this boy has secret batteries in his hollow legs.
> 
> oh or alternate between retrieves and loose leash walking.


can you trick him and put the leashe on his flat collar but also have him wear the Gentle Leader just put on extra loose. That way its not actually being used and puttimg pressure on his booboo. Maybe hell still think he has to walk nice since its on?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

coaraujo said:


> can you trick him and put the leashe on his flat collar but also have him wear the Gentle Leader just put on extra loose. That way its not actually being used and puttimg pressure on his booboo. Maybe hell still think he has to walk nice since its on?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I hadn't thought of that! I wish I could slap a bandaid on the boo boo so the gentle leader doesn't rub at all. Maybe I can pick up some sheep skin and fashion a "guard."


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Brave a simple temporary alternate to the GL is to use the leash and wrap it around the belly. Take the leash down their back, then loop it around their belly and wrap it under itself. When they pull, it snugs on their belly and they quit pulling. All you need is the 6' leash and you are good to go, anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jen - if this is getting him settled down for walks. Sometimes that just takes a lot of repetitive work and patience with him on the walk. 

For training in class.... I disagree with your trainer if they are telling you to quit treat-training cold turkey. Treats always need to be faded. Best way to fade them is put your hand flat against your hip with the treat between your hand and your hip. When Bear gets up into heel position and trots along 1-3 steps, flip your hand and release him to the treat. 

Sometimes in a group class that doesn't always work - but pick the spots where Bear has walked nicely and deserves to be rewarded. 

It shouldn't matter what leash or collar is on him if you can collect him and maintain his focus through gradually longer and longer stretches of time. 

*** With Bertie, he's still not there with being able to maintain focus for 10 minutes straight with heeling practice in class. That's generally why I pick my spots and step off the path to release him, play with him to release pressure, and take him back out for the next round of heeling. 

Too much exercise before class isn't always the best if you have a long class. You want a dog to be up and energetic - that's something you can use and shape.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Well class tonight feels like an embarrassing, flaming pile of fail. I played fetch with him before class, felt his energy level was at a nice even keel. As soon as we parked he was pacing in the car rearing to go. I got us out and he immediately starts pulling. It takes me 20 minutes to get him to our class because as soon as he pulls, I start walking back to the car. I feel like i the only person who is honest when they say what they are having problems with. 

My trainer told me I need a Gentle Leader to "provide extra leadership" which a) confused me and b) she saw him wear it last week. I explained he has a hystiocytoma on his face so no GL. She didn't think we would get far in class today with just his flat collar. 

I was getting GREAT settles and focus during settles and we even had a fantastic "lured heeling", but he kept barking in class from the distractions. We had strangers come and stand in the back, which unnerved him. The trainers kept changing their clothes (just jackets) so Bear kept thinking they were strangers. 

I feel disheartened. Bear is such a rock star to me, but in this environment, he is like that kid who eats paste in the corner. No one had a single good thing to say to Bear and it bruised my pride. 

I kind of want to just cry in the corner. I don't think we are cut out for competition obedience. Or anything. I'm feeling like a sad little failure, who is throwing herself a pity party. 

Sorry for the long vent. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jen, I have days like those in both sports. I feel like I want to quit and just go home and let Molly be just a pet. But, I know I will never really quit. Will you? I hope not, so don't worry about it and go back to class next week and just take each day as it comes. I was very, very disappointed in Molly yesterday at training, so much that I don't even want to think about it, but I know I'm not going to quit over it so the only thing I can do is to work on it and move on. And, I think Bear deserves a real chance to show you what he's made of. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I won't quit. I'm going to curl up in bed with Bear and have a good long cry. Fall asleep. Wake up tomorrow ready to face the new day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jen, Obedience is about long term....They will humble you , embarass you and make you extremely proud... hang in there and brush it off... we ALL have days where you just have to take a deep breath and focus on the good things you guys did do right...... 
"I was getting GREAT settles and focus during settles and we even had a fantastic "lured heeling"
Never mind the but's....it's not a sprint more like a marathon!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Everything Titan said it is a long term adventure and the failures make the success's outweigh the failures 100 to 1


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Brave said:


> I won't quit. I'm going to curl up in bed with Bear and have a good long cry. Fall asleep. Wake up tomorrow ready to face the new day.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good for you. We all have bad days, even dogs. Given his injury and rehab, isn't it sort of expected that he would be a bit overwhelmed sometimes? He spent so much time rehabbing maybe it is like re-socializing him to these situations all over again. Just a thought. 

I just realized how BAD Pearl is at stays. The CGC doesn't seem to require a long stay, nor long settle. But the CLASS requires a 1 minute stay and a 1 minute settle. I've worked with shaping her so much she quickly does something else, trying to figure out what I want. So I have a lot to do in the next week, or two and will put off the CLASS test. The CGC where two people and dogs greet, without interacting, is going to be tough, we aren't even close to that! 

Can anyone provide me advice on this part of the CGC. Holy cow when we come upon another person and a dog she is wild!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi, my name is Sharon and I am an online dog training course addict 

Well, at least I am now auditing courses rather than participating in them all. I just signed up for Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Training Excellence 2, Obedience Skillbuilding 4 and I will be silently lurking in the Precision Heeling class although I was hoping for a working spot to bring Brady up to the next level with instruction & feedback - that class filled in about 5 minutes I've been told.

I have Rally & Utility brick-n-mortar classes this Saturday, and tonight Faelan, Towhee & I have agility if it is held (it is really cold here). Sunday I have a Southern Berkshire GRC get together (I cancelled my rental at Dave's) and hopefully there will be enough of us to get some run-thru type work in the smaller room


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> I just realized how BAD Pearl is at stays. The CGC doesn't seem to require a long stay, nor long settle. But the CLASS requires a 1 minute stay and a 1 minute settle. I've worked with shaping her so much she quickly does something else, trying to figure out what I want. So I have a lot to do in the next week, or two and will put off the CLASS test. The CGC where two people and dogs greet, without interacting, is going to be tough, we aren't even close to that!
> 
> Can anyone provide me advice on this part of the CGC. Holy cow when we come upon another person and a dog she is wild!


For some reason, I thought it was a 3 minute stay. I must be thinking of something else. We work on our stays when we play fetch. Bear has to sit/stay when I toss the toy and wait to be released. We originally started with really short increments, correcting any break from the stay, until they held it, then slowly increase the increments.

ETA - about the dogs coming close, we're working intensely on "watch me" so Bear pays attention to me and ignores everything else that is going on. Right now we can sit about 3 feet away from a dog w/o Bear going crazy, but the minute he gets up, he wants to socialize. Could you get a doggy friend to come help you practice?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Brave said:


> For some reason, I thought it was a 3 minute stay. I must be thinking of something else. We work on our stays when we play fetch. Bear has to sit/stay when I toss the toy and wait to be released. We originally started with really short increments, correcting any break from the stay, until they held it, then slowly increase the increments.
> 
> ETA - about the dogs coming close, we're working intensely on "watch me" so Bear pays attention to me and ignores everything else that is going on. Right now we can sit about 3 feet away from a dog w/o Bear going crazy, but the minute he gets up, he wants to socialize. Could you get a doggy friend to come help you practice?


I need to check into this closer. I read the summary of the test online and it didn't say anything about it. I think I will ask the evaluator for details. If it is 3 minutes I'll just give up now!

"Watch me", that is a good idea. Although we do have to approach each other and I think people shake hands???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Work on solidifying your stays (introducing distractions, extending the time and your distance - 1 factor at a time) so that they are solid . Then you can put her in a sit stay when you meet & greet as part of the test 

Shaping is usually reserved for the early teaching stages, you will now be moving to the learning, proofing & generalization stages. Dogs do not generalize well, so each new location you go to - stay close and rebuild duration as she is successful. Then introduce distractions (ie; dogs walking) for short periods of time while you are close, extend time or distance with the distractions etc.

It takes a lot of time and effort to truly build reliable stays. Just when you think your dog knows what STAY means - bamm! a loud car goes by or kid running while dangling food etc. 

Be patient, build slowly and 'enjoy the process' 

And you do need to approach a person with their dog - but you can tell your dog to sit and stay as you come to a halt. Also, my dogs (maybe they are weird??) need to learn that my hand reaching across my body to shake another person's hand is not an invitation to break their stay to investigate that hand.



lhowemt said:


> Good for you. We all have bad days, even dogs. Given his injury and rehab, isn't it sort of expected that he would be a bit overwhelmed sometimes? He spent so much time rehabbing maybe it is like re-socializing him to these situations all over again. Just a thought.
> 
> I just realized how BAD Pearl is at stays. The CGC doesn't seem to require a long stay, nor long settle. But the CLASS requires a 1 minute stay and a 1 minute settle. I've worked with shaping her so much she quickly does something else, trying to figure out what I want. So I have a lot to do in the next week, or two and will put off the CLASS test. The CGC where two people and dogs greet, without interacting, is going to be tough, we aren't even close to that!
> 
> Can anyone provide me advice on this part of the CGC. Holy cow when we come upon another person and a dog she is wild!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> I need to check into this closer. I read the summary of the test online and it didn't say anything about it. I think I will ask the evaluator for details. If it is 3 minutes I'll just give up now!
> 
> "Watch me", that is a good idea. Although we do have to approach each other and I think people shake hands???


Here is my thread about the CGC... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/233697-cgc-beyond.html

It has some awesome points and tips, that I recall.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For CGC, I heel my dog up to the other person, then as I stop I tell them "sit." If needed I will repeat "sit" as I am reaching to shake hands. (for my dogs, "sit" means "stay")


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> Can anyone provide me advice on this part of the CGC. Holy cow when we come upon another person and a dog she is wild!


It's not the greatest time of the year for it but with Zoe I would just take her for walks in our small downtown area where there are sidewalks. Late afternoon was a favorite time because there were school kids and still some shoppers on the sidewalk and some other people with dogs. Over time seeing someone walking by with a dog became very old hat and often we'd pass someone we knew or someone who just wanted to stop and say hello.

If you have a dog park close by you can get lots of practice walking back and forth outside the entrance but be prepared for other dogs that may be on leash but not really under control.

_Jen,_ for what it's worth Gracie and I had one of those awful days yesterday. I was just going to try to forget it but wanted you to know others have them. Gracie just seemed way over stimulated from the moment we walked in, started to bark (which I really don't like and find embarrassing), settled down after consuming a frozen peanut butter kong but when the trainer came over to give her individual attention she jumped all over her, took all the cream cheese that was offered and then proceeded to throw up. Personally I think it was just too much fatty treats for her but still I was really embarrassed and left wondering why I thought training her was a good idea especially since I had to drive home at a snails pace through the snow storm.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Great info everyone, thanks! Yes, time to move past shaping and proof things. Another funny thing about "stay" is that I think she holds it better with me moving around and even with some proofing going on. Just me standing there and waiting, well surely that means I want something else, right? Nope, time to step it up a notch. I didn't quite realize this aspect of the test, wish I had realized it sooner, but at least we can schedule it anytime we want. And we have 3+ weeks for the CGC which is a RARE event here. So that is a definite deadline, lots to do! This is one time living out of town in a rural area is a bit of a pain. Pearl will have to start going to town with me more, which means a bit of time sitting in the car waiting for me to do whatever I went to town for, so that we can get to good practice situations.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Great info everyone, thanks! Yes, time to move past shaping and proof things. Another funny thing about "stay" is that I think she holds it better with me moving around and even with some proofing going on. Just me standing there and waiting, well surely that means I want something else, right? Nope, time to step it up a notch. I didn't quite realize this aspect of the test, wish I had realized it sooner, but at least we can schedule it anytime we want. And we have 3+ weeks for the CGC which is a RARE event here. So that is a definite deadline, lots to do! This is one time living out of town in a rural area is a bit of a pain. Pearl will have to start going to town with me more, which means a bit of time sitting in the car waiting for me to do whatever I went to town for, so that we can get to good practice situations.


I like to praise when they are correct but without releasing them. Its hilarious to watch Bear process the information. I'll put him in a down/stay, toss the ball (which is a HIGH DRIVE DISTRACTION for him), say "Good boy!!!" and he'll flinch and then realize I didn't say "ok" and relax a bit. I can have him in that stay for easily a minute and a half, and I'll pepper him with "good stay!" and then when I release him, he SHOOTS across the room to get the ball. And we have a party when he comes back.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> _Jen,_ for what it's worth Gracie and I had one of those awful days yesterday. I was just going to try to forget it but wanted you to know others have them. Gracie just seemed way over stimulated from the moment we walked in, started to bark (which I really don't like and find embarrassing), settled down after consuming a frozen peanut butter kong but when the trainer came over to give her individual attention she jumped all over her, took all the cream cheese that was offered and then proceeded to throw up. Personally I think it was just too much fatty treats for her but still I was really embarrassed and left wondering why I thought training her was a good idea especially since I had to drive home at a snails pace through the snow storm.


That drive home is the worse when you've had a bad night. 40 minutes of internal reflection. It's comforting to know that EVERYONE, even you awesome trainers who I look up to, have bad nights.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Brave, here is a testament to my bad night...turns out you're supposed to let go of the frisbee before she catches it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> Brave, here is a testament to my bad night...turns out you're supposed to let go of the frisbee before she catches it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ouch!!!!! I was working on Bear's "catch" this morning and he landed in my lap from 5 feet away. I just giggled, though it could have been serious. 

I was talking to my co-workers about our night last night, and they told me my bar is set too high. But during the conversation, I realized that I had shut down after class. Everything we did great wasn't validated or acknowledged. We were only "nagged" on things we OBVIOUSLY and OPENLY need to work on. And it occurred to me what it must feel like for a dog who isn't validated when they do get it right. 

I feel a little immature that I'm seeking validation. :curtain:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

. 

I feel a little immature that I'm seeking validation. :curtain:[/QUOTE]

Do not worry about it... We are just more seasoned on the up and downs of training. You need to be sure to praise the good things and try not to let disapointments show in your body language. They are experts at reading you whether you think you are or not . Most of all be fair and remember to focus on something good. Remember that you build on the rest. It is the reason you are in the class.... to learn.. give yourself a break!:wave:


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Brave said:


> That drive home is the worse when you've had a bad night. 40 minutes of internal reflection. It's comforting to know that EVERYONE, even you awesome trainers who I look up to, have bad nights.


I just wanted to add my experience with bad or off days. you know my Bernie is fear reactive so we just keep taking level 2 obedience over and over. He knows all the skills its purely for socialization and working on his reactivity. Im pretty sure ive cried on more drives home than not from that class. We put unrealistic expectations on ourselves and our dogs. We aim high (because were go-getters, ambitious, dreamers) but its a journey with ups and downs. The combination of these is what makes finally achieving those goals so envigorating. 

Also, Oliver, whos usually a star in class has been anything but in our most recrnt classes. Its been hard to go from star pupil to worst in class lol. Weve had quite a few sessions where I just have to tether him to the wall and walk away. Ill go help out other owners while Oliver settles and gets into working mode. Its discouraging but you gotta just keep plugging along


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Brave said:


> And it occurred to me what it must feel like for a dog who isn't validated when they do get it right.


What a GREAT reminder. I find myself slipping into complacency so easy when they do the right thing. I've got to remember to praise, reward, recognize, etc.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Titan1 said:


> . Do not worry about it... We are just more seasoned on the up and downs of training. You need to be sure to praise the good things and try not to let disapointments show in your body language. They are experts at reading you whether you think you are or not . Most of all be fair and remember to focus on something good. Remember that you build on the rest. It is the reason you are in the class.... to learn.. give yourself a break!:wave:


It's so true that they pick up on stuff even when we think we're hiding it. I'm sure my crying tipped him off. 

I made sure to turn our loose leash walking practice (from the class, to the equipment shed, to the car) into a game of "gotta stay close" and when he rocked his "gate etiquette" I threw a major party at the gate. There was dancing, and pets, and praise galore.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jen - every time I get a little too far ahead of myself with Bertie.... he pees on somebody's feet during the SFE. And leaping for joy because he can when he's supposed to be gaiting. Most recently in the show ring. In front of all his breeders (Carol, Judie, and Chris were all there, WATCHING... I could be wrong, but I believe his other breeder Tanya was there as well, WATCHING - as were Judie and Carol's husbands who have been Bertie's biggest fans)... LOL. 

Bear's been through a lot in his life and - me personally.... if my dogs are bouncing around or hauling me, I take that to mean they feel good and are confident little buggers.  

The other thing too - if the teachers in the class are being really pushy - always remember that you are paying for your spot in the class to train your dog. And that means training with treats and with him on a regular collar - that's what you are going to do. Don't let anyone's negativity get to you. 

Me personally - I switched Bertie to a choke chain around 8-9 months - it gave me a lot more control and helped him understand when he's "working" and when he's off on his own time. Martingale collars are another option - if it gives you a little more control in class.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking forward to club training Mon. as I have filled a pr.of new gloves with rocks and will see if they deter my over achiever from trying to get all three gloves sure hope this works as I'm getting close to running out of ideas for this problem. Training tomorrow evening and then the trials this weekend but the weather has me worried as the forecast is for SEVERE cold and more of that white stuff which I'm really tired of. The trial is being held in the Indiana snow belt keeping my fingers crossed as I sure would like to finish Nuggets CDX.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> @Jen - every time I get a little too far ahead of myself with Bertie.... he pees on somebody's feet during the SFE. And leaping for joy because he can when he's supposed to be gaiting. Most recently in the show ring. In front of all his breeders (Carol, Judie, and Chris were all there, WATCHING... I could be wrong, but I believe his other breeder Tanya was there as well, WATCHING - as were Judie and Carol's husbands who have been Bertie's biggest fans)... LOL.
> 
> Bear's been through a lot in his life and - me personally.... if my dogs are bouncing around or hauling me, I take that to mean they feel good and are confident little buggers.
> 
> ...


I bet you were embarrassed with Bertie. I LOL'ed about him peeing.  

I thought about putting the comfort slip chain (choke?? collar) on him. IDK if I ever put it on right. I think it's supposed to look like a P instead of a q. 

Do you find if you teach him when he is working vs off, that it's harder to get him to behave when you're just out walking?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With choke chains you form a P in your hands looking at it before you put it on the dog. The reason for this is it allows for a quick release and/or lets the chain hang loose around the dog's neck. 

When you have it on backwards, it tightens up but gets stuck like that and chokes the dog. <- This is where you have injuries. 

I've never used a cloth type martingale, but I assume it's the same thinking. 

Training is a special time with my dogs. It's never really done during walks when the dogs are on their own time.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Nuggetsdad, _good luck this weekend, hoping the weather cooperates for you. Can't believe Nugget is closing in on his CDX. He's come along so fast . . . is he even 2yrs. old yet?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Stays are surprising! I thought Luna had solid stays. Everywhere I practiced them, solid. Entered my first show and she comes straight to me like a recall during the stays. The next day, she stayed. So unpridictable!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> The Zs Nugget was 21 months old this week and he is coming along pretty well , if he ever learns the Directed Retrieve I could enter him in Utility B as he does everything but this exercise . Nugget and I train 5-6 days a week and on certain days twice . I am retired and dog training has been my hobby for a long time and he is totally food motivated which really makes training much easier.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We made it to class this week, (Monday) and overall had a good night. During the group heel I got a good amount of heads up attention heeling, she did a good job. I've been trying to get Finley out as much as I can to work on all the Novice things in high distraction areas, but weather and work has been a factor. Show N Go in a couple weeks, and then our Novice A debut in a month and a day. I got an email that our entry was received, so happy about that. Tonight I started both girls with the cookie tin method for the scent discrimination exercise. I actually video tapped it and will try to share. Finley's first time, (mine too). What I get from it, she seemed to be using her nose to look for "it". I had a treat and a canning ring (Thanks for the idea Sunrise) in the tin. No real articles for us yet, but I am enjoying thinking about custom articles and bags someday....Anyway, it was a new thing and we had fun.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It was cold this morning so no hike – the type of cold that makes it hurt to breathe deeply and had my dogs stopping for me to warm their feet while out for pee/poo duty.
So, we did our timed training sessions J

*Towhee:* we worked scent with the canning rings where she is getting perhaps 70% correct (3 minutes). Then we worked happy heeling, bouncy heeling games, front & finishes (2 minutes).

*Brady: *we worked metal scent articles (1 minute) – he was at 100% so I will consider introducing leather articles. We worked some heeling and set ups with a few fronts and finishes (2 minutes).

*Faelan:* we worked heeling, fronts & finishes with a few close distance signals. I worked the signals with long pauses, releases and toss backs for food rewards. Total session was 3 minutes.

*Casey:* we worked heeling, come-fores and recalls. He was a happy dog. Total session was 2 minutes.

Then we all just played making probably too much noise in the house J


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> With choke chains you form a P in your hands looking at it before you put it on the dog. The reason for this is it allows for a quick release and/or lets the chain hang loose around the dog's neck.
> 
> When you have it on backwards, it tightens up but gets stuck like that and chokes the dog. <- This is where you have injuries.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking on this a bit longer, and I wonder if our slip collar is too big. How can I tell if it's too large?

ETA - I'm bringing this up, because I'm seriously considering that there are some behaviors that flat out need a quick correction. His pulling and his attention, for the most immediate future. I want to make sure I'm using it appropriately, so I will contact me trainer to see if they can take some time out to work with me one-on-one with these specific problems. Do you guys think a slip collar would be a good tool in the manner in which I am thinking of using it? 

I read here


> A correct fit is an absolute must. Choose a chain that is about half inch wide and slips easily through the metal ring. Make sure that the links lie flat so that they slide smoothly without catching on the ring. *The chain must have about 3 to 4 inches of slack when it is pulled snug around the dog’s neck.*
> 
> To put the chain on your dog, first hold it out horizontally, and then drop a loop through one of the end rings. The chain will form the letter ‘P’.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Funny story to share.... took Jacks to his chiro checkup (it's been 8 weeks or so). His back is still doing very good. There's a couple spots which again needed adjusting, but overall he's in good shape. Very happy.

This chiro spoils the dogs and keeps bags of treats in the exam rooms. And uses the treats to get the dogs to do their flexing. In Jacks' brain she's TRAINING him and is the most fabulous person in the world after me. 

He started barking and twirling around in the car when we pulled into the parking lot. And he was barking in the exam room trying to get that treat-training lady to move a little faster. LOL. He could apparently hear her talking out in the main room. 

^ When she comes in, he starts spinning, begging, dancing, offering paw, and sitting and downing most emphatically to earn those treats. 

He's not the least bit shy.... the thing that had me grinning is of course normally he does not get that worked up and training-frenzied about anyone else but me.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> Funny story to share.... took Jacks to his chiro checkup (it's been 8 weeks or so). His back is still doing very good. There's a couple spots which again needed adjusting, but overall he's in good shape. Very happy.
> 
> This chiro spoils the dogs and keeps bags of treats in the exam rooms. And uses the treats to get the dogs to do their flexing. In Jacks' brain she's TRAINING him and is the most fabulous person in the world after me.
> 
> ...


Awwww!!! I think you should catch that on video! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training last night fairly decent the only thing Nugget was sloppy about were his 6 go- outs two were beautiful the rest off to the left of me and not quite as close to the gates as I want . They would have been at least 2 pts.off if in a trail. He took all jumps high- broad - bar and the ROHJ well with about half of them with good straight fronts. DOR beautiful , he sure does this great! Heeling and fig 8 were good but he was a little slow on a couple sits. MSFE and Signal exercise very nice. We didn't do gloves because on Thurs. night you only get 5 min. In utility ring and that just isn't enough time. I filled two gloves with rocks for club training Mon. Where I get plenty of time for my latest attempt to get Nugget to just take 1 glove hope this works. Trial tomorrow hope the snow holds off.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck at the trial Richard


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This mornings sessions were wonderful!! 2-3 minutes for each section with 2 sections per dog.

*Brady:* 3 out of 3 with metal articles(5 in total). Then I added 2 leather and did 2 more scented metal - 100%  So then I scented a leather twice 100%. I really think he is beginning to understand so progress is good 

Then we worked heeling with come-fores2, 1-2-3 step fronts, finishes and some left pivots. All good.

*Towhee: *3 out of 3 metal canning lids = 100% & party!!

We then worked heeling, come fores, some cookie toss fronts and a few finishes. Very nice.

*Faelan*: With Faelan I concentrated on heeling, come-fores, fronts, finishes, left pivots and cookie toss fronting games. 

*Casey*: We worked some heeling, recalls and flexibility games.

Time to get ready for work now.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Note to self - when signing up a dog for an event in a new registry, it might be a really good idea to read the rules.

CDSP Novice for Fealan & Brady; Faelan should be no problem but Brady?? I have about 6 weeks to teach him the moving stand -oops. Also recall over the bar jump but that should not be an issue...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Well Nugget gave me a very very large slice of humble pie this morning at the trial in Lowell In. After getting up at 3:30 and driving 46 miles on very slippery roads to get there when we went in the ring the first exercise was the BJ and of course he refused it . This after a correction match and a sanctioned match last weekend that he did a very nice job in each. Then to put a little frosting on the cake he went around the HJ on the ROHJ which was was something new to mess up oh yah and then on the ROF he went to the heel position with no front. The only positive exercises were DOR which was the best ever as he slid about three ft. Hitting the ground so fast and his heeling and figure 8 exercise was very good especially considering the very different heeling this judge ordered. It started with a forward from ring center then a about then slow then another about then a left turn then a right turn fast then a right turn and another right turn halt. We are entered tomorrow but the weather forecast is for below zero and 2-4 inches more snow so I think I will just roll over and get a little extra sleep.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee and I went to Rally training today and she did awesome!! A few wides but good attention, very nice style & a high desire to do nothing other than work with me  The class was a bit crowded with I think 7 dog/handler teams and some of the exercises were pretty advanced but Towhee can honestly brag she made fewer mistakes than her handler did - those finishes with a stop or move out as soon as the dog has cleared your path continue to confuse...

Faelan and I went to Utility class where we had a few issues with slightly forged heeling but easily rectified and a crooked sit - also addressed. Signals - perfect. Moving SFE - perfect. Articles - perfect. Directed Retrieve - oddly a problem. There was a lot of activity and other dogs within a few feet of his glove so perhaps I have to work more on that type of scenario. We worked through all issues and he was one happy, happy dog. I am starting to think it is time for him to see a chiropractor since his sit stay had his butt sliding back on carpet and this happened last week on agility flooring. His front feet stay planted but his butt ends up behind where it started.

ETA: For his go-outs, there was a young retriever in the next ring who was learning play retrieves - the instructor would tell the handler to toss the toy & send her dog when Faelan was about 1/2 way out - good distractions since it was a fluffy tug toy LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Extra sleep is sometimes the best course of action!

Sorry you has disappointment today.




Nuggetsdad said:


> Well Nugget gave me a very very large slice of humble pie this morning at the trial in Lowell In. After getting up at 3:30 and driving 46 miles on very slippery roads to get there when we went in the ring the first exercise was the BJ and of course he refused it . This after a correction match and a sanctioned match last weekend that he did a very nice job in each. Then to put a little frosting on the cake he went around the HJ on the ROHJ which was was something new to mess up oh yah and then on the ROF he went to the heel position with no front. The only positive exercises were DOR which was the best ever as he slid about three ft. Hitting the ground so fast and his heeling and figure 8 exercise was very good especially considering the very different heeling this judge ordered. It started with a forward from ring center then a about then slow then another about then a left turn then a right turn fast then a right turn and another right turn halt. We are entered tomorrow but the weather forecast is for below zero and 2-4 inches more snow so I think I will just roll over and get a little extra sleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Richard, sorry about the disappointment out there today. Good luck tomorrow if you go.  

Did a little stay training (sits, downs, stands - utility exams for both boys) just now and am very happy to say that Bertie is holding a down stay while I scoot off to do something with Jacks.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I feel like Bear and I had a breakthrough weekend. On Friday, we went to the dog beach to blow off some steam and he was 98% under voice control. The only time we struggled was at the very first two minutes on the beach. He went to sniff a dog's bum and it took a minute or so to get through his brain. Later while we were fetching on the ocean. Bear really clicked on the "find it" cue. It's like he finally trusts that if I say, "find it" that there really is something out there he needs to find. 

Then today we were working on sits, downs, drops, stays, and impulse control. Bear was following directional cue (me pointing) with decent success. There was a moment when he got confused and was starting to frazzle, but I gave him the "watch me" cue and he came back to me and gave great attention, which was praised, and I tried the cues again and he got it!!!!!

I'm on cloud nine, right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Brave said:


> I'm on cloud nine, right now.


Yay! Dog training is very up and down, trust me. But it's the good days like this that help get us through the tough days. 

Hugs to Bear!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The weather is really rotten with about 4 more inches of snow having fallen overnight and not a plow to be seen so no trial for us today and I just got e- mail telling me all class's at my club are cancelled due to the forecast of -6 for a high tomorrow with -35 wind chill. Maybe this is a good thing Nugget was way out of sorts yesterday I'm just going to kick back till Tues. When hopefully he will want to work with me . 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just in from the SBGRC event & meeting (George if you read this, you were voted in  ), On and off in a few rooms we worked agility and obedience and in no particular order

*Faelan:* did some agility, pretty much full run throughs in utility a few times and some addition signal work and go outs under fairly heavy distractions like lunches walking by him  We also worked the open exercises other than the stays. He did very nicely on everything other than a few fronts and is showing really nice drive and attitude.

*Brady: *Some agility where we had fun with a full height teeter for the first time - he learned the same games apply, much to his delight so then we did handling moves, AFrames, jumping, tunnels, tires, tables etc (Faelan did as well but not new for him). Brady's sire's owner was there so we practiced stacking and getting to clean up dribble since his owner used her forearm under his ahems to stand him. We worked obedience with a lot of stand for exams - he has chosen his behavior which was a wonderful choice; someone approaches and he locks with my eyes and barely acknowledges person approaching and examining. We worked with moving stand for exam, recall over the bar jump, heeling, recalls, ROF, ROH and more stands. He probably had 1/2 dozen different people going over him throughout our time there since this is something he just is not exposed to much with my schedule and all. He also did his first scent articles with someone else's scent - the 1st time he worked the pile (just metals) thoroughly and completely but retrieved the incorrect one (all had been touched and scented as they were put out). I showed him the correct article, he retrieved and we had an award ceremony. The 2nd time was perfect and so we partied,

Towhee & Casey stayed home together.

Overall a really good and fun day - both helping others and having help with Faelan & Brady.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like yall have had some successful training days! We have been totally frazzled over here and not much training has been done. A friend is in the hospital so we are on babysitting duty for her 5mo son so that daddy can be at the hospital with mom. Luckily it's nothing serious, just a bad stomach flu and dehydration so they have kept her. The dogs have gotten to be around the baby so that is good training for them, but unfortunately I haven't quite mastered holding a baby and working on rally or frisbee. At least they are getting good socialization out of this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd share to inspire all you warm weather people.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faJoMANRcsk


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> Thought I'd share to inspire all you warm weather people.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faJoMANRcsk


O. M. G. 

That was the cutest video!!!! "Swing" (?) and Bertie leaped. Oh. And their smiles. I loved it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Today we worked on heeling, and side- sits (when they sit at your side vs. in front of you.)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I took some video of parts of our training. But I'm having the dickens of a time uploading them. grrrrrr. If I can figure this out, I'll post them here.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Brave said:


> I took some video of parts of our training. But I'm having the dickens of a time uploading them. grrrrrr. If I can figure this out, I'll post them here.


I hope you can figure it out, I'd love to see!!!

I've started adding attention heeling to our training. Both boys know where heel position is. But they haven't learned that their eyes have to be on me the whole time. So we're now back to doing just a few steps at a time with complete focus on me. They're picking up on it very quickly. I can make it down a 20 foot hallway with Oliver with minimal distractions with full focus. Bernie isn't as practiced with his heel so were only at 5 or 6 steps. I tried making it a bit more difficult for Oliver by adding in an about turn, but he's struggling with maintaining eye contact while turning. I need to start teaching the "get in" heel commands too. The "Swing" from Kate's video and the wrap around heel (what's that one called ?) 

As for our hunt training. The retrieve is complete. Both dogs have a solid understanding of the command. I can hide objects, place them in weird places, at random distances and the dogs will fetch and return to heel with them. I still have proofing to do with Bernie though because he loves to toy with the bumper or item in his mouth. If I tell him no he usually will correct himself. I'm going to plan on doing mini training sessions of just holding the bumper correctly with him so he learns he's not allowed to toy with it. Now we need to start working on our whistle sits. That's a little more difficult because I live in an apartment and my boyfriend has a roommate who lives downstairs. Hopefully it warms up a bit so we can do it outside and not annoy our neighbors :uhoh:!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Coaraujo - Swing and "By Me" <- I generally just do the hand signal for right finishes though.  With Bertie I'm doing both the hand signal and verbal for "Swing" - but I will definitely start weaning off that habit.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I think at least in Rally "around" is used for the finish from the right side..


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

While all you guys east of the Rockies have been getting hammered by cold and snow, we've had a mostly mild, dry winter west of the Rockies. Not so great for the folks in the southwest facing water shortages and a terrible fire season. However, for me it's meant an unusual amount of outdoor winter training days. It looks like we'll be getting some rain and snow later this week and a taste of bitter cold the following week, so I lugged my obedience ring set-up back to the garage yesterday evening.

While I had my ring up, I did go-out work. Alder, The Poodle Boy, is making fewer and fewer mistakes. His most common mistake is sometimes continuing to the ring gates and pawing at them after I call "Turn." He turns after a few seconds when he realizes I'm not coming out to reward his good "Zoom." I'm not correcting for the pawing, but I make a point of often trotting out and giving a treat when he turns promptly. He seems to be improving

Scent articles: A month or so ago, I happened to put one of the articles in the middle of the pile and he had a hard time finding it. He went all the around the periphery twice and nearly gave up the search. We trainers can be creatures of habit. He was showing me how I was too predictable in article placement! Since then, I've made an effort of put the pile in unusual arrangements and to place the scented articles in all sorts of different locations. He's getting good at not being fooled anymore. 

With Maple, The Golden Girl, I've been using the clothesline chute to keep her straight on the go-outs. She's going out straight and enthusiastically now, but she doesn't quite make a complete 180 on the "Turn." She always turns in a clockwise circle (to her right). I haven't figured out a good way to get her to come all the way around more consistently. I used a PVC box for a while. She turns all the way in the box, but it doesn't carry over without the prop. I am open to suggestions.

I've been doing articles frequently with her, always with the unscented articles tied together. If she is uncertain, she "tests" to see if the article is tied. Recently, I've seen less and less testing. Yesterday, she didn't "test" at all. I think she's getting it.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

PalouseDogs said:


> With Maple, The Golden Girl, I've been using the clothesline chute to keep her straight on the go-outs. She's going out straight and enthusiastically now, but she doesn't quite make a complete 180 on the "Turn." She always turns in a clockwise circle (to her right). I haven't figured out a good way to get her to come all the way around more consistently. I used a PVC box for a while. She turns all the way in the box, but it doesn't carry over without the prop. I am open to suggestions.


I used to toss a ball randomly to my dog when she would turn around. It also helped her be more focused on me when she turned instead of looking at the jumps. Sometimes I would throw the ball, sometimes no ball and release, sometimes send to a jump. 

Riot and I have been working on our articles. He had a bad day yesterday, couldn't find the right article right away, and had a bit of a panic moment. I cued when he got back to the right one and then he picked it up. I don't think he has total confidence yet. I'm not worried though. He will certainly work it out with more time. 

We have also started the moving stand, something I have never taught (didn't do it in UKC). Thankfully, Riot learned a long time ago to stand on a "box" (textbook wrapped in duct tape...). So we have been practicing heeling over the box, back and forth, then randomly "STAND" while I keep going forward. He has to stop on the box, both feet have to be on the box, no toes over. I think it will help him learn that he has to stop immediately, no forward motion. Also working on signals. SIT is wonderful, DOWN needs work, COME is the last one I teach and he is getting there. Usually I just release from the sit or down. 

Oh, and I noticed our fronts were getting sloppy, so I did one session of just a bunch of fronts from different angles. It definitely helped!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No class tonight thanks to the weather. :redhot: Really getting tired of snow.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Club training class also cancelled due to weather, getting very tired of this lousy weather.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

:FIREdevil:nopity::banghead::bawling:

How on earth are we supposed to get ready for Spring shows I ask!

^ And not just spring shows. There are a couple shows next month that I want to enter Bertie for conf (providing we get our UKC registration back as fast as advertised). And I need lots of people doing stand for exams with him. Lots of people. Not just family members who I'm relying on right now. <- Family members who do not want to goose the little one like he unfortunately has to get used to be goosed by strange people. /rant

(I did sign up for a fun match next Sunday - I just DARE them to cancel that.  )


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

If looks could kill... err melt the snow... you'd be all set.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady is on the 'everyone, if you watch us work would you mind petting my dog?' list LOL

That boy needs exposure to all kinds of people going over him


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Brady is on the 'everyone, if you watch us work would you mind petting my dog?' list LOL
> 
> That boy needs exposure to all kinds of people going over him


People look at me like I'm crazy when I say, "Would you mind petting my dog?"

I'm the crazy dog lady of my sub-division.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> No class tonight thanks to the weather. :redhot: Really getting tired of snow.


On the other hand, down here we're saying "it's gonna snow! It's gonna snow!"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie - I think you should blame people like Roushbabe in Florida. I think she and others have kept telling people to send the snow south. Someone took them very serious.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Jodie - I think you should blame people like Roushbabe in Florida. I think she and others have kept telling people to send the snow south. Someone took them very serious.


Blame? You mean mail them a thank you card! I'm getting three extra days home with my dogs in a week!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

*wink wink*

/nudge nudge

Teeheee


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Blame? You mean mail them a thank you card! I'm getting three extra days home with my dogs in a week!


But then over here everyone except the schools and our dog training facilities have to work. How is THAT fair....

**** Just got word that Tuesday handling classes have cancelled thanks to the weather. Possibly bumped to Wednesday. *wonders if mom would go along with me skipping out on bridesmaid fitting to go to class with dog....*

:--sad:


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> Blame? You mean mail them a thank you card! I'm getting three extra days home with my dogs in a week!


 
Jodie, where were you when we had our ice storm, just before Christmas? All you had to do was ask, and I would have been delighted to have sent that doozie your way.... You would have gotten tons of extra time with your dogs! :uhoh:

(Okay, with no power, in a freezing cold house, with yourself and your dogs wrapped in blankets, just to keep warm.... So maybe not what you had in mind. )


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

3 days??? Wow!! How much snow are they predicting that you have 3 days off ?? Last time we had 3 days was back in 78 (I think) for a really bad blizzard on top of a few serious snows



Loisiana said:


> Blame? You mean mail them a thank you card! I'm getting three extra days home with my dogs in a week!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm going to go to SCKC this morning but I don't know if it will be open as it's -13 degrees right now. Worked articles this morning which Nugget got the correct ones each time sent (3) but little enthusiasm and poor fronts on all . We also did f+ f which were not too good either. Turns in place he did better and the signal exercise was pretty good with attention on the short heeling part but his sits are not fast enough to suit me , still can't figure out why he can be so good at times with good accuracy and the next time sloppy or flat out incorrect on things he has done many times over. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The temps were too cold to take our morning hike so they dogs had their timed training sessions instead  3 minutes for scent article and 2 minutes for whatever else we worked on.

*Brady:* metal scent articles were 100%. I then put out leather articles and he was still 100%. Then I scented a leather and his 1st time while he retrieved a leather it was the incorrect one, I showed the correct article and we set up to retry. He correctly retrieved the 2nd leather  We did go over our 3 minutes so we could end with success.

We then worked on stands for exams, moving stands for exams, some moving drops and some fronts.

*Faelan: *Articles were very nice as were his fronts. We then worked on some heeling, some long paused signals, some fronts and left turns & pivots. He did very well overall. Fronts will always need tweaking with him I think because I did not stress straight and close with his early training - my bad.

*Towhee:* scent articles with her canning rings had a 75% success rate - her first try was incorrect. We then worked random drops, dropping from the front with me right in front of her, some heeling and a few fronts & finishes. She did very well overall.

*Casey:* we did not work scent articles but did some happy heeling, signals, recalls, drops and get-it, get-it, get-it, come games.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I spent the morning prepping for class tonight. Diced up some hot dogs and dried them out. This batch came out much better than the last batch. 









I'm worried it's not enough treats. But we'll see. I like to mix it in with some kibble so he sometimes gets awesomeness, and sometimes gets semi-awesomeness.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> 3 days??? Wow!! How much snow are they predicting that you have 3 days off ?? Last time we had 3 days was back in 78 (I think) for a really bad blizzard on top of a few serious snows


Um, up to a 1/2"LOL. If there's anything frozen at all on the roads we're not supposed to be driving. Below freezing temps match up with precipitation about once every five years here, and then it usually lasts about an hour, so we're just not prepared for this. All of our bad weather planning is focused towards hurricanes, not cold weather stuff!

They are also predicting possible power outages. If it is widespread enough to take days to get power back then school will be canceled even longer. Back in '97 we had an ice storm and the city was shut down for a week with no power.

I need to go get my articles out of the van so we can do some training.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - I just checked your weather and have to say - yep, that potential for ice accumulation would pretty much keep me off the roads. I hope it warms up soon for you and the snow and especially the ice melt quickly. Stay safe!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

SCKC was open and it turned out I'm not the only crazy dog trainer as 9 others showed up . The BJ my open nemesis was taken by my exasperating dog three times in a row on the first command and giving me three beautiful fronts and finishes WITHOUT once refusing and also took the ROHJ three times in a row without any attempt to go around it. The rest of the open exercise ROF -DOR- HEELING -FIG8 and S+D all very nice. We then got our turn in the utility ring and he did 4 very nice go- outs and took the jump directed to go over each time nicely and two of them the fronts were straight, but the best thing and I don't believe it my self was I set each glove out as in a trial took Nugget to center of ring made the appropriate turns in place and sent him for each glove once starting with his hardest not to over achieve on #1 and when he was about 3 ft from it called come very sternly and Nugget got the glove and turned and came back to me which I didn't even try to get a front as I was so happy he finally listened. We then did #3 and then #2 in that order and they to were done with a take it come command after he had the glove and he did both without any thought of overachieving. Is it possible he knew I was extremely disappointed with him at the trial Sat.and he was trying to make up to me? Anyway it was really cold getting there but after a better training session that I've had in quite awhile I'm happy I went and maybe gloves will become just a part of utility exercise instead of the most frustrating thing I've ever tried to teach to one of my dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds like it was great for everyone! Good job!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We have been having a lot of fun with "Precision Heeling" and "Pocket Hand". I have been training either off leash on on a long line with me holding the end of it to train myself out of collar-popping. Old habits die hard, and it turns out our trainer has a different philosophy than I'm used to. The other day, on a casual walk with K on the flexi, we walked past a house with a dog chained outside. The dog started barking aggressively at Kea and her hackles went up as she headed to the end of the leash. I called her to me an said "get in", she spun on her heels (hocks?), came straight to my side to heel position. We did some heads-up heeling right past the barking dog with lots of treats. I was so, so, so proud  I'm hoping we'll be ring ready real soon.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kea Colorado sounds like you are doing something very right for your dog to heel with a barking dog distraction, keep up the good work.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> I'm going to go to SCKC this morning but I don't know if it will be open as it's -13 degrees right now. Worked articles this morning which Nugget got the correct ones each time sent (3) but little enthusiasm and poor fronts on all . We also did f+ f which were not too good either. Turns in place he did better and the signal exercise was pretty good with attention on the short heeling part but his sits are not fast enough to suit me , still can't figure out why he can be so good at times with good accuracy and the next time sloppy or flat out incorrect on things he has done many times over.


I'm going to throw something out here, and it may not be related or relevant to you. But just something for everyone to think about. Do you think Nugget might be bored with things? I found out, after Riot was unfortunately sidelined for multiple weeks, that he work SO much harder on everything after that time off. He wanted to work so bad that he was much more driven and attentive. If I am training multiple days in a row, I am only training about 5, maybe 10 minutes each day, with lots of tugging and playing thrown in there too. If he starts looking "flat," I get one more good thing then quit. Unless I am training (teaching) something brand new, I don't dwell on things. A dog who wants to work, and is excited to work, will try very hard for a good front and finish, or anything that I am asking. I want my dog to be driven, not just going through things because that is what we do everyday.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Got to spend the day cuddling and training this little cutie. They grow so fast! I really wish there was a class I could put him in.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not jealous of all of you northerners right now. It's around 25 degrees here and Austin has shut down. Roads are closed, schools are closed... So we have been focusing on training little things indoors, but have been avoiding going outside. Call me a pansy if you want 

One of the things that Remy and Caira have struggled with are downs in the heel position. We have been working those position changes a ton. A trainer told me to watch where I put my hand to cue those motions so I have been doing that and it has been working well... They are no longer swinging their butts out on the down.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm being a pansy too


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jodie and Ashley - do I need to post my video again with me trudging through the snow (Which is layered over ice) in single digit temps with what then the beginning strike of bronchitis?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Megora, I admire and respect your dedication. I know myself too well... One step on the ice and I'd be flat on my butt!

But tomorrow we are looking at a high of 50 and on Friday a high of 78... So...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Class last night was great! Bear had a problem twice when he got over stimulated and his brain just turned off. The first happened at the beginning of class when we first went through the yard to get to class, and the second at the end of class (I think he was tired at this point and was having trouble paying attention) when we had to scoot closer together to watch a demo. He lunged at a couple dogs, but more like "OMG! Please let me play with you!!!" I corrected both times, and apologized to the owners. I only give him enough leash to lay on my feet. I am frustrated when he does this. Something to work on. 

Other than that, it was great. He only barked twice, once in the car when we first pulled up, and again near the end when some coyotes kicked up a ruckus and the puppies let out a chorus of barks, to which Bear was happy to join in. 

The instructor used Bear as an example of how NOT to approach a dog, because she said he was the most confident, and most of the puppies were very reactive and easily spooked. When she did it, Bear showed signs of discomfort and unease, but stepped away from her, and kept a great demeanor. I was so proud of him! 

Then we practiced "sit for exam" and three people pet Bear without him moving from his sit stay!!!!!! This coming from Mr. I Jump On You Now!!!! 

You could have knocked me over with a feather. 

We practiced distracted recalls (6 ft lead). And Bear was great!! 

Our homework is to successful master a trick for next weeks class! :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

I've been thinking all night and morning about what trick, would be easiest to teach Bear that we could show off successfully in a week. The instructor said "No shake/paw" which blows b/c that is the only trick he knows! 

So I'm going to try to teach him to jump through a hula hoop. I mean, he loves jumping! And is pretty good with directional cues. I'm praying we can pull this together in time.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I love the jumping through a hoop idea! Another easy one is to turn around in a circle, "spin"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> I love the jumping through a hoop idea! Another easy one is to turn around in a circle, "spin"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tricks and I butt heads. I think I'm just a horrible trainer. I've been trying to teach "roll over" since he was a baby. We've been actively trying to train the biscuit on the nose, don't move trick for about 6 months. Still no luck. 

We're kinda close to spin, but I use a similar hand signal for "go far back" and he will normally turn 180 and walk back and then turn another 180 to face me again and sit.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Two things accomplished. One is that Agility classes started up again. I've managed to inch up into the Intermediate level. We were working on incremental tasks, so jump, tunnel, jump, tunnel, in various configurations; working on drive and then weave poles (from both sides) with jumps.

Maddie did great! I was so proud!

And two, I taught her "home" as a position. This is sitting between my legs, head up. It's a super safe position when lots of dogs are running around. So, she knows, heel (right side), side (left side) and home (between my legs).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We did not do any obedience this morning - I needed to shovel the driveway. I hope to take Faelan and Towhee to agility tonight though  This is the advanced class so we always have a challenge or 2 ..


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx and I just continue to work on our Novice, Obedience and Utility exercises. 

This morning's session wasn't that great! He all of a sudden forgot how to jump over the high jump to retrieve his dumbbell. His on leash heeling wasn't great but his off leash was good. His go outs and directed jumping were good. He really didn't seem too interested in training this morning so we cut the session short and ended on a good note.

His articles are coming along great. We're doing mixed leather and metal articles and he has been 100% the last few times.  

I really wish I was a better and more experienced trainer. I feel sometimes I'm letting Lexx down. I don't know how to effectively deal with some of the "quirks" he has. Kind of frustrating at times!

We're back to agility class as well. Last week he did really well. We'll see what tonight brings!! 

Although there is still snow on the ground, we will be signing up for his advanced tracking session starting in April. Hopefully some club around here will be holding trials so we can go for his titles this year.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We went to Gracie's good manners class again yesterday. I'm not sure I'm on the same wave length with the instructor, who's a pure positive trainer. In the past I've had trainers tell me to use the "eh, eh" and turn away for jumping. This trainer's view is never use "eh, eh", the dog will learn quicker if you ignore and then reward when the dog offers sit or whatever. What do you all think? Or should a performance dog be allowed to jump up whenever they want? I don't think I can live with that on a regular basis.

I guess I'm troubled by the don't use even mild corrections with the dog, they'll learn quicker if you just reward desired behaviors and ignore the rest. I just think a lot of dogs, Gracie included, are smart enough to understand "that behavior does not please me".

All in all it went better than last week although Gracie was intensely interested in the trainer demonstrating tug with a dog at the other end of the room and went so far as to give a quick bark when the trainer put the tug away . . . sort of like heh, I wanted to try that.

eta: Wondering if those of you who have had a lot of experience with obedience or agility take your puppies through good manners type training?


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> We went to Gracie's good manners class again yesterday. I'm not sure I'm on the same wave length with the instructor, who's a pure positive trainer. In the past I've had trainers tell me to use the "eh, eh" and turn away for jumping. This trainer's view is never use "eh, eh", the dog will learn quicker if you ignore and then reward when the dog offers sit or whatever. What do you all think? Or should a performance dog be allowed to jump up whenever they want? I don't think I can live with that on a regular basis.
> 
> I guess I'm troubled by the don't use even mild corrections with the dog, they'll learn quicker if you just reward desired behaviors and ignore the rest. I just think a lot of dogs, Gracie included, are smart enough to understand "that behavior does not please me".
> 
> All in all it went better than last week although Gracie was intensely interested in the trainer demonstrating tug with a dog at the other end of the room and went so far as to give a quick bark when the trainer put the tug away . . . sort of like heh, I wanted to try that.


I'm not sure about the whole "she'll learn faster if you don't use eh eh" I think dogs all learn at different rates, its not necessarily because of the method of training use. I know with my dogs, for jumping, I didn't use eh eh or push them off or give them any sort of interaction. I'd cross my arms and turn around, if they didn't stop I'd leave the room. It was the only thing that worked for us because even "eh eh" was attention for them, and that was rewarding. 

I try to use eh eh and no as little as possible (but it sneaks out sometimes) because I want my dogs to keep trying if they don't get rewarded. I don't want them to wait for a no to realize they did something wrong, I want them to just keep using their brains until they get the click or "yes". I found when I stopped using no, they tried more and used their brains more. Even though, now I've gotten in the habit of saying "Oops" or "Try Again" when they mess up, which brings me right back to where I was before :doh:.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Brave said:


> Tricks and I butt heads. I think I'm just a horrible trainer. I've been trying to teach "roll over" since he was a baby. We've been actively trying to train the biscuit on the nose, don't move trick for about 6 months. Still no luck.
> 
> We're kinda close to spin, but I use a similar hand signal for "go far back" and he will normally turn 180 and walk back and then turn another 180 to face me again and sit.


Some inspiration :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD1HDfMz3Fw

What about teaching something like Chin (where they rest their head in your hand), or is there anything that Bear does around the house that you can capture? Bernie always stretches really big (in a play bow type position) So I started clicking and treating it and now when I say "How do you do?" He bows. Or "Sit Pretty" Where they sit on their butt with their little paws up in the air. Good luck, can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I meant to tell you guys our latest blunder. teehee!

DH brings Bear w/ him when he picks me up from work... everyday. Yesterday, Bear was in the backseat. I had opened the door and he was holding a "wait" practicing gate/door etiquette. I asked DH something mundane, and then in casual conversation said, "Oh ok" and Bear SHOT out of the car. 

/facepalm

That's right! My release is OK! 

Thankfully he also obeyed, "woah!" and "mount up" and was back in the car within a few moments. 

I literally was laughing about this the whole ride to class.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> We went to Gracie's good manners class again yesterday. I'm not sure I'm on the same wave length with the instructor, who's a pure positive trainer. In the past I've had trainers tell me to use the "eh, eh" and turn away for jumping. This trainer's view is never use "eh, eh", the dog will learn quicker if you ignore and then reward when the dog offers sit or whatever. What do you all think? Or should a performance dog be allowed to jump up whenever they want? I don't think I can live with that on a regular basis.
> 
> I guess I'm troubled by the don't use even mild corrections with the dog, they'll learn quicker if you just reward desired behaviors and ignore the rest. I just think a lot of dogs, Gracie included, are smart enough to understand "that behavior does not please me".
> 
> ...


Good manners never hurt.  The training isn't contradictory to anything that's done in other sports. I've never taken those types of classes with my own dogs, but then I've always done that type of training with them on my own from the time I got them as puppies, so we've always just gone straight into competition-oriented classes.

With respect to the corrections, or lack thereof: it depends on what the dog really wants. If it's attention, which is usually what a dog wants while jumping up on people, ignoring them for jumping (or withdrawing attention, if they're sitting/standing nicely and then suddenly jump up), in combination with praise/treats/petting the MOMENT the dog offers the correct behaviour, can be a very effective way to train. With highly exciteable puppies/dogs in particular, a verbal correction of any sort can actually be very rewarding, and tends to make them even more excited.

I agree about making the dog think for him/herself. You can practically see the wheels turning in their minds, as they make the right choice.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I take my puppies to puppy manner classes. I skip the playtime but the other things are really important life skills and different than the skills taught in agility/obedience or foundation classes.

For example, one class I take the puppies to will have sessions on teaching the dog to sit at a door, and hold position while you open the door and step through // or open the door and then release the puppy. Politely walking up and down stairs on lead -- things like that are generally not taught in classes geared towards competition.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you have to do the classes if you can - if only because it's a good chance to start "focus" training and reinforcing positive stuff like that while they are little. <- Meaning away from home + testing what you've taught the pups up to that point. 

I skipped puppy class with Bertie.... because I preferred the Saturday classes and the class on Saturday didn't advertise play time or anything like that. The Saturday classes were more like "boot camp" and included actual obedience training with some touches on "where this goes as far as competition training" or how things like "watch", "touch", sit-automatically, down on command, etc.... build that dog's tool box.

The lady who taught the Saturday classes was very positive only - but not pushy. I spoke with her before class and trained him my own way. And this included some corrections (like for puppies) and different training focuses than the class touched on. 

As long as you aren't disrupting class or being obnoxious - they don't mind. And you do learn some things from the class, even if you take a different route on other things. 

Use the class time you have with the pup.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee sometimes barks when I am working another dog, so this agility class I brought along a spray bottle (with well water). Towards the end of the class she did let out a few barks and got squirted for her efforts, but interestingly enough it was used more for other dogs LOL Towhee was quite affronted that her vocals were met with such a wet head. Teacher even had me repeat 1/2 the course with Faelan to see if she would bark again ...

Anyway it was an incredible class with more European style handling moves - it is always interesting to see how I need to time some close moves so differently for each dog. 

I have a private lined up for Brady on Saturday so 12:00 is Towhee for rally, 1:00 is Faelan for Utility and then an hour drive up for a 3:00 agility private with Brady. Should be a fun day


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx had a really good night at agility....makes up for the kind of crappy obedience day we had earlier! 

Worked on articles this afternoon and he was correct each time. I think he's got it pretty much figured out. We are up to 5 metal and 5 leather. 

Now if we could only figure out the "tail chasing" thing!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix working on "heeling" and drops this week.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Tonight I went down to toys-r-us and got this "huge" hula hoop. It even lights up!!!

So we practiced tonight for about 30 minutes. He was scared of it, so we started with sticking his nose through for a treat. Then head, then walking through it, then adding a command. He already knows "over" as get out of my way but he naturally took to over meaning "jump over this."

The videos I watched say "don't rush it" but by the end of practice, the hoop was about 4" off the ground. DH was holding it so I could call Bear. It was so amazing. He would jump over it and sit in front of me. I would say, "ready?" And he would jump back over to his bed and sit and wait for me. Rinse and repeat. 

I really think this I'd the perfect trick for his energy level and fits nicely with his personality. 

Here is a bad picture of the hoop. It comes up to my hip. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> Phoenix working on "heeling" and drops this week.


Great use of the canned treats!! I'm going to try that!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A hula hoop can also be handy for working on getting distance on skills. You put it on the floor, teach the dog to stay inside the hoop, and then give him different commands while he's in there.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

@ Jodi enjoyed your videos and I think Your pup is doing great especially the drop.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked articles -f+f -signal exercise -recall from a dropped position and one glove on a straight retrieve everything this morning Nugget did nicely and with enthusiasm. Tonight training at SCKC for full ring length go-outs and all open exercises. I gave us the day off yesterday and we rested but both of us were bored , still have several inches of snow covering yard so no frisbee or the dogs being able to chase each other around to let off steam maybe we are spoiled after last couple winters but I'm really hating winter this year and the forecast is for more today and several inches on Sat. 


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Training Jan 30*

This morning we had timed training sessions. Which I videotaped - here is Towhee's scent rings segment (edited to cut me out in my jammies). Towhee is still naked from the puppies but still cute!






Each dog did scent articles first then

Towhee did drops and heeling
Brady did moving stands and heeling
Faelan did signals and heeling
Casey and I did some heeling and rally type games

A good session overall, with errors but overall very nice


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/85445980

I don't know if it'll embed or not, but that is a video (shoddy, and I'm in my lazy clothes, so be forewarned, it is NOT pretty) of the morning of Day 2 training hoops.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Brave said:


> https://vimeo.com/85445980
> 
> I don't know if it'll embed or not, but that is a video (shoddy, and I'm in my lazy clothes, so be forewarned, it is NOT pretty) of the morning of Day 2 training hoops.


OMG SO CUTE! . Bear is absolutely adorable, you can tell he LOVES training and loves working with you. Its so nice to see him active and bounding around after all he's been through.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Brave said:


> https://vimeo.com/85445980
> 
> I don't know if it'll embed or not, but that is a video (shoddy, and I'm in my lazy clothes, so be forewarned, it is NOT pretty) of the morning of Day 2 training hoops.


Great job Bear! He's doing really well I think, and he's having a ball!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am super impressed with how fast he took to this! We just got the hoop on the way home from work last night. We have maybe 30 minutes of training under our belt for this particular trick. I'm amazed! He is such a good boy! 

Y'all should have seen him when I was re-watching the video as I uploaded it. Whenever video Bear bark, real Bear barked. HAHAHA!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Loisiana, _Phoenix's drops are terrific. Any tips on how you trained that?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys are doing great things! Love all of the videos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You know, I was thinking how I should really change my method of logging my sessions; It would be interesting to look back and realize how little time some things take once I figure out how each dog should be approached.

For instance, Towhee's seeming knowledge of scent articles has grown exponentially once I gave up on attempting to get her happy picking up metal articles and simply replaced articles with canning rings.

Brady learned his articles very quickly once I introduced the clicker.

Now I am working on the moving stand with Brady so I might just try to come up with a way to record learning stages - maybe Evernote by dog & exercise?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I love the hula hoop ideas! Kea and I are waiting on a new Animal-Assisted Therapy assignment in a school. These would be fun behaviors to have the kids do with Kea. We'll be working with kids who are struggling with communication, body language and impulse control. They will be working with Kea under my supervision and the supervision of a school counselor. 

We went to a drop-in class last night for the first time since we started private lessons about three months ago. Kea's heeling was spot-on, I was so proud  It was also good for practicing stays. Of course she ended up right next to a very reactive dog. His owner did not leave him, and instead stood out in front holding the leash and feeding him treats. Kea shifted a few times and looked like she really wanted to get those treats. 

We're been working hard in private lessons on precision heeling and straight fronts. She did pretty well with the recalls last night in "finding front" and not looking for treats in my hands.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> I love the hula hoop ideas! Kea and I are waiting on a new Animal-Assisted Therapy assignment in a school. These would be fun behaviors to have the kids do with Kea. We'll be working with kids who are struggling with communication, body language and impulse control. They will be working with Kea under my supervision and the supervision of a school counselor.


I think that is a fabulous idea!!!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Jen (Brave), good job with Bear! You've mentioned, I think, that you want to eventually show Bear in OB trials. If so, YOU can learn a lot from this hula hoop trick. 

Lesson One: Break an exercise down into its component parts and be sure you reward the dog about equally for each of the parts. (Sometimes you reward for one part, sometimes another, etc.) 

Your hula exercise has three main parts: a sit/stay at the beginning, the jump through the hoop, and the sit at the end. You are almost always rewarding the sit at the end. I think I saw a couple of times you rewarding the sit/stay at the start. I don't think I ever saw a reward for the jump through the hoop. 

Bear is a smart dog. He more or less understands you want him to go through the hoop, but he's only getting a reward after a sit. That's why, after several reps, you're seeing him get a little less certain about the jump part, and be quicker to sit. One time, he sat before he went through the hoop. 

This exercise is actually very similar to the broad jump in Open. To reward the dog for the jump, and not just the Front afterward, many trainers either have the dog run to a target after the jump, or, as the dog is in mid-air on the jump, toss a ball forward to get the dog to go out past the handler and to reward the jump itself. 

With Bear, I'd suggest that you use a mix of treats and toys to reward the jump. Have the ball ready to throw (but hidden) when you tell Bear to jump. As he commits to the jump, release him with an "Okay!" or "Get It!" and toss the ball forward. Let him bring it back to you for a treat. 

Sometimes reward the jump, sometimes the sit afterward, and sometimes the sit/stay before. When you save the reward for the sit after, you don't always have to use a treat. When he sits, you can either reward with the treat or toss the toy.

Have fun!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

PalouseDogs said:


> Jen (Brave), good job with Bear! You've mentioned, I think, that you want to eventually show Bear in OB trials. If so, YOU can learn a lot from this hula hoop trick.
> 
> Lesson One: Break an exercise down into it's component parts and be sure you reward the dog about equally for each of the parts. (Sometimes you reward for one part, sometimes another, etc.)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!! I like to say that everything Bear does fantastically is all him, and if he ever has problems, it's all me.  

I was wondering why he would walk up to me and sit but not go through the hoop. I thought he was getting scared of the hoop again. I was hoping by running the sit/stay.... come.... jump.... sit/stay together that it would become a single action in his mind. 

So, reward the sit/stay in the beginning. Then when he jumps, use a toy to reward that (?), than reward the sit/stay at the end. Did I get that correct? 

Once we're getting consistent results, phase out treats into random intervals. Right? 

I really appreciate you taking the time to watch and provide insight. It means so much to me.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

You don't want to be rewarding each of the steps every time he does the trick. You want to randomly reward different parts. Except, I wouldn't reward the sit/stay very often. Many dogs consider the release to jump as the reward for staying. If he does break his stay before you tell him to jump ("anticipation"), he doesn't get to jump. You say, "Oops" and bring him back to his stay location. (No harsh correction; simply deny him the jump and put him back.) Maybe reward more often for the stay if he starts to break. 

So, you might want to do this approximate sequence in your next session:

Sit/stay, walk away, be prepared with the toy. Show it to him to start. (Maybe play toss before you start the training session.) Say Jump (or whatever command you're using). As he is in mid-air, say "Okay! Get it!" and throw the toy straight ahead. He may be uncertain at first because you've had him sit so often. Just encourage him to get the toy. When he does, call him, don't make him sit, trade the toy for a treat. 

Repeat a couple of times until he is running out confidently, but begin hiding the toy so he doesn't see it before he jumps. 

Repeat, but this time don't throw the toy. Say "Sit" in a happy tone. When he sits, toss the toy for him or go to him and give him a treat. 

Next time, don't do the sit; toss the toy while he's jumping. 

Begin mixing up whether he gets the toy after a jump vs. after a sit. 

A problem I expect you'll begin to have is that he won't be sure he should sit as soon as you say sit, or whether he should come to you and then sit. He'll probably do the latter. You might just want to change the Sit to a recall after the jump, or don't worry about it; it's just a little trick for class. There's no right or wrong. 

If you want to get fancy, you could get two non-skid mats. Teach him a command to go to a mat and sit. Put the mats several feet apart. Teach him to go from one mat to the other. When he knows that, put the hoop between the mats and have him go from mat, through hoop, to mat. Going to a mat is less abstract than Sit at an unmarked location. 

Learning to reward the parts of an exercise is super-important when you are ready to start a formal obedience heel (more complicated than walking on a loose leash). Novice trainers tend to always reward the sit at heel when they stop and virtually never reward when the dog is actually moving and heeling. Then they wonder why their dog lags and is unenthused during the heel, but looks relieved when they stop.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! If it's still light enough outside tonight, I'll try to catch some more video. Now that I know how to compress and upload files (!!!) I should be able to add more videos to the log. 

I think it was Jodie who told me that sitting in the hoop on the ground, would be a great way to work commands and add distance. This morning I laid the hoop on the ground, so he didn't knock it over and spook himself. He immediately went and sat in it. Ha ha! 

I really like the idea of the mat. He already knows "go to mat" and we use it when we're working on long-distance, off-leash recalls in the long driveway. I think I'll try that too.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training went reasonably well other than the 4 th set up for the BJ when someone threw their dumbell for their dog to do the ROHJ when it hit the floor Nugget was on it before the BC could get it which would have been kind of funny but this particular BC is possessive and a confrontation could have broken out but Nugget came to me as soon as I said come and I got ahold of his tag leash so everything was ok. The rest went well and his fronts are getting better. Go- outs and signal exercise were done in utility ring but he did mess the drop the first time and needed a verbal and signal on the second try . Full 50 plus ft. Away does make a difference overall a pretty good training session.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs had this morning off - we have a somewhat hectic weekend for training


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

No training this morning. It's raining, so we opted to play in the rain, like little fools. A rare opportunity, this season, it seems.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We are about to head out to toss some frisbees around for Caira. There is a competition in March that we are going to enter and another one in May that we will be entering. I feel pretty confident about the March one if the wind is right. 

Yesterday we went to train and the wind was all wrong - it was so windy and every time I threw the frisbee it either went WAY up in the air or immediately dive bombed into the ground. I'll have to ask my club what to do in that situation since we can't control the wind on competition days. I also got my second frisbee injury, her nail got caught in my elbow crease and ripped a nice long hole in it. It hurt, but it's not terrible. We are going to start dremeling her nails down slowly.

Here is a video of the bounce that I was talking about! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgPgPBWfZ58


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Disc practice today went well and during our mock competition time trials I got enough points to qualify for two titles. I am struggling w getting Caira to sprint to me once she catches the disc. She just kind of trots over and it hurts our time a lot. Any ideas?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

What if you reward her for faster returns? No reward for trotting?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

As soon as she starts back to you, throw something (another disc, toy, treat) going behind you. Do this a lot until she develops a habit to thinking that coming towards you causes something to be thrown that way.

Many trainers say they don't believe dogs understand rewarding speed (Michael Ellis is one)


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Brave said:


> What if you reward her for faster returns? No reward for trotting?


The hardest thing with this is that if I throw the frisbee, that is a reward - and our training revolves highly around the throw of the frisbee. So if I throw the frisbee once and she trots back, and I put the frisbee away... our training sessions are going to get a lot shorter. :uhoh:


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> As soon as she starts back to you, throw something (another disc, toy, treat) going behind you. Do this a lot until she develops a habit to thinking that coming towards you causes something to be thrown that way.
> 
> Many trainers say they don't believe dogs understand rewarding speed (Michael Ellis is one)


I started doing this today and it seemed to be speeding her up a bit. Some of it is that she gets tired after a bit and although she still has energy, she starts to slow down. I'm trying to pay attention to how well she does in the beginning since at a competition she will be resting for a long time between events.


----------

